# All Cena/Orton/HHH/HBK/Punk/Bryan/Raw Ending Segment Discussion Here



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I NEED NO WORDS.
GOOD JOB HHH, HBK, CM PUNK, D-BRY, ORTON, CENA. 

SO MUCH HYPE. 

HYPE THREAD.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Was that the best last segment of the night promo-wise of the year?*

Honestly, in my opinion, it was. WAY too much just happened there. From finishers to the amazing promo by Cena to that GOAT crowd for Daniel Bryan, this was my favorite promo segment to end off a Raw ALL year. Man that was incredible, especially seeing Cena standing with the Authority at the end. 

And that sweet chin music. Oh Lord this was a segment.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

No sharpshooter


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

That ending DELIVERED!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

Great segment. Cena killed it.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

Fucking GOAT segment. Bryan chants, everyone corpsing, Orton shooting on HBK and Hart, Cena usual pandering promo, absolute chaos at the end. Kudos WWE and massive respect to that crowd.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

That was a nice ending, but I can not help but laugh at the crowd ignoring yet another John Cena heel turn tease to chant for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

I actually enjoyed the ending for once.

Especially since they teased Punk/HHH.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

Seriously it was one of the best endings to a show of the year and in a long time.

I loved how it involved all the main guys in the WWE and the inclusion of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.

Loved the CM Punk Vs HHH/HBK tease.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

Marked like a bitch


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

that was awesome. and it didnt even need the austin or the rock


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Very entertaining ending best part was the last few seconds of Orton staring at Cena with The Authority


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Amazing ending, Cena standing with the Authority at the end was a very hopeful sight.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

Didn't watch the final segment.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*

when wwe puts their mind to it there isn't a pro wrestling company on the planet that can touch them.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Was that the best last segment of the night promo-wise of the year?*

Yes. 
And LOL at Khali, christian, miz, and jack swagger being in the ring.

:ti


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

So awesomee


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amazing ending for the go home show. WWE actually doing a good job bama


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been on hiatus lately but today I was on my bed early (fucking winter!) so I watched and got more than expected, good RAW, last segment was epic thanks to the crowd...I kinda hated a bit how Cena used Bryan to get over but whatever that's how Cena always act.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Whenever they need buys just tease a Cena heel turn


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Like, I'm too hyped. I keep rewinding it back and forth. 

I really hope they mention more about this. I want to see HHH - Punk develop. I want to see Punk land a shot back on HBK during an D-Bry - HBK confrontation. 

I'm getting too excited for things that won't happen, but it doesn't kill my joy for that finale. My lord.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*



validreasoning said:


> when wwe puts their mind to it there isn't a pro wrestling company on the planet that can touch them.


Not just wrestling, but there isn't an entertainment company that can touch them. But that's just one guy's opinion.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

segment was awesome..down to every detail....i loled when punk started to laugh and face palm in the background when stephanie was announcing triple hhh as one of the greatest champions


----------



## suppyx (Aug 19, 2012)

does anyone have a clip of what happend yet? my tv shut off right after randy orton started talking about everyone


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That segment had some interesting moments. Punk/HHH feud perhaps being reignited. They teased Bryan/HBK yet again. Also teased Cena going corporate. But Seattle made that segment. Without them, it is mediocre.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK at Mania?

I won't lie I was shocked as fuck when HHH pedigreed Orton.. Definitely fucked with my head, but at the end of the day you just know the Authority will fuck Cena over on Sunday and HHH will apologize to Orton in some lame championship coronation ceremony next Monday.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

That was awesome, Orton and Cena both cut great promos, though it was overshadowed, and so many seeds planted, the road to WM is gonna be awesome


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a great ending. I'm gonna hyped for the main event now. Orton also looks hella weak again.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

4/10


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Orton's shocked look while looking up at Cena and HHH was just awesome. What a wonderful ending.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a pretty insane ending. Of course, the crowd couldn't care less. They were too busy putting Bryan over for the 19 millionth time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK THAT SEGMENT. THE CROWD WAS AMAZING. PUNK FINALLY SNAPED AND WENT AFTER HUNTER. BRYAN KNOCKED HBK OUT! 
CENA HEEL TURN TEASE! HOLY FUCK WWE.
THE ROSTER HASN'T LOOKED THIS GREAT IN YEARS. SO. MUCH. POTENTIAL.
PUNK BRYAN ORTON HHH CENA


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK at Mania?
> 
> I won't lie I was shocked as fuck when HHH pedigreed Orton.. Definitely fucked with my head, but at the end of the day you just know the Authority will fuck Cena over on Sunday and HHH will apologize to Orton in some lame championship coronation ceremony next Monday.


GOD DAMN IT DON'T KILL MY JOY. 


:gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Everything was GOAT about that segment.


Oh my God, I haven't marked like this in a while. Can't wait for the PPV. Man that shit was amazing. Good job, WWE. I thought that was really going to be a trainwreck. Turned out to be anything but.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Corporate/Heel Cena Tease
HHH Vs CM Punk Tease
Hyped for TLC
Hyped for next RAW
CM Punk getting a Sweet Chin Music
Randy Orton getting a pedigree
Stephanie McMahon getting laid out

This is a big fingers up to them users on this forum who brag about the fact the don't watch the programme and laugh at people who do.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wow i gotta see this show asap from what i'm hearing
havent seen raw in weeks


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*



ddp said:


> that was awesome. and it didnt even need the austin or the rock


Yeah, they needed HHH & HBK.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

That was the most unintentional greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Watching just the final few segments and matches is definitely beneficial. I get to watch mostly good content and don't have to deal with the fuckery and shit that comes before the last 30 - 40 minutes of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much money in HBK/Bryan/Punk/HHH.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really enjoyed that ending! Added a lot of interest for TLC this Sunday! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

That was a really good ending. First the crowd choosing Bryan. Then that Cena promo which was spoken with a lot of heart and truth, you felt some of the real emotion coming out. Then comes that unexpected brawl at the end. It was a true thrill to watch.

I'm having a tough time in choosing which ending was better, this or the Wyatt/Shield. I think this edges it out because it contained so many main eventers in the mix.

A lot of seeds have been planted and I am hyped to see what happens in the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mister Claus said:


> So much money in HBK/Bryan/Punk/HHH.


Abso-fucking-lutely.

If only Michaels wasn't retired. These four would make for some incredible content.


----------



## Dean Malenko (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the best segment I've seen in a long, long time.

Anybody who says that Cena is bad on the mic needs to watch this segment. He's corny because that's a part of his character, but when he gets serious he is the most believable in the company. He's a great guy, he really is. He sort of had to acknowledge Daniel Bryan because the crowd was so loud about it, but he also went out of his way to mention CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler which means a lot coming from the top guy in the company in the middle of a huge segment.

The Daniel Bryan love was phenomenal and will hopefully lead to good things in the near future. I like Cena saying he looks forward to a rematch, which is something that will be hard to ignore now that it has been said on the air.

The brawl at the end reminded me of an overbooked 2000 WCW ending but it was done to perfection. From Daniel Bryan kneeing Shawn Michaels to CM Punk attacking HHH to HHH giving the pedigree to Orton, every little bit went towards building storylines. There was no pointlessness to any of the chaos and while a bit crowded it all mattered. Cena standing next to The Authority as some have mentioned is great symbolism too, whether it will ever happen, however, is a dead horse that I am not looking to beat.

All in all, an amazing segment and I was smiling like a kid in a candy shop throughout. Well done and I will be ordering TLC to show my support.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MIND FUCKING BLOWN :lol

easily the best go home show they've done in as long as I can remember


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

See, I was worried at first. 

I was worried this it was going to turn into a cheesey ass finisher fest. But y'know what? *THEY DID IT RIGHT.* They finally shut my doubts up. 

They had Punk go after Orton in an appropriate way. HHH throw him off, and try to calm it down. Punk gave a damn good reaction to that. HBK went for a sweet but fitting super kick. A great send off with D-Bry hitting the knee on HBK, AGAIN. THEN, before the RKO hit and I thought it was going to turn into finisher time, a reversal WITH A FUCKING SWERVE FINALLY. 

The face Orton gave when looking up at Cena and the authority is what got me. It was well handled BY EVERYONE. It was like Orton looking up at a true nightmare. Not just a super power, but a GODLY force to be fucked with. 

And it was done, so well by everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Abso-fucking-lutely.
> 
> If only Michaels wasn't retired. These four would make for some incredible content.


HBK/Punk would be epic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't fucking speak because of how excited I am. WWE went from shit to amazing in 20min. Fucking Cena. That was his absolute BEST promo IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER. The fucking Punk, fucking Bryan, Jesus Christ I got goosebumps.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes that was a mark worthy ending. HBK coming out of retiring? Punk vs HHH? Cena turning heel? Too many possibilities.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*



Nolo King said:


> That was a nice ending, *but I can not help but laugh at the crowd ignoring yet another John Cena heel turn tease to chant for Daniel Bryan.*


Because everyone knows that will never happen :no: :no:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The whole segment was good. The crowd going apeshit over Bryan, Cena's promo, the short brawl that lead to the chain of moves getting hit, HHH pedigreeing Steph, and Cena, Kane, Steph, and HHH standing there looking down on Orton as if some sort of omen of what may happen at TLC. Liked the foreshadowing to Punk vs HHH and HBK vs Bryan possibly happening (still don't see HBK vs Bryan happening but the interaction was good).


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Claus said:


> So much money in HBK/Bryan/Punk/HHH.


Heel DX vs. the GOATs? Just throwing that out there...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mister Claus said:


> HBK/Punk would be epic.


Punk vs. Michaels, Bryan vs. Michaels, Bryan vs. HHH, Punk/Bryan vs. DX

Fuck. This is bumming me out because I'm :mark:'ing but I know nothing will ever come of it.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Honestly whenever I wonder why do I still watch wrestling something like this ending happens and reminds me just great WWE can be at times.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I love how the best parts of the ending were with guys who aren't in the match. unk2


That was a decent ending, though. The stuff with Steph killed it from being great. I found that to be such as stupid way to kill the ending.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Man, tonight really takes me back to the days where, when RAW ended, you couldn't wait until the PPV or the next RAW, anticipating and excited to see what's happening next.


Man, I'm so turnt up. I'm like a kid all over again. I'm downloading it just to see it all again.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Normally don't post in these knee-jerk reaction threads. But I agree w/ the board. Definitely a ton of seeds planted. Got either The Authority turning face (which makes no sense) or there is a legit Cena heel turn on the horizon (but that could be just a tease). 

The promo itself was great, even though the crowd shitted on Orton and Cena. 

Interesting feuds being planted. But where does that leave Cena & Orton come WM. And definitely doesn't hint at DB winning the RR if he's facing HBK. 

Interesting times. Could be a start of something special, or just another bust. Only time will tell.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> The whole segment was good. The crowd going apeshit over Bryan, Cena's promo, the short brawl that lead to the chain of moves getting hit, HHH pedigreeing Steph, and Cena, Kane, Steph, and HHH standing there looking down on Orton as if some sort of omen of what may happen at TLC. Liked the foreshadowing to Punk vs HHH and HBK vs Bryan possibly happening (still don't see HBK vs Bryan happening but the interaction was good).


An omen is the most fitting word to describe that site. Like, an evil force. Cena with the Authority power behind him, and Orton looking up at what was his final hope turning on him. 

The only thing I wish is that, everyone could've looked at it. Everyone in those train of events. For the people out of the ring, HBK, Punk, and D-Bry to glare up, and act just as shocked.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

There's a chance Bryan/HBK could happen? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

El Barto said:


> That segment had some interesting moments. Punk/HHH feud perhaps being reignited. They teased Bryan/HBK yet again. Also teased Cena going corporate. But Seattle made that segment. Without them, it is mediocre.


Just goes to show that a segment truly relies on the reactions of the crowd. Without them it always feel lackluster.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

4/10


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to see it again.

Somebody hit me up with a link.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

StraightEdgeSanta said:


> There's a chance Bryan/HBK could happen? :mark: :mark: :mark:


Dont count on that. Tonight is probably the last time u guys see HBK for awhile


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

That had Attitude era vibes all over it. This was the kind of shit that we got night in and night out back in the day, "anything can happen" style. The only thing missing was JR having a heart attack. Everyone involved did so well and I really hope the 'E doesn't fuck this up (i.e. backs off of turning Cena heel). The fact that they had Punk and Bryan get involved makes me think there is going to be some fuckery after their respective matches at TLC (i.e. both will get involved in the main event).


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tremendous segment. Everything was perfect.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Dont count on that. Tonight is probably the last time u guys see HBK for awhile


DON'T KILL THE MOOD.










THIS IS A POSITIVE THREAD FOR POSITIVE PEOPLE WITH STUPID HOPES.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't see HBK/Bryan happening but I DO see Bryan/Heel Cena happening with HBK in Cena's corner. That can work and goes nicely alongside HHH/Punk and leaves Taker and Lesnar to do their own thing.


----------



## TheChosenOne3 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Punk/HHH and Bryan/HBK at Mania?
> 
> I won't lie I was shocked as fuck when HHH pedigreed Orton.. Definitely fucked with my head, but at the end of the day you just know the Authority will fuck Cena over on Sunday and HHH will apologize to Orton in some lame championship coronation ceremony next Monday.


as much as i hope this wont happen i know it will............


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was perfect. Made me actually want to buy TLC. And I gotta hand it to Cena. Really loved what he said tonight for once. Especially the line about 10 years ago.

Planting the seeds for Mania with Triple H and Punk maybe?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Orton's shocked look while looking up at Cena and HHH was just awesome. What a wonderful ending.


Orton had that "Wait, what the hell is going on here?" kind of look. They're teasing it up, but it wont happen. I feel like Orton's going to win on Sunday.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I was :mark: ing like a motha fucker!!!! All those WM seeds being planted in one segment and were still over a month away till the RTWM. One thing for sure, it definitely got me hyped for TLC on Sunday. Good job WWE, well done!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

From the very beginning, Orton has always been portrayed as a pasty champion


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

..I might just actually buy the PPV. I feel it'd be more right to show them "THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO DO.". 

Also, kudos to mostly everyone here actually staying positive. No "CENA RUINED THIS." "ORTON IS BLAND" "NERNERNER" posts. Everyone just seems geniunely entertained. 

This is pretty fucking awesome all around. Seems like dat ending really brought a bit of happiness to everyone. EARLY CHRISTMAS PRESENT FROM WWE.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

It was great. They just need to stick with it instead of changing their minds week in and week out. I'll take it as a good sign though, considering all the behind the scenes changes with creative over the past week.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> DON'T KILL THE MOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha amen brother.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Somebody get a gif of Punk's laughing and facepalm please


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I want to see it again.
> 
> Somebody hit me up with a link.


Check your inbox. :bigphil


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> Check your inbox. :bigphil


Can you post the link on here, so I can put it on the first post?


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The ending was great and has me excited for TLC, next Monday, and for the Road to Wrestlemania. A lot of seeds planted for the future. As to Shawn and Daniel Bryan...I'm confused as to why Vince keeps hinting at them wrestling if he knows Shawn won't wrestle again. Maybe he convinced Shawn to wrestle one more match, you know since it is the 30th Anniversery of Wrestlemania. All I'm saying is never say never in wrestling !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Check your inbox. :bigphil


Can you send me the link too, please?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone link [email protected]!!!!


----------



## WizzJones (Sep 3, 2013)

Loved the segment had me on my feet chanting for db and and cm punk ready for tlc


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan and Punk are basically the closest thing to DX as the watered down, no competition for WWE (ie no real threat to jump to rival company) will allow talents to get. Punk legit ready to walk away allows him the freedom to get away with things, and Bryan being so damn over and his merch selling like crazy gives him a layer of teflon as well. 

Old Rebels now establishment vs new anti-establishment should be the way it's booked. If Gunn and Roadie are used in any capacity, or if XPAC is brought in - Punk and Bryan could flesh out their ranks with forever in dog house Dolph Ziggler, or the fanboy in me - bring back Chris Hero with his firing being a ruse (of even if it wasn't - it would fit now).


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Can you post the link on here, so I can put it on the first post?


I won't get in trouble by the mods, will I?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I felt like I was in high school again with all the Oh! Ohhh! OHHHHHH!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Goddamn that ending made me feel like a kid. Seeing the crowd hijack the segment to chant for one of my favorites. And then Punk punching the fuck outta hunter. And Bryan kneeing HBK. And the Cena heel turn tease.

I haven't marked out like that since Punk's pipebomb


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ajmaf625 said:


> The ending was great and has me excited for TLC, next Monday, and for the Road to Wrestlemania. A lot of seeds planted for the future. As to Shawn and Daniel Bryan...I'm confused as to why Vince keeps hinting at them wrestling if he knows Shawn won't wrestle again. Maybe he convinced Shawn to wrestle one more match, you know since it is the 30th Anniversery of Wrestlemania. All I'm saying is never say never in wrestling !


I think you're right. Normally, I'd wish HBK to stay retired since Undertaker was the most fitting last opponent at the time of his retirement and there was no one worth coming out of retirement for.However, with Bryan so over and them having this little teaser feud just adds fire to a great WM match that can even rival the HBK/Taker classics.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't ordered a PPV in over 10 years. But after tonight, I'm considering ordering TLC and here's why.



I feel WWE booked that ending as a way to create anticipation and raise buyrates for a PPV, headlined by a match that, going into tonight, nobody really cared to see again. So, what WWE did was incorporate the characters and potential angles that we actually want to see. If the PPV is a success, that could lead to those characters and angles getting the green light for RTWM. But, if it bombs, than WWE won't dare blame their "cash cows", they'll blame the guys that fans wanted to see all along and tonight was a waste.



I might be naive but for once, I actually feel we, the fans, have things in our control. If never again, TLC is a PPV we should support, as it could lead to better things. If we don't, the blame would just go to Punk & Bryan. For once, I truly believe it's all on us. Not us, as in the IWC, but us, as in fans of the WWE.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

RKO with an awesome promo and brought the intensity like the RKO of 2009. He's brought his A game this year.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The moment Orton shoved Punk I knew shit was going down.

This is the most hyped I've been left with after an end segment since earlier this year with the first segment between Rock and Punk.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't stop marking :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

If we get Punk vs HHH and Bryan vs HBK I'll actually buy WM rather than stream it. I want those matches so badly. I don't know what that'd leave Cena and Orton doing but I don't care.

Speaking of Cena and Orton, I give them a lot of criticism but they were both excellent tonight.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Theres still much more ammor he could've used against Cena though. I honestly think he's being held back on what he can say.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

So I am still shitting my pants after that thread. Man........sometimes I hate segments like this because they are so bittersweet because it Shows us just how good WWE can be if they want to be....

I wasn't a fan of HHH/punk at mania but after that, I would LOVE to see that match. 

Also not being a really big Cena fan, that was the best promo I've ever seen cut by him in his entire career. 

THANK YOU WWE!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mister Claus said:


> Can you send me the link too, please?


Seconded please .


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Orton bring A game? Why he no bring A+ game?!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I haven't ordered a PPV in over 10 years. But after tonight, I'm considering ordering TLC and here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making us pay for 3 on 1 handicap matches though... meh


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

To be honest, I thought his promo was weak and rehearsed and forced. I did like his performance after the promo though. His acting when he looked at the Authority with Cena with shock was great and totally had me convinced he was fucked.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Talk about a throwback to the days of Raw segments ending in chaos. I couldn't have predicted a single thing that happened there, except for Steph's obligatory HHH is the greatest line which I always get a chuckle out of it because it's clearly Steph just trolling.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still marking out. Why the fuck can't Cena be like this more often? That was just amazing. there's so many things they could do with this. HHH/Punk, HBK/Punk, HHH/Bryan, HBK/Byan. ONLY thing I'm worried about is I don't want Cena VS Orton at WMXXX unless Cena is the heel. 

I know it was just a tease but fuck. Imagine the reaction if Cena joins the Authority. 
Jesus Christ they should just do it. You already make a shitload of money with Punk and Bryan shirts and they'd still make a shitload of money with a heel Cena(NWO Hogan anyone?) 

I just hope they don't ruin this. They ruined the storyline after Summerslam. Don't do it again please.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Check your inbox. :bigphil


Wow, Raw ending was fantastic, Bears won big against Dallas, and now I learn that we have an Uncle Phil smiley?

What a night. :lmao


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

It wasn't so much his words as it was his actions. Being the spoiled kid in the situation, goes for a suckerpunch that led to Steph getting hit, and HHH was finally pushed to the point of not taking care of him anymore. Good storytelling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

GOAT.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Oh indeed! That ending was the best of 2013!

The pop Bryan was getting, and the ending with Punk & Orton going at it till HHH interfered and Punk & HHH getting into it and HBK giving SCM to Punk and Bryan's knee to HBK to Orton almost RKO'ing Bryan only for Bryan to shove Orton into Stephanie and Cena standing alongside The Authority while Orton watches in disbelief not knowing if HHH/Steph have his back this coming Sunday. 

Hopefully this is the seeds being planted with HHH/Punk or Punk/Orton come WrestleMania 30 or Bryan/HHH even and perhaps toss in the WWE Undisputed Championship in the mix it could go either way :mark:_


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya I'm not really sure what happened but I do know that it was fantastic. Teases everywhere.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Did Orton even talk? I'm sorry but after that segment all i remember were Cena's promo and the chaos at the end of the show which ended in Orton getting pedigreed. He cut a promo? I would have though i'd remember it if it was that good.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it's important to note two things about that ending:

1) Everything fell into it's place. You can't manufacture a great moment, it needs to happen organically. The crowd did an amzing job setting the tone for that segement. And kudos to the wwe anmouncers, camera men, and superstars for not shying away from it,

2) Everyone player their actual humanistic part. Orton bored, Cena trolled, Punk was pissed, HHH buried, and Bryan corpsed. Everything was absolutely natural and within character, I want more of this reality wwe and less of the caricatures.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> I'm still marking out. Why the fuck can't Cena be like this more often? That was just amazing. there's so many things they could do with this. HHH/Punk, HBK/Punk, HHH/Bryan, HBK/Byan. ONLY thing I'm worried about is I don't want Cena VS Orton at WMXXX unless Cena is the heel.
> 
> I know it was just a tease but fuck. Imagine the reaction if Cena joins the Authority.
> Jesus Christ they should just do it. You already make a shitload of money with Punk and Bryan shirts and they'd still make a shitload of money with a heel Cena(NWO Hogan anyone?)
> ...


My god. Cena joining the Authority in a Hogan esque fashion would be awesome. Just picture him coming out to rescue Punk or Bryan during a Shield beatdown. And then BAM. AA.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I haven't ordered a PPV in over 10 years. But after tonight, I'm considering ordering TLC and here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude so true, this could potentially be a big moment for the WWE and its fanbase especially the people who don't buy the PPV.I never really ordered many, the last one I ordered was probably WM21, but this got my wheels turning and plus there is also everything they have to offer us regarding the Shield, the Wyatts and the tag division.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I haven't ordered a PPV in over 10 years. But after tonight, I'm considering ordering TLC and here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to treat myself and order too. Haven't ordered since Taboo Tuesday 2004, and that doesn't count because I was 9 and got in trouble for ordering it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there a video yet online for the whole segment?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I don't mind the crowd chanting for Bryan, because I do think that it's forcing the WWE to acknowledge that what they did with him was fucked up. It looks like the wheels may already be set in motion in that regard, judging by them including him in the final segment.

The "boring" chants were annoying, because they didn't even allow the promo to develop. It was actually quite a good promo from Orton, and funnily enough, I think that Orton's annoyance with the crowd was what made it better. He had a lot more emotion and inflection in his voice this time, as compared to usual.

As for the "shooting"...yes, it would have been great if Orton could have shot back. The entire last segment was amazing, and it would have made it even that much more Godly if Orton were given free reign to shoot as well.

It's always annoying when only one person can say real shit, but I don't know if it's even a WWE edict. Orton doesn't strike me as a guy who NEEDS to be top dog, so maybe that's why he doesn't shoot more. Like, I don't think it's in his nature to be that aggressive verbally in a promo, because I don't think that he feels that he has anything to prove (or a chip on his shoulder about the other wrestlers).

Whereas, I bet with Cena, they probably just tell him to say what he wants -- with bullet points, of course -- so he shoots more in these situations because he feels more passionate about it.

I don't know, but I don't think that the WWE is necessarily forbidding Orton from shooting on Cena. Maybe, though, if what you guys say is right, about The Rock holding back in promos too.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

He's getting to Orton of old. When he brings that fire to his promo's he's gold. Cena is much the same. They need to stay in reality to cut good promos.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/EBD53E4AFBD1E3F2
Enjoy


----------



## FraserGray (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE sold TLC to me with the final segment. I was skeptical to begin with thinking that it would just be another typical promo but everyone involved played their roles perfectly! Cena and Orton both with great promos with a little bit of a shoot aspect in both. The amazing crowd that people cannot ignore! And finally all of the seeds that have been planted !! Best ending to a Raw in quite a while! TLC is free in Britain but if it wasn't, I would 100% pay for it on the potential that it has.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*



Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> I actually enjoyed the ending for once.
> 
> *Especially since they teased Punk/HHH.*


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone got a video of the ending for us that did not watch.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

HBK gave CM Punk a Sweet Chin Music = Potential Feud
HHH and CM Punk Laid hands on each other = Potential Feud
Randy Orton and CM Punk laid hands on each other = Potential feud

That is three potential feuds from just one guys point of view. Then add Cena and Bryan to the mix and this massive cluster fuck gets me excited because I haven't got a fucking clue what is going to happen which is what I have been crying out for , for ages.

We should really savour this moment because it is so rare that WWE pulls the trigger and has all of their major guys involved in the same feud.

There was three heels and three faces involves tonight so go figure...

It just made The Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar seem much more likely.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

One thing that has me wondering... was the Punk facepalm just his usual mark-pandering, or was it intentional to go along with the way they teased a feud between him and HHH down the line. If so, DAT STORYTELLING.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He's getting to Orton of old. When he brings that fire to his promo's he's gold. Cena is much the same. They need to stay in reality to cut good promos.


I think it was much more than Orton going back in time, because I can't remember ANY Orton promo EVER as good as this one. This might be the best promo of his career, and not only dealing with the heckling, but using it to feed his intensity and emotion just added to it.

Seriously, can anyone remember a better Orton promo? I think this is his GOAT.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I haven't ordered a PPV in over 10 years. But after tonight, I'm considering ordering TLC and here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I weren't a broke ass college student, I would order it too for the exact same reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> GOAT.


Punk's reaction was legit too. 

There's not one bad thing anyone can say about that segment. I think that was foreshadowing of HHH turning on Orton too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

He was great tonight, as was everyone else in that final segment. He showed what he's capable of on the mic when he didn't let the "boring" chants affect his promo. That's proof he's NOT "terrible" on the mic like many wanna believe. He showed emotion in his voice, delivered the words with conviction and as always, sold what happened afterwards pretty well.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Well after tonight, if HBK/Bryan doesn't happen at Mania 30 I fully believe Bryan/Cena for the Undisputed WWE Title at Mania 30 will. I'm not sure if WWE will turn Cena full heel as opposed to tweener who will over look HHH trying to keep Bryan from getting the rematch (an Orton rematch at RR PPV with Bryan winning the RR itself, and some fuckery to keep Bryan out of the Elimination Chamber) mentioned tonight but I think that match is a reality if HBK isn't returning. Then they can re-do the Authority angle and Bryan's ascension to WWE champ again with a corporate Cena in place of Orton on the grandest stage of all.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> GOAT.


Lol, Punk's reaction seems far too natural and genuine. I love it.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

He was pretty damn good but people are going to overlook it thanks to Cena being just as good plus all the HBK/HHH/Punk/Bryan shenanigans


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

doinktheclowns said:


> HBK gave CM Punk a Sweet Chin Music = Potential Feud
> HHH and CM Punk Laid hands on each other = Potential Feud
> Randy Orton and CM Punk laid hands on each other = Potential feud
> 
> ...


the glory attitude days have returned.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

It's crazy to think about how big Punk and Bryan are right now. I never thought WWE would create a single new star during the John Cena era, but now they have two.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol


Wrestlinfan35 said:


> GOAT.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> GOAT.


Dude fucking check out Ziggler as well, he throws his head away in disgust, that seemed so genuine aswell.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If you buy the PPV because of this then you just got duped. WWE has shown time and time again that they can't be trusted when it comes to putting out a consistently well written product, so why would you think one decent segment will change that? TLC will probably be terrible and even if it isn't, somewhere within the next couple weeks they will manage to fuck it up again.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

if they could have only panned the camera on bret hart.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> It's crazy to think about how big Punk and Bryan are right now. I never thought WWE would create a single new star during the John Cena era, but now they have two.


1 star. They tried to make Punk big with a 434 day run. Bryan just has a Lazarus complex. Every time they bury him he rises from the grave to :yes again.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

anyone else happy that Stephanie finally got clocked?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Well after tonight, if HBK/Bryan doesn't happen at Mania 30 I fully believe Bryan/Cena for the Undisputed WWE Title at Mania 30 will. I'm not sure if WWE will turn Cena full heel as opposed to tweener who will over look HHH trying to keep Bryan from getting the rematch (an Orton rematch at RR PPV with Bryan winning the RR itself, and some fuckery to keep Bryan out of the Elimination Chamber) mentioned tonight but I think that match is a reality if HBK isn't returning. Then they can re-do the Authority angle and Bryan's ascension to WWE champ again with a corporate Cena in place of Orton on the grandest stage of all.


This would be beautiful. Bryan VS Corporate HEEL Cena for the title.

You could have Punk vs HBK.

And Have Orton VS HHH. 

Meanwhile Lesnar faces Taker.

Holy shit.. This.. this is too good.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

goldigga said:


> Dude fucking check out Ziggler as well, he throws his head away in disgust, that seemed so genuine aswell.


Nah, just good acting. If you honestly think they are all not in there to make money, I don't know what to tell you. But I don't want to be a party pooper, you guys are enjoying the hell out of this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Video for those who didn't watch. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x187wms_raw-9th-dec-2013-last-part_lifestyle

Segment's gonna be my fap material for the night (srs).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> If you buy the PPV because of this then you just got duped. WWE has shown time and time again that they can't be trusted when it comes to putting out a consistently well written product, so why would you think one decent segment will change that? TLC will probably be terrible and even if it isn't, somewhere within the next couple weeks they will manage to fuck it up again.


i agree. we should probably kill ourselves


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuroNeko said:


> And Have Orton VS HHH.


*NO BUYS.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As much as I am not a fan of the feud that was a fucking great ending.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> 1 star. They tried to make Punk big with a 434 day run. Bryan just has a Lazarus complex. Every time they bury him he rises from the grave to :yes again.


:lmao This guy's still here embarrassing himself?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KuroNeko said:


> This would be beautiful. Bryan VS Corporate HEEL Cena for the title.
> 
> You could have Punk vs HBK.
> 
> ...



Most likely...HHH/Punk, Orton/Sheamus, Brock/Taker, Bryan/Cena (Undisputed WWE Title match). If HBK came back it will be for Bryan at Mania 30 or not at all.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

Happenstan said:


> Most likely...HHH/Punk, Orton/Sheamus, Brock/Taker, Bryan/Cena (Undisputed WWE Title match). If HBK came back it will be for Bryan at Mania 30 or not at all.


wouldnt that mean cena going over. i thought the whole point was to get bryan over.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think most of us that were watching the show thought the highlight of that final segment would just be the crowd chanting for DB. While the chanting was exciting it was the actions in the ring that made the ending memorable — from Orton and Cena to CM Punk and Triple H to HBK and Bryan back to Orton and Cena. That was amazing.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

It was a great ending and it definitely hyped TLC very well. Everyone did a fantastic job.

I just wish they'd stop teasing me with Bryan/HBK. It's just not fair. I want that match so bad.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao This guy's still here embarrassing himself?


I'd eviscerate you again but you'll just run to a mod and complain like you did last time so I'm gonna put you on ignore. Have fun starting shit then running to mommy and daddy for help when you can't back your crap up.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> If you buy the PPV because of this then you just got duped. WWE has shown time and time again that they can't be trusted when it comes to putting out a consistently well written product, so why would you think one decent segment will change that? TLC will probably be terrible and even if it isn't, somewhere within the next couple weeks they will manage to fuck it up again.


Is it wrong to have hope?


Because if it is, why watch at all?



I'm not buying it and expecting things to instantly get better, because it won't happen overnight. Instead, I'll buy in anticipation of things improving over the next 5 months, simply because of that time of year and to show that, when you give us something good, we don't mind to pay for it. Since I haven't ordered a PPV since TNA did weekly's, I feel this would be the one.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Most likely...HHH/Punk, Orton/Sheamus, Brock/Taker, Bryan/Cena (Undisputed WWE Title match). If HBK came back it will be for Bryan at Mania 30 or not at all.


This is pretty much what I was originally thinking but I can't imagine them having Orton face Sheamus of all people. I know Sheamus is popular and all but he isn't anywhere close to the level Bryan, Punk, Cena are. That just seems like such a steep drop off. 

Either way if Cena puts over Bryan at WM that would be like when JBL put Cena over at WM21. It would really be the start of a new era. 

But we're getting too far ahead and I don't want to be disspointed if any of these don't happen.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Since HHH pedigreed Orton, I believe He'll still end up helping him win at tlc realizing it was a accident That, or HHH just taking the belts himself. 


If HHH walks out champ: 

Setting up

Cena vs Taker
HHH vs Bryan or Punk wwe title 
Punk or Bryan vs HBK 
Lesnar vs Orton

If Orton walks out champ:

HHH/Cena control of company 
Orton/Punk wwe title 
HBK/Bryan 
Taker/Lesnar 

If Cena walks out champ 

Cena/Bryan wwe title 
HHH/Punk 
Taker/Lesnar 

I REALLY, REALLY don't wanna see Cena/HHH or Cena/Orton main event mania. That's all I ask for.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ddp said:


> wouldnt that mean cena going over. i thought the whole point was to get bryan over.


Nope. This Cena tweener or heel turn will be temporary. Run the feud with Bryan going over and Cena turning back face after Mania 30. You could even end the night with Punk beating HHH to end the Authority...not that HHH will ever agree to that but if only....


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Elijah89 said:


> Nah, just good acting. If you honestly think they are all not in there to make money, I don't know what to tell you. But I don't want to be a party pooper, you guys are enjoying the hell out of this.


I dunno man, do wrestlers know exactly which camera angle is going to be shown? Ziggler was almost out of view, I didn't see anyone else standing near HHH showing any reaction.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Now is the perfect time to have Cena turn heel and make Bryan the top face....I seriously do not know why they don't do it..It might have been Bryan's hometown, but still, he's fucking over! he could come out to the ring every Raw all year long and just crochet a sweater while sitting in a chair and he'd still get huge pops! They need to turn Cena heel and make a huge DB/Cena feud for the title...fuck come on!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> I'd eviscerate you again but you'll just run to a mod and complain like you did last time so I'm gonna put you on ignore. Have fun starting shit then running to mommy and daddy for help when you can't back your crap up.


Wait, what? Did any of this actually ever happen? :lmao Please explain.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The entire segment made for some hilarious gifs. 

Btw, That SCM to Punk was beautiful.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

From the crowd hijacking HHH's promos, to Bryan, Punk, Henry, HBK, and Bret corpsing, to a really awesome Orton promo, to an absolutely amazing promo from Cena, all the way to the masterful closing that kicked off the RTWM in a big way. The entire segment was easily the best of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#Mark said:


> From the crowd hijacking HHH's promos, to Bryan, Punk, Henry, HBK, and Bret corpsing, to a really awesome Orton promo, to an absolutely amazing promo from Cena, all the way to the masterful closing that kicked off the RTWM in a big way. The entire segment was easily the best of the year.


That's what happens when you have some all time GOATS in the ring together. There were way too many ridiculously talented people in the ring at the same time for something magical to not happen, you know? And it did, in a big way.

Well done, gents.

:clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

goldigga said:


> I dunno man, do wrestlers know exactly which camera angle is going to be shown? Ziggler was almost out of view, I didn't see anyone else standing near HHH showing any reaction.


Its not always about the camera. IT IS LIVE.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

Guys, what does it mean when a wrestler is corpsing??


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

#Mark said:


> From the crowd hijacking HHH's promos, to Bryan, Punk, Henry, HBK, and Bret corpsing, to a really awesome Orton promo, to an absolutely amazing promo from Cena, all the way to the masterful closing that kicked off the RTWM in a big way. The entire segment was easily the best of the year.


Agree with most of that. Hyped me more for any PPV this year besides Summerslam.

Unfortunately WWE can't follow up good raws with another good raw so expect next week to suck again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Orton's comment to Bret was pretty funny.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*So many teases at the end of Raw*

So the ending tonight teased:

Punk vs Orton
Punk vs HHH
Orton vs HHH
Bryan vs Cena
Bryan vs HBK
Beard & Best vs DX

I think any of those matches is now possible at WM, particularly Punk against either Orton for the title or HHH to take down the authority.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

Meh. The real money is any combo of Punk/Bryan vs HBK/HHH, tag and singles matches. The other matches we've all seen countless times.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

That ending was fucking incredible. :mark: It just goes to show that even in creative makes so-so decisions on a whim, no one cares if they can back it up with good content. Anyway kudos to everyone in that segment especially Cena and Orton. GOAT promo from Cena in my opinion. I :mark:'ed during that promo even if he had to ride off Bryan's popularity to get over, hell when he said "Hell, the only legitimate championship shot Daniel Bryan's ever had was against me, AND HE WON!" :mark::mark::mark: was the best damn line in the whole thing. I'm replaying it over and over. Also there's so many seeds being planted!

-HHH/Punk :mark:
-Hbk/Bryan :mark:
-DX/Punk :mark:
-Heel Cena :mark:


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Went on WWE's youtube channel they of course cut out majority of the beginning with the Bryan chants and Orton's promo but found a random youtube clip of the entire segment from beginning to end for those that missed it:_


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Orton vs Bret in his prime would be so good.

Corpsing is breaking character due to laughing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

The only thing I don't want is Cena/Orton or Cena/HHH main eventing WM unless Cena is a heel. Everything is great for me though I do want Punk to win the tite at Mania(Or Bryan). 

This is so much better than last year where we already knew the big 3 main events by this time. This could be a HUGE WM if they book this right.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Triple H walking out of TLC with both belts, finishing off what he should have done at Vengeance 12 years ago

even timeline wise, it makes sense. Vengeance happened 12 years ago, today....


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Mister Claus said:


> Meh. The real money is any combo of Punk/Bryan vs HBK/HHH, tag and singles matches. The other matches we've all seen countless times.


I'd actually like Punk & Bryan vs DX, but that would mean it won't be for the title, I think Punk deserves a title shot at WM, I don't see anybody but Orton being champion at WM especially after the last two Raws.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

was in full on :mark: mode when punk went after Hunter. Boner was fully achieved once bryan hit the running knee on HBK.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> :lol :lol :lol


I was hoping this would be made into a GIF :lmao :lmao

Just watched the ending again. Good God that was amazing. Punk taking out Hunter. :mark: Taking the superkick :mark: HBK standing like a boss over Punk :mark: Bryan hitting dat knee :mark:

:mark:


----------



## Evanescent (Dec 7, 2009)

Great ending. You have some hype for TLC with the 'Cena joining the Authority' tease + Cena's verbal dismantling of Orton and some Mania hype with Punk vs HHH and Bryan vs HBK. And the crowd, of course. However, the main thing I got from the segment was the possibility of a Punk/Bryan vs HHH/HBK match (maybe PPV after Mania?). If that match ever happens, the WWE can take my money...could be absolute greatness.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



KuroNeko said:


> The only thing I don't want is *Cena/Orton or Cena/HHH* main eventing WM unless Cena is a heel. Everything is great for me though I do want Punk to win the tite at Mania(Or Bryan).
> 
> This is so much better than last year where we already knew the big 3 main events by this time. This could be a HUGE WM if they book this right.


Add HHH vs Orton to the blacklist.

What I WANT to happen is:
- Punk vs Orton for the Undisputed title.
- Bryan vs HBK.
- Lesnar vs Taker.
- Cena & Hogan vs HHH & Sheamus.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Now is the perfect time to have Cena turn heel and make Bryan the top face....*I seriously do not know why they don't do it*..It might have been Bryan's hometown, but still, he's fucking over! he could come out to the ring every Raw all year long and just crochet a sweater while sitting in a chair and he'd still get huge pops! They need to turn Cena heel and make a huge DB/Cena feud for the title...fuck come on!


Less than 2 hours later, when should they have done it?


Tonight on RAW? Or possibly in the future? Or possibly at the expense of somebody besides Bryan, possibly CM Punk?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



StanStansky said:


> It wasn't so much his words as it was his actions. Being the spoiled kid in the situation, goes for a suckerpunch that led to Steph getting hit, and HHH was finally pushed to the point of not taking care of him anymore. Good storytelling.


Good point, especially to those who brought up the look on Orton's face at the very end of the segment.

He's so underrated when it comes to character work. I don't care what anyone says. There were so many emotions expressed by Orton, while simply just listening to Cena's promo. My favorite was when in the midst of it all -- in the midst of me feeling like Orton was feeling legitimately angry and irritated by what Cena was saying -- Orton stops to raise an eyebrow, in a very wry, "not so fast, buddy" type way, complete with some genuine humor and a smirk, after Cena says "when the chips are down, I can be just as brutal as you."

It was such a great little moment, and reminds me of Orton's sudden smugness, when The Rock mentions Orton's father's name in this promo:












Just totally perfect. Playing off of everything he's hearing to perfection, at every moment. 

It's amazing how he does that so well in both this promo with Cena, and that promo I posted with the Rock....even though they were two COMPLETELY different type of promos, and two completely different type of characters/personas from Orton.

Dude's talented, but I'm sure the crowd will be too busy continuing chanting nonsense.

You guys are right, though, that he brought the crowd back. Without any tricks too. I didn't catch that at first.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Alo0oy said:


> Add HHH vs Orton to the blacklist.
> 
> What I WANT to happen is:
> - Punk vs Orton for the Undisputed title.
> ...


That sounds great actually but that last one seems so implausible.

I wouldn't mind it at all but I can't imagine Cena NOT being in the main event of WM.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't have DB get his ass kicked. They always beat up the guy who is in his howme state. That was glorious though, the love he received the whole night! I haven't seen anyone this loved since Stone Cold. Them high jacking Triple H's promos though, he must get pissed, I hope they don't punish DB for that...


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

2 Royal Rumble Matches I can Wish For
Cm Punk vs HHH 
Bryan Vs Cena


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

markedfordeath, it must be hell being you

it really really must


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Deptford said:


> 4/10


:troll


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> Guys, what does it mean when a wrestler is corpsing??


Laughing, breaking character.














Another thing I liked from tonight was Mark Henry raising Bryan's arm. Bryan obviously was too humble to acknowledge the reactions on his own and it took me as pretty cool that a 17 year veteran like Henry, basically, said "_fuck what they think, these yo people, dawg_". 


Random but that pretty cool, as I'm quite sure that wasn't supposed to happen and Henry, to me, said it was okay and that Bryan should acknowledge it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Choke2Death said:


> He was great tonight, as was everyone else in that final segment. He showed what he's capable of on the mic when he didn't let the "boring" chants affect his promo. That's proof he's NOT "terrible" on the mic like many wanna believe. He showed emotion in his voice, delivered the words with conviction and as always, sold what happened afterwards pretty well.


Exactly. He went after those legends with a lot of conviction and emotion. Even Foley was agreeing with him.


----------



## Bryan Brooks (Nov 18, 2013)

If i if I was in charge I would definitely put all of my stock into this WrestleMania season seeing as it is WrestleMania 30. I would definitely have a Cena heel turn with him & the authority teaming up. I don't really know where Orton would fit into this scene though since he's such a bona fide heel at this point no one will want to cheer for him. I would do all the big matches this year Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker, CM Punk vs Triple H, Shawn Michaels vs Daniel Bryan if that's at all possible, and I would bring in Hulk Hogan in some facet. With CM Punk Daniel Bryan and Hulk Hogan alone you can make up for all the merchandise sales that John Cena would be selling if he was a face but a heel turn doesn't guarantee he won't be selling merchandise as well. I don't really know what im saying but WWE really has all the cards in their hands this year. This could be very very big. I don't even have cable and I'm super excited I don't have internet either damn I'm excited.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Best show ending in a while.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

You forgot a Fatal 4 Way Orton Vs Cena Vs Punk Vs Bryan


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Was damn amazing :mark: I was into it from beginning to end. From the Bryan love to Triple silently fuming to those seeds planted. Hopefully WWE will follow through. Do you know how much I would mark out if they had Cena go corporate and heel??? I'm not even a fan of the man(wrestler..well more the booking) but i would love to see that. 
(And i don't need ya'll to tell how that's never going to happen and all that jazz. Let a girl dream  )


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Best show ending in a while.


I could just picture Cena with a expensive ass suit holding the title with his smug ass look on his face as the entire crowd boos the shit out of him.

Ugh, I want him heel so bad.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



LilOlMe said:


> Good point, especially to those who brought up the look on Orton's face at the very end of the segment.
> 
> He's so underrated when it comes to character work. I don't care what anyone says. There were so many emotions expressed by Orton, while simply just listening to Cena's promo. My favorite was when in the midst of it all -- in the midst of me feeling like Orton was feeling legitimately angry and irritated by what Cena was saying -- Orton stops to raise an eyebrow, in a very wry, "not so fast, buddy" type way, complete with some genuine humor and a smirk, after Cena says "when the chips are down, I can be just as brutal as you."


And was I the only one who notice how he reacted when Cena grabbed Bryan and made Bryan introduce himself to the crowd? Like he was thinking "damn not this again leeching off another wrestler" lol I thought he would've said it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bryan Brooks said:


> If i if I was in charge I would definitely put all of my stock into this WrestleMania season seeing as it is WrestleMania 30. I would definitely have a Cena heel turn with him & the authority teaming up. I don't really know where Orton would fit into this scene though since he's such a bona fide heel at this point no one will want to cheer for him. I would do all the big matches this year Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker, CM Punk vs Triple H, Shawn Michaels vs Daniel Bryan if that's at all possible, and I would bring in Hulk Hogan in some facet. With CM Punk Daniel Bryan and Hulk Hogan alone you can make up for all the merchandise sales that John Cena would be selling if he was a face but a heel turn doesn't guarantee he won't be selling merchandise as well. I don't really know what im saying but WWE really has all the cards in their hands this year. This could be very very big. *I don't even have cable and I'm super excited I don't have internet either damn I'm excited*.


For real?


What do you do?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I agree I enjoyed his promo tonight a lot. It felt real which is the point I guess. Same goes for Cena's performance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

None of them "nailed it" tonight.

They didn't suck, but I thought Orton threatening HBK & Bret Hart who are both retired and obviously are just there as mannequins the whole time was a bit ridiculous, same for Mick Foley. I thought Cena was okay, but I thought it was ironic that he was "calling out" Orton when he was basically handed a WHC match. Not to mention the lines he was saying to Orton that were supposed to be "OHHH SNAP, NO HE DIDN'T" were corny.

Not to mention, Orton was clearly bothered at the Daniel Bryan crowd, which made his promo even more awkward, much like Triple H's promo.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



KuroNeko said:


> That sounds great actually but that last one seems so implausible.
> 
> I wouldn't mind it at all but I can't imagine Cena NOT being in the main event of WM.


Him, Hogan, & HHH in the same match = main event.

They want Cena to tag with Hogan according to most rumors, HHH & Sheamus are the only two big enough to wrestle them, Orton & HHH's alliance looks to be ending soon so I don't see Orton tagging with HHH, & I don't see Cena as the Undisputed champion at WM unless he turns heel.



superuser1 said:


> You forgot a Fatal 4 Way Orton Vs Cena Vs Punk Vs Bryan


That wasn't exactly teased, HHH/Punk/Orton seeds have been planted, any of those three could face each other, with Bryan/HBK & Bryan/Cena.

I think they teased all those matches to keep all options open for WM.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

That is what he does OP week in week out he is GOLD!

Randy Orton is just on another level, the greatest of this era.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



superuser1 said:


> And was I the only one who notice how he reacted when Cena grabbed Bryan and made Bryan introduce himself to the crowd? Like he was thinking "damn not this again leeching off another wrestler" lol I thought he would've said it.


I swear he said "I know what you're doing" or something to that effect. I was trying to read his lips, and I think that's what he said. He really had a "this is unbelievable, oh please" genuine reaction to that, I think, and that's what let me know that that Cena/Bryan thing _wasn't_ planned ahead of time. I assumed it wasn't, but Orton's reaction let me know for sure.

Damn, I wish he could have just interrupted on the mic right then, so we could have heard his thoughts. Steve Austin mentions on his podcast that it drives him nuts that they don't let the heels interrupt. He says that it's not reality for a heel to sit there silently awaiting his turn. It's so true.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

The most important tease is in my sig.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Wasn't too fond of his promo, because the fans shit on it hard, so it was hard to tune in.



But, his facial expressions and acting were on point and the end, with the lasting image of him thinking "WTF" as he sees Cena with the Authority was great.


Can't really say nothing bad about Orton tonight. I expected the segment to be a trainwreck and while he didn't verbally add much to it, he physically and I guess emotionally ended it pretty good.


----------



## Bryan Brooks (Nov 18, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> What do you do?




Im using my cell phone as a means of Internet.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



WhyMe123 said:


> RKO with an awesome promo and brought the intensity like the RKO of 2009. He's brought his A game this year.


i might believe it if some orton fan didn't say that after every promo he delivers lately.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rewatching this segment and another gem from it is CM Punk making funny faces in the beginning behind HHH's back, but when HHH turns to Punk's direction, Punk puts on a serious face unk2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bryan Brooks said:


> Im using my cell phone as a means of Internet.


Why you ain't got cable?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Look I hate to break it to people but Cena is never gonna turn heel never WWE makes way too much money off the man being face end of story.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Eulonzo said:


> None of them "nailed it" tonight.
> 
> They didn't suck, but I thought Orton threatening HBK & Bret Hart who are both retired and obviously are just there as mannequins the whole time was a bit ridiculous, same for Mick Foley. I thought Cena was okay, but I thought it was ironic that he was "calling out" Orton when he was basically handed a WHC match. Not to mention the lines he was saying to Orton that were supposed to be "OHHH SNAP, NO HE DIDN'T" were corny.
> 
> *Not to mention, Orton was clearly bothered at the Daniel Bryan crowd, which made his promo even more awkward,* much like Triple H's promo.


No I think the crowd chanting Daniel Bryan actually helped his promo alot because notice how he started out slowly then picked up when the Bryan chants got louder and he started trashing on the legends. I don't think that part was scripted.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



LilOlMe said:


> Damn, I wish he could have just interrupted on the mic right then, so we could have heard his thoughts. Steve Austin mentions on his podcast that it drives him nuts that they don't let the heels interrupt. He says that it's not reality for a heel to sit there silently awaiting his turn. It's so true.


this exact thing drove me nuts during rock/cm punk's big promo during their feud. punk standing there silently while the rock pontificated for five straight minutes was so stupid. punk's definitely the type to politely wait for someone to finish a long-winded speech. give me a break.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> I could just picture Cena with a expensive ass suit holding the title with his smug ass look on his face *as the entire crowd boos the shit out of him.*
> 
> Ugh, I want him heel so bad.


False. Smarks would end up cheering the shit out of heel Cena.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Eulonzo said:


> None of them "nailed it" tonight.
> 
> They didn't suck, but I thought Orton threatening HBK & Bret Hart who are both retired and obviously are just there as mannequins the whole time was a bit ridiculous, same for Mick Foley.


He wasn't threatening them. He was making the point that he took on legends and slayed them, and he threw Bret in for good measure.

I liked it because it was a lot more specific than his "I'm the greatest" promos in the past.

Having said that, I do wish that he could shoot a little bit more. It could be such a raw moment, because I don't even think that anyone thinks that Randy truly believes that he's the best. This should have been the week for him to respond to the "handed everything" promos that Cena already started launching last week. 

There's so much that he could say in response to that, but they are keeping all of his promos on a one-track mind. It's too bad, because it's wasted potential. I feel like the fireworks could be even stronger if he went more full-force with some of the things that he teases ("we all hate John Cena, right?" "I know you, John. Image is _everything_ to you").


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> False. Smarks would end up cheering the shit out of heel Cena.




This.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

The way I viewed it, is they could easily do a double turn at TLC, randy orton really looked weak having everything "given" to him, I could see the authority siding with Cena, doubt it will happen, but dem seeds.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

If Cena v. Orton happens because Bryan/Punk are v. HHH/HBK in some order then I can live with that as a main event

The only thing I really don't want is HHH/Cena. Please please no.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

StanStansky said:


> False. Smarks would end up cheering the shit out of heel Cena.


Nope. That's what everyone thinks but it doesn't have to be the case if they booked him right. If they turned him into a more serious sinister heel then yeah but you have to see why people hate him and turn it up a notch to 11. Have him be cocky as fuck and think he is bigger than the WWE. Have him wear even more horribly bright colored T-Shirts. Have him cut promos about how all he has to do to win a match is hit 5 moves have him cut promos about how the Indies are trash. Just take everything that smarks hate about him and increase it, then make it so annoying that the kids will start to hate him as well. Not to mention the kids, hell everyone already loves Bryan and Punk so it's not like the kids are going to have no one to turn to after Cena.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

That Orton vs HHH is going to happen at RR.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone upset that nothing big happened when DB won SOTY? I expected him and HBK to have a massive promo or something. Glad to know HBK was still a heel.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> False. Smarks would end up cheering the shit out of heel Cena.


I wouldn't say that for sure. Heel Cena going over Undertaker at Wrestlemania would be a sight to see for sure. Heat is an understatement for the reaction he would get.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Your_Solution said:


> If Cena v. Orton happens because Bryan/Punk are v. HHH/HBK in some order then I can live with that as a main event
> 
> The only thing I really don't want is HHH/Cena. Please please no.


Cena vs Orton should not happen at WM, if they go with Bryan/HBK & HHH/Punk, then they can go Cena/Taker & Orton/Lesnar, that would make for a great 4 match card, the undercard could be great with Cody vs Goldust, Shield triple threat, & The Wyatts in some capacity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was awesome, no doubt about it.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Just my theory, and not sure if anyone posted first, but that bump Stephanie took was just to make it look like the Authority is turning on Orton - I bet they are not and will in some way or another actually help Orton win at the PPV. Keep my words in mind, but I am almost 100% sure this is how it plays out, with either HHH or Steph coming in and doing the screw job to Cena.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> :lol :lol :lol


:lmao I love that man.



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> HBK standing like a boss over Punk :mark:


That part got my hyped. Such a boss.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

The only thing Orton should have done was bring up the fact that the 49ers beat the Seahawks when the crowd chanted boring while he was talking. That right there would have gave him even more heat.

But when he gets going he make even the Rock look like a fool on the mic.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Words can't explain how much I enjoyed that. The crowd sure made it a hell of a lot better as well.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> False. Smarks would end up cheering the shit out of heel Cena.





xdoomsayerx said:


> This.


Look at it this way. 

Is it ok for a heel to get cheered by some of the audience? Yes that's fine as long as he's still getting boos, which Cena would be. 

Now is it ok for a face, and the top face at that, to get a split reaction every single night? Hell no it isn't. I think a heel being cheered by a segment of the audience is a much more favorable position to be in than a top face being booed out of the building every week, don't you? unk2


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> I wouldn't say that for sure. Heel Cena going over Undertaker at Wrestlemania would be a sight to see for sure. Heat is an understatement for the reaction he would get.


Well that's an entirely different situation than him just being heel. Also, I can't see him staying Superman if he is heel. WWE never books them as such.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Striketeam said:


> I wouldn't say that for sure. Heel Cena going over Undertaker at Wrestlemania would be a sight to see for sure. Heat is an understatement for the reaction he would get.


Not just that, but going over the Undertaker through *cheating*.

I think there would be a riot.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Eulonzo said:


> I thought Orton threatening HBK & Bret Hart who are both retired and obviously are just there as mannequins the whole time was a bit ridiculous.


I thought it was a good way to build heat, tbh.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I thought he was on point tonight, and did a good job overshadowing the boring chants.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> Is it ok for a heel to get cheered by some of the audience? Yes that's fine as long as he's still getting boos, which Cena would be.
> 
> Now is it ok for a face, and the top face at that, to get a split reaction every single night? Hell no it isn't. I think a heel being cheered by a segment of the audience is a much more favorable position to be in than a top face being booed out of the building every week, don't you? unk2


I totally agree. What I meant was he will get the same basic reaction as he does now, except the boos will be high-pitched.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Orton always nails it when he's a heel. He just has no interest as a babyface, and it affects his work.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't see the episode, but I looked up, and watched, the ending and wow...just wow. So much fuckery going on in that bit and that crowd going insane for Bryan. A well played segment by everyone.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Bryan rules the world
Cena is still a kiss ass son of a bitch
Orton was struggling for his life out there
Seattle crowd was great...nearly epic


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

does this change anything for DB? will they finally give him some gold like everyone wants? he gets that reaction everywhere. I'm just shocked that the WWE seem like they're unhappy with him. They have a diamond in him in their company, someone loved by everyone that everyone cheers for nightly, yet he's not the new face of the company? why? he's the new era.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Wasn't a bad segment, honestly I thought Orton's part was better than Cena, who was obviously pandering to the vocal IWC crowd by giving shot outs to Daniel Bryan, Ziggler, and CM Punk, in particular he rode Daniel Bryan's name hard for a pop. Orton on the other hand, isn't the best with promo's, it's more of what he was saying then how he said it, but seeing him put down all the legends while they are standing right there was awesome. I damn near guarantee Orton is coming out of this match with the belts though.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

he carried the entire segment from start to finish, even when the crowd tried to overshadow him. Great job from Orton. Fuck that crowd.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> does this change anything for DB? will they finally give him some gold like everyone wants? he gets that reaction everywhere. I'm just shocked that the WWE seem like they're unhappy with him. They have a diamond in him in their company, someone loved by everyone that everyone cheers for nightly, yet he's not the new face of the company? why? he's the new era.


God fuckin damn, question after question about Bryan.



No point in answering it because you'll ask a variation of the same question 5 minutes later. Do you ever get tired of complaining about why Bryan isn't face of the company? Jesus fucking Christ, enjoy it for once. Everything looked good tonight and the only thing you got from it is when Bryan will get some gold.



You would think you'd get tired once you realized that people (honestly, everybody besides me) refuses to acknowledge anything you're saying, yet you still repeat it. Funny and sad at the same damn time.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Gene_Wilder said:


> he carried the entire segment from start to finish, even when the crowd tried to overshadow him. Great job from Orton. Fuck that crowd.


It's a crowd of nerds who just sit around and stick the face on the internet all day everyday.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> does this change anything for DB? will they finally give him some gold like everyone wants? he gets that reaction everywhere. I'm just shocked that the WWE seem like they're unhappy with him. They have a diamond in him in their company, someone loved by everyone that everyone cheers for nightly, yet he's not the new face of the company? why? he's the new era.


I don't think the WWE is unhappy w/ Bryan at all. HHH & company know what they're doing. They knew the reaction he was going to get tonight. If they didn't know, then they're deaf and stupid. I think they've given him the ball and he's running with it. The screw-jobs was to get him over all the more. He'll have a reign as the champ as soon as WM or even sooner. I don't think the writers and HHH can fuck this up. Bryan is here to stay. Not saying he's the future face of the company either. But he's a player for years to come.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> God fuckin damn, question after question about Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, relax. It's obvious at this point that the guy isn't even a Bryan fan. He's trolling us and you took the bait. Put him on Ignore instead.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I really hope Bryan wins the WWE title and holds on to it for a long while. Not for the same reason Bryan fans want this to happen, though. So many can't see the forest for the trees and I expect a shitload of the current Bryan fans to turn on him if he has a decent title reign. I really don't have a favorite so I don't have a dog in the fight. From a neutral POV Bryan is so overexposed it's not even remotely funny. I know the diehard Bryan fans can't see it now because they're so wrapped up in him. If you look at it objectively, between him appearing multiple times every Raw, the "Yes" chants when he's not even involved with what's going on, the random "Daniel Bryan" chants, and the constant raging about him not being champ it's really everywhere all the time. 

That's why I've soured toward Daniel Bryan. I used to like him but fans constantly shitting all over everything else so their guy can win a TV prop has changed that. The guy has headlined PPVs and gets shitloads of face time (which is what matters, not championships in a non-competitive "sport") and the Bryan fanboys still scream from the mountaintops about how he's not getting proper recognition from the WWE brass. 

I honestly feel the same way about Bryan as I do Cena now. He has been crammed down my throat every week for so long I now dread hearing their music or seeing their faces. Only difference is the WWE crammed Cena down our throat and Bryan fans have crammed Bryan down our throats.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



RKO 4life said:


> It's a crowd of nerds who just sit around and stick the face on the internet all day everyday.


Yup, that's all they're good for and they have the nerve to try and call Orton an entitled brat? HA!

Orton needs to win the title and be allowed to develop his own paranoid DTA personality. Seriously, he can't count on the Shield, The Authority, the legends hate him and every active wrestler in that ring has had problems with him.

Hopefully Orton wins and is allowed to stand on his own. The days of thanking the authority are over, you get too close to Orton, bam! RKO grab the title and leave.

Everyone hates Orton they're so jealous of him, I'm surprised everyone didn't try and jump him.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*So what was so great about the ending segment of Raw tonight?*

I haven't watched anything WWE in awhile because the product has gotten unbelievable bad but I do like to keep up with what is going on. Well apparently the closing of Raw this week was so "EPIC" I had to check for myself and seriously I have to say you guys get way to easily excited lol. There was nothing epic about the ending segment at all just typical wwe garbage teasing a possible cena heel turn that will never happen. Same old shit as always in my opinion. But I am curious though as to what you guys thought was so great about the closing segment. Like they say different strokes for different folks.


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

When the community is all positive it makes the product feel better as a whole, good job guys


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I honestly thought Orton did way better than Cena, Cena was just panhandling to the crowd by name dropping IWC loves, Orton borderline shit on a few legends. He could've gone a lot further though, but I liked the direction. If he went harder into those guys, it could've been classified as a pipe bomb.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: So what was so great about the ending segment of Raw tonight?*

I personally found it hilarious that after months of pushing Daniel Bryan aside HHH had to sit there and wait for the crowd because of him, but that just kind of set the stage. Cena, who I usually find boring cut a good promo (though he did use Bryan to get over) and said some real shit about Orton which is always entertaining. The whole finisher trade fiasco at the end was cool to see, and to see Stephanie finally take any kind of bump was awesome.

I really didn't even care about the teasing of the Cena heel turn, I dismissed it as it happened as "oh this again" and then began to laugh at the look on Orton's face in the corner.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

His promo was great. He had great deliverance, great material, and awesome mannerisms. I also thought he one upped HHH in terms of heel work. While HHH let the crowd chant and then reacted to them with a quip (albeit a really funny one) Orton sold the chants and then yelled over them all while playing character. That quickly turned the YES chants into you suck chants.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



superuser1 said:


> No I think the crowd chanting Daniel Bryan actually helped his promo alot because notice how he started out slowly then picked up when the Bryan chants got louder and he started trashing on the legends. I don't think that part was scripted.


True true, but like I said, he started to show more passion and emotion because of the Bryan chants, which is why I assume it bothered him to some degree.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

what bothered him were the "boring" chants before he even got two words out. The crowd was full of assholes.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Gene_Wilder said:


> what bothered him were the "boring" chants before he even got two words out. The crowd was full of assholes.


That's what I'm saying. If Bryan fans want him pushed that's great and all but please stop shitting all over everything else that other people want to hear.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Alo0oy said:


> Cena vs Orton should not happen at WM, if they go with Bryan/HBK & HHH/Punk, then they can go Cena/Taker & Orton/Lesnar, that would make for a great 4 match card, the undercard could be great with Cody vs Goldust, Shield triple threat, & The Wyatts in some capacity.


Yes i agree with that, this matches would be amazing!

Undercard well: Cody vs. Goldust, Mysterio vs. Cesaro, Reigns vs. Rollins vs. Ambrose, The Wyatt Family vs. RvD, Christian & Y2J.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dub J said:


> I really hope Bryan wins the WWE title and holds on to it for a long while. Not for the same reason Bryan fans want this to happen, though. So many can't see the forest for the trees and I expect a shitload of the current Bryan fans to turn on him if he has a decent title reign. I really don't have a favorite so I don't have a dog in the fight. From a neutral POV Bryan is so overexposed it's not even remotely funny. I know the diehard Bryan fans can't see it now because they're so wrapped up in him. If you look at it objectively, between him appearing multiple times every Raw, the "Yes" chants when he's not even involved with what's going on, the random "Daniel Bryan" chants, and the constant raging about him not being champ it's really everywhere all the time.
> 
> That's why I've soured toward Daniel Bryan. I used to like him but fans constantly shitting all over everything else so their guy can win a TV prop has changed that. The guy has headlined PPVs and gets shitloads of face time (which is what matters, not championships in a non-competitive "sport") and the Bryan fanboys still scream from the mountaintops about how he's not getting proper recognition from the WWE brass.
> 
> I honestly feel the same way about Bryan as I do Cena now. He has been crammed down my throat every week for so long I now dread hearing their music or seeing their faces. Only difference is the WWE crammed Cena down our throat and Bryan fans have crammed Bryan down our throats.


This is one of the stupidest reasons I have ever seen someone dislike a wrestler, and I saw someone say that they disliked Cesaro because his thigh pads make it look like he's wearing stockings.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

HHH v Punk: Punk gets his win back at the biggest stage and cuts the head of snake

Corporate Cena v Bryan: Bryan enters to the Final Countdown walks out the champion Cena shakes his hand and becomes a face again 

just 4 months is all i ask for this company...make Cena a heel for 4 months and once WM is over change him back to a face like they did Hogan after the Hogan v Rock. He doesn't even need to do a lot of the dirty work since HHH and Steph are their to do that.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

That ending was down right beautiful.

The let down I had between the interaction of HBK and Bryan for the SOTY award made that knee to the face all that much more epic.











:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not falling into the hype for a Cena heel turn. I'm way over that, but I am a little bit more hyped for the match itself and what is going to happen next. I hope they save DB's title win for WM where he gets a no bullshit, clean-cut win and a lengthy and solid reign.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It was cute when YOU SAID THE WORD WORK was said and then Cena brings in D Bry like some sort of MAKE A WISH kid.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Check out thread*

Holy shit.

Everybody's happy... Just this once everybody's happy!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy fuck, I actually marked out so hard in every moment of that. Was absolutely amazing. Daniel Bryan chants were drowning out HHH speaking. When Cena said to Daniel Bryan 'if i win at TLC you'll get a rematch'. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

was my favorite ending to a raw this year everyone delivered


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the ending except for two things:

1) HHH booking himself to steal the thunder at the end and playing his music. Orton is wrestling for the undisputed WWE title in 6 days.. was it necessary for a retired wrestler to put him down with one move? At what point is HHH going to stop booking himself as above everyone on the roster?

2) Cena name-dropping IWC favorites to get a cheap crowd pop and leeching off Bryan's popularity, foreshadowing the fact that he's winning both belts and that he'll get his win back against Bryan (making it officially a non-clean win that Bryan had over him as Cena will steal his thunder back when he's not injured), aka being his usual opportunistic and exploitative self.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

DB pushed Orton causing Stephanie to get knocked out. HHH all pissed and does a pedigree to Orton reminds me of the days of this

























it was like a revenge from HHH on what Orton did to him & Stephanie. Pretending to be allies with Randy but in the end he's been siding with Cena all along.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Thing is Cena didnt need to name drop. The crowd was cheering Cena because he was telling the damn truth about Orton. It's the reason Orton isn't liked and gets boring chants. Name dropping Ziggler leads me to believe that Cena had a lot to do with Ziggler getting that spot at last years TLC. 

My only real complaint was the camera shot of HBK kicking Punk. Wasn't a very good shot. The Shield and Wyatts feel like warm up feuds for Punk and Bryan,respectively. At this point I'll be downright shocked if Bryan or Punk isn't in the title match at Mania, and other is facing HHH.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the impending Reigns/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Fissiks said:


> HHH v Punk: Punk gets his win back at the biggest stage and cuts the head of snake
> 
> Corporate Cena v Bryan: Bryan enters to the Final Countdown walks out the champion Cena shakes his hand and becomes a face again
> 
> just 4 months is all i ask for this company...make Cena a heel for 4 months and once WM is over change him back to a face like they did Hogan after the Hogan v Rock. He doesn't even need to do a lot of the dirty work since HHH and Steph are their to do that.



While I think Bryan should be the one to end HHH since he was the cause of HHH going all Authority, this is a great plan B. I'm just not so sure HHH will be willing to job for the 3rd time in 4 years at a Wrestlemania....especially the 30th Anniversary.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Cena, of all people, claiming Orton has everything handed to him.

:ti


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

HBK will not come out of retirement. Calling it now- Triple H re-watches the footage and realises Bryan pushed Orton into Stephanie, setting up HHH/Bryan for Wrestlemania with Michaels in corner of Triple H. Orton beats Cena at TLC and goes on to face CM Punk (Rumble Winner) for the Undisputed Title at Wrestlemania. 

Hopefully that leaves Cena free to face The Undertaker, but we'll more than likely get Taker/Lesnar.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we would be more likely to see HHH vs. Orton than HHH taking on Bryan.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Great ending. Amazing crowd helped a lot.



Mr. Fister said:


> Cena, of all people, claiming Orton has everything handed to him.
> 
> :ti


The difference is that Cena actually got super over on his own, THEN got a big push and then managed to stay very over (cheers or boos, doesn't matter) and sell shitloads of merchandise. Orton didn't, he needed to be pushed hard over and over again to stay relevant.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

That was brilliant. After seeing that I now expect bryan/hbk cena heel turn punk/hhh but will it happen????


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

HHH vs bryan or Punk is happening at wrestlemania


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

this is twice now that Bryan said he would be first in line for a title shot. Tonight and on Smackdown last week. But Cena has to win the match this Sunday for it to happen, which means Orton is winning and DB doesn't get a title shot  After tonight, the fact that they're still ignoring DB in the title hunt for right now is an abomination.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> this is twice now that Bryan said he would be first in line for a title shot. Tonight and on Smackdown last week. But Cena has to win the match this Sunday for it to happen, which means Orton is winning and DB doesn't get a title shot  After tonight, the fact that they're still ignoring DB in the title hunt for right now is an abomination.


How turned on were you by the Bryan chants, yesterday?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Very turned on. But I hated the fact that Cena acknowledged that he was injured during their Summerslam match. Wish he never brought that up because now they're making it look like Bryan only beat him because he was injured.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Please WWE follow up on these tasers, RTWM will be amazing


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

now after Cena promised us a rematch, they need to have Cena win this Sunday, turn heel, then feud with Bryan...he fucking promised us and they even shook on it. If Orton wins, then Cena is an asshole for shaking on a match with DB that he knew wouldn't happen to begin with .


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Happenstan said:


> While I think Bryan should be the one to end HHH since he was the cause of HHH going all Authority, this is a great plan B. I'm just not so sure HHH will be willing to job for the 3rd time in 4 years at a Wrestlemania....especially the 30th Anniversary.


Bryan is tearing down the symbol and taking a big source of their power, the title. It is what makes a wrestler the face of the company and after beating Cena clean at mania, Bryan will be the face of the company.

Punk is there to just aid in the destruction by humbling and humiliating the snake of the head but as long as they have the title the a win against Triple H is worthless 

Bryan wins the title becomes the face of the company, while Punk makes good in his promise that finally brings change to the WWE.

If HHH wants to be like the character of Mr McMahon he needs to get use to losing because that is all Mr McMahon ever did. Plus he is coming off a win at Mania with 2 of his losses coming against Taker, so the last 4 years are irrelevant considering he beat Lesnar.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

I want Daniel Bryan vs. HBK so bad. 

But I really like the WM 30 possibilities with Punk, Bryan, Orton, Cena, HHH and HBK right now. 

I like the idea of Orton winning on Sunday and getting back on the good side of HHH and carrying the belt into Mania and going up against Royal Rumble winner Punk while Bryan and HBK go at it. I'm just not sure where that leaves Cena. And knowing WWE, booking Cena's match is their greatest priority.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> now after Cena promised us a rematch, they need to have Cena win this Sunday, turn heel, then feud with Bryan...he fucking promised us and they even shook on it. If Orton wins, then Cena is an asshole for shaking on a match with DB that he knew wouldn't happen to begin with .


Spot on! Daniel Bryan will face cena at Wrestlemania. I bloody hope so!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's interesting Orton being so boring is actually getting Cena over again. 

Great segment to close RAW. Buzzin'


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna be alot of pissed off people after Sunday
Anytime Steph gets clocked is good with me tho
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



John Locke said:


> I want Daniel Bryan vs. HBK so bad.
> 
> But I really like the WM 30 possibilities with Punk, Bryan, Orton, Cena, HHH and HBK right now.
> 
> I like the idea of Orton winning on Sunday and getting back on the good side of HHH and carrying the belt into Mania and going up against Royal Rumble winner Punk while Bryan and HBK go at it. I'm just not sure where that leaves Cena. And knowing WWE, booking Cena's match is their greatest priority.


who is going to win the RR if not Punk or Bryan? It can't be Cena because regardless who wins at TLC we are seeing the same match at the RR only it's going be just a normal match...


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

The ending of tonight's show just reinforces the theory I have of HHH walking out with the title this Sunday. Second of all, not only do I despise the Seahawks, but now I kind of hate Seattle's wrestling crowd. Way to cheer on David the Gnome with less charisma instead of buying into this match. I'd rather have Cena douching it up with all of the titles hanging off of him as opposed to seeing that charisma free dipshit anywhere near the main event.

Hopefully, the King of Kings crowns himself this Sunday. Anything else will just be a huge let down.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> I enjoyed the ending except for two things:
> 
> 1) HHH booking himself to steal the thunder at the end and playing his music. Orton is wrestling for the undisputed WWE title in 6 days.. was it necessary for a retired wrestler to put him down with one move? At what point is HHH going to stop booking himself as above everyone on the roster?
> 
> 2) Cena name-dropping IWC favorites to get a cheap crowd pop and leeching off Bryan's popularity, foreshadowing the fact that he's winning both belts and that he'll get his win back against Bryan (making it officially a non-clean win that Bryan had over him as Cena will steal his thunder back when he's not injured), aka being his usual opportunistic and exploitative self.


1. It was well executed even though HHH came out on top, he also booked himself to be flattened on his back by a single CM Punk punch. 

2. If they were simply IWC favourites, then why would it matter bringing their names up in front of a live crowd? They're just fan favourites, and this is not the first time ever a superstar's done this. CM Punk drops names all the time.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

KingofKings1281 said:


> The ending of tonight's show just reinforces the theory I have of HHH walking out with the title this Sunday. Second of all, not only do I despise the Seahawks, but now I kind of hate Seattle's wrestling crowd. Way to cheer on David the Gnome with less charisma instead of buying into this match. I'd rather have Cena douching it up with all of the titles hanging off of him as opposed to seeing that charisma free dipshit anywhere near the main event.
> 
> Hopefully, the King of Kings crowns himself this Sunday. Anything else will just be a huge let down.












You're good, I'll give you that. Let's see if someone falls for it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I honestly forgot he had a promo. I was way too focused on the crowd when he was talking.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

*Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

What a douchebag lol, getting to triple ego's high standards with those comments


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

KingofKings1281 said:


> The ending of tonight's show just reinforces the theory I have of HHH walking out with the title this Sunday. Second of all, not only do I despise the Seahawks, but now I kind of hate Seattle's wrestling crowd. Way to cheer on David the Gnome with less charisma instead of buying into this match. I'd rather have Cena douching it up with all of the titles hanging off of him as opposed to seeing that charisma free dipshit anywhere near the main event.
> 
> Hopefully, the King of Kings crowns himself this Sunday. Anything else will just be a huge let down.


I knew Triple H had an account on here.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

He's a pro, and so is HHH. They were expecting the crowd reactions tonight and were fully prepared storyline-wise as well as giving the fans what they want. For once in a very long time, everyone in that last segment was on top of their game and the writers did an excellent job of playing off of past storylines and animosities. 

Orton did mail it in on Survivor series only but his character work has been exceptional all the way from the time he became the WWE champion. I do love the progression from "I'm the face of the company" to a distraught and fearful champion who can sense doom in that last moment. Replaying all of it gives me goosebumps really. 

They were all definitely on-song tonight with the right people getting involved in the right ways all the way from HBK to Steph, to HHH, to Orton .. Punk .. Bryan was fantastic as the people's anointed one (wonder if this is the beginning of a "people's champion" stint for him). Cena's promo was gold. 

Blah. I'm marking out like a 12 year old right now. I hope they don't fuck it up from now on and we see more of this on a regular basis.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

It was like he was taking credit for Bryan and Punk's success. Bryan was already massively over and he only gave Bryan that title match to feed off his popularity. And Punk who was also already over was given that title match by Vince, Cena if I recall didn't have much choice. As for Ziggler, He should have said no thanks Cena because he ended up getting buried by him.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That ending was AMAZING!!!! I was kinda sleepy before it started, then HHH's face at not being able to talk over the chants had me DYING laughing along with the other wrestlers facial expressions throughout the segment. That ending actually got my hyped for the match this Sunday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

I took as Cena playing the suck up again. It was like "Come on IWC! You gotta like me because I like whateva you like! You see this Daniel Bryan guy? Oh I love me some Daniel Bryan and hell he beat me! Ain't that cool?! Oh and there's CM Punk! You love him? Well he beat me too and I like that! Oh and I am the only guy in this company that ever liked Dolph Ziggler and don't you like him too? Dare skippy ya do! I like Dolph too because I like whateva you like!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The ending was epic just because of the crowd and Bryan, I felt like I could see HHH's teeth grinding due to it.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

#Mark said:


> I knew Triple H had an account on here.


Eh, maybe I'm in the minority, but Cena and Orton's "star power" combined isn't on the level of someone like Triple H in my opinion. When my focus is on what HBK and HHH are going to do in the backround of the promo between Cena and Orton, there is something wrong. And, no, elevating the troll Bryan, or the "fat and happy" CM Punk isn't going to help.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



Gene_Wilder said:


> he carried the entire segment from start to finish, even when the crowd tried to overshadow him. Great job from Orton. Fuck that crowd.





RKO 4life said:


> It's a crowd of nerds who just sit around and stick the face on the internet all day everyday.


:stupid:
It's the crowd fault that they don't give a fuck about Orton..Not Orton's and the company's for sure..


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

:HHH2 :cena2

*EGOLUTION*


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*











Marks Gonna Mark


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I was impressed with what Orton spat on Raw, it was intense and very heelish like it should be, he presented it well and was some of the better stuff his done this year.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is so many people praising this so much? Apart from the ending the segment was shit. It got shat on by the crowd from the start and picked up when bryan got involved and later at the all out brawl. The most interesting thing is that the good parts of this whole segment didn't invole neither cena or orton, it was all about the others. Despite this cena vs orton still headlines tlc and are in the main event when serveral other can take that place and do a much better job. 

Btw cena taking credit for bryan, punk and ziggler is the usual pandering to get over but man this sounded so stupid. Cena picked bryan? The crowd picked bryan and cena after more than 10 year still have to leech off other popularity.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

It was a good promo and got the match over but in the end people dont wanna see cena vs orton. The crowd was gonna bury the shit out of cena to if he didn't bring up bryan and others.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Haven't been keeping up with WWE lately but watched the video. That was pretty awesome. Fantastic teases for HHH/Punk and HBK/Bryan especially. Crowd chanting Daniel Bryan in the end despite Cena and Orton headlining TLC :lmao. Again shows what people really want.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I am literally still marking out after finishing it about 30 mins ago and I was literally marking like a little kid at christmas.

So much GOATness in the final 3 mins of that segment, firstly the crowd made it what it was they were unbelievable all night. Orton was top notch with his promo, some of his best work so far this year and exactly what a heel should do. Cena was Cena like always, using Bryan to garner cheap pops and then to claim that Orton has had everything handed to him? His so fucking delusional and stuck up his own ass he would come out of his mouth it's not funny but that's what been happening for 10 years strong!

But on to more pressing matters. Dat ending is some of the greatest shit I've seen since 2011 and started watching again wow, I don't even know where to start. 

Orton shoving Punk = Potential feud
HHH and Punk going at it = Potential feud
HBK Sweet Chin Music on Punk = potential feud
Daniel Bryan running knee on HBK = Potential feud
Cena's reaction after Steph went down = Possible corporate/heel Cena

Mind you these are possibilities that aren't just average feuds they have potential for fucking absolutely quality feuds and dream matches, that ending was unbelievable and the way they have played it has opened up so much. Please don't fuck it up WWE!

Oh and not being biased I'm sure we would all agree how GOAT Punk laughing and face palming behind HHH's face was hahahahaha.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah watching the other guys respond to Bryan was hilarious, the Big Show couldn't stop grinning/laughing, then there were a lot of nervous looking faces, just awesome.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

GoToSl33p said:


> Orton shoving Punk = Potential feud
> HHH and Punk going at it = Potential feud
> HBK Sweet Chin Music on Punk = potential feud
> Daniel Bryan running knee on HBK = Potential feud
> ...


This. I'm super pessimistic about WWE booking, but this... even they can't fuck this up, right? If ANYTHING happens out of these, it should be gold.

GOAT ending.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

_One of the best promos he has cut this year. Truly impressed with him. Had such conviction, on point emotions and facial expressions. He still continued even though the crowd was goat for Bryan. His promo wasn't boring at all and the last part of the segment really sold the whole entire thing. I wasn't really interested at all in watching Cena/Orton's match and i've been reading rumors of them switching titles. But now i'm hooked and can't wait to watch this PPV. Both Cena + Orton and everyone else involved did an excellent job. I'm surprised that a lot of the IWC is giving this segment so much praise and being said to be one of the best RAW endings in a while. 

Glad WWE did something right again. _


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> This. I'm super pessimistic about WWE booking, but this... even they can't fuck this up, right? If ANYTHING happens out of these, it should be gold.
> 
> GOAT ending.


Just one of them and I'll be :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

loved the ending


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

As long as this ends up with Triple H and Shawn Michaels (hopefully) getting back in the ring, I'll be happy. Wrestlemania 30 needs their star power.


----------



## fanousz (Mar 21, 2007)

With that ending, the TLC match should be a fatal four way with Cena,Orton,Punk, and DB. this is a unification match and a next level for wwe. looking forward, i think they need punk and db in the transition.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

StanStansky said:


> One thing that has me wondering... was the Punk facepalm just his usual mark-pandering, or was it intentional to go along with the way they teased a feud between him and HHH down the line. If so, DAT STORYTELLING.


Pretty sure that was legit how he felt. Same goes for his other reactions.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

goldigga said:


> Dude fucking check out Ziggler as well, he throws his head away in disgust, that seemed so genuine aswell.


That also doesn't surprise me, to be honest, considering the shit he's said about Orton/Cena. :lol


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You just know backstage they'll chalk this one up to it being in Bryan's hometown, not because he's extremely popular. You could tell HHH was annoyed by it though, which is always fun to see.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't see the hype.

This is typical HHH bullshit.

Teases what the fans want, with Punk and Bryan getting involved, and even with HBK to an extent...

Then abruptly stops that and finishes the show at square one, Cena v Orton. Woo.


I do not understand why you guys are hyped for the ending at all. Maybe if the show ended with Cena, Orton, Bryan and Punk, not just Cena/Orton, I'd see it, but it ended with just Orton/Cena. It's just teasing us with what we really want because HHH is a fucking asshat.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone know when exactly Punk facepalms during the promo? I can't find it.



LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> I do not understand why you guys are hyped for the ending at all. Maybe if the show ended with Cena, Orton, Bryan and Punk, not just Cena/Orton, I'd see it, but it ended with just Orton/Cena.


No, it ended with endless possibilities for feuds and Cena standing alongside The Authority.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

Cena riding someones coat-tails to get a good reaction from a crowd shocker!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Mind blown @ the IWC being happy, I wish it was like this more often. I felt like a kid again when I watched the closing segment last night. 

Them potential Mania matches :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Schmoove said:


> *Mind blown @ the IWC being happy*, I wish it was like this more often. I felt like a kid again when I watched the closing segment last night.
> 
> Them potential Mania matches :mark:


And then Oxi breaks the chain. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> No, it ended with endless possibilities for feuds and Cena standing alongside The Authority.


So it ended with:

Nothing definite but Orton v Cena at TLC still happening.

Everyone knows HHH teases the smarks, why is the ending of this episode exempt from that?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Epic Ending, everyone involved was fantastic YES even Cena. The product is improving tremendously. I wonder if they will have Punk/Triple H at Rumble? That segment was one of the best we have seen in a long time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> So it ended with:
> 
> *Nothing definite but Orton v Cena at TLC still happening.*
> 
> Everyone knows HHH teases the smarks, why is the ending of this episode exempt from that?


That's what human nature is. They gave us a chance and hope that these programs might happen, and it made us happy. If nothing happens, we'll be fucking pissed, but until then, it's all good.

Hell, even it's of no consequence, this segment was amazing. Why not enjoy it?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

I did laugh when he claimed he "gave Ziggler a shot", when his "shot" consisted of Cena beating Ziggler about five times in one month, including two matches where he kicked out of every single one of Dolph's finishers (and Big E's finisher), including super versions from the top rope, and won with a single AA every time, and then ended the angle by literally dropping shit on Ziggler.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

That entire Cena promo was full of shit.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's what human nature is. They gave us a chance and hope that these programs might happen, and it made us happy. If nothing happens, we'll be fucking pissed, but until then, it's all good.
> 
> Hell, even it's of no consequence, this segment was amazing. Why not enjoy it?


I did enjoy the entire segment overall... although I'm still not sure how I feel about this whole storyline being built off of real backstage stuff (Cena going off on Orton about how he doesn't deserve shit, though true, shouldn't be in the ring imo).

The leading up TO the ending was superb, seeing Punk and Bryan assert themselves into the picture, but it's nothing to get hyped about considering the show ended with Bryan, Punk and every other guy just walking out, leaving HHH, Steph, Kane in the ring with Cena v Orton.

It just seems like a tease to me.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> I don't see the hype.
> 
> This is typical HHH bullshit.
> 
> ...


If Punk and Bryan are getting involved, it will be after TLC, probably during the Road to Wrestlemania. Why would they suddenly insert them in the go-home show to a one-on-one match at the PPV? These were teases at future feuds, not the official starts of them.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

So I'm sittin there watching the promo then Cena and Orton slowly go at it, I'm thinking, "Okay, this isn't looking too entertaining. Just some punches, a lesser version of last week." I then see Punk and Orton, I thought, at first, "Was that real or did Punk finally just snap??" Then Paul got Punk, and I was still wondering if it was kayfabe or not til HBK and Bryan got into it. Must say, the most excited I've been over wrestling in a long time. Punk and Paul hinted at, I loved it. Plus I love the reaction Bryan is getting. He's really changed in my eyes. I think Paul being above creative really allowed for this to happen. I mean it's only his character we see on tv, he truly cares about wrestling. But overall, I'll get TLC. First PPV bought in years.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

YES YES YES

Marking the fuck out for the first time since dat heel turn at Summerslam.

Cena heel tease/HHH vs CM Punk tease/D Bryan love/Even fucking Ziggler being put over. Brb need to go fap again to it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



JamesK said:


> :stupid:
> It's the crowd fault that they don't give a fuck about Orton..Not Orton's and the company's for sure..











The crowd buries Randy Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The only thing it lacked was bad news.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ithil said:


> If Punk and Bryan are getting involved, it will be after TLC, probably during the Road to Wrestlemania. Why would they suddenly insert them in the go-home show to a one-on-one match at the PPV? These were teases at future feuds, not the official starts of them.


With HHH's track record it's hard to tell if it's going to legitimately come to anything or if he's just doing it to get a reaction from us "internet geeks" he apparently loathes so much.

Cena v Orton is still happening at TLC so the ending was disappointing.

*IF* this leads up to a Triple Threat with Cena/Bryan/Punk I will be extactic, or a Fatal Fourway with Orton in it, I'll still be happy.

I can't seem to word out what I think very well atm. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> I did enjoy the entire segment overall... although I'm still not sure how I feel about this whole storyline being built off of real backstage stuff (Cena going off on Orton about how he doesn't deserve shit, though true, shouldn't be in the ring imo).
> 
> *The leading up TO the ending was superb, seeing Punk and Bryan assert themselves into the picture*, but it's nothing to get hyped about considering the show ended with Bryan, Punk and every other guy just walking out, leaving HHH, Steph, Kane in the ring with Cena v Orton.
> 
> It just seems like a tease to me.


That was pretty much what hyped me up and kept me hyped even through the end. I really couldn't care much for Orton vs Cena either, but I don't really watch the programming (even through streams...streams suck) anymore so it doesn't matter to me anyway.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



Ithil said:


> I did laugh when he claimed he "gave Ziggler a shot", when his "shot" consisted of Cena beating Ziggler about five times in one month, including two matches where he kicked out of every single one of Dolph's finishers (and Big E's finisher), including super versions from the top rope, and won with a single AA every time, and then ended the angle by literally dropping shit on Ziggler.


Haha


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

it's not unusual for John"the ass_kisser"Cena to do that just to get some people cheer for him.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Brodus Clay said:


> I have been on hiatus lately but today I was on my bed early (fucking winter!) so I watched and got more than expected, good RAW, last segment was epic thanks to the crowd...I kinda hated a bit how Cena used Bryan to get over but whatever that's how Cena always act.


Would you rather him ignore DB??

Cena was the one who pushed for DBRY to beat him at Summerslam. Cena knows gold when he sees it.

That ending was amazing. Cena shooting on Orton was rediculously insane. Orton smack talk was awesome and all around great ending.

What sucks is this should be the start of the build towards the match. Its a unification match and yet it feels like this feud is just getting started. But oh well, still stoked as shit for the match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

One of my favorite Raw endings in a long time.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan should have that title.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

Within the context of the story, it made sense for him say these things and kiss ass. The idea they tried to get across is that he might join the authority and turn heel, so he gave a heel promo.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

G-Mafia said:


> Daniel Bryan should have that title.


Totally agree, the IC title shouldn't be on Langston. :brock


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Orton has finally broken away from his shtick, that he's been doing for the past few years.

He cut a great promo!


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Best ending to RAW I can remember for a long time. I'm hoping The Authority helps Cena win and he vacates the title the next night on RAW because he didn't want to win it that way. Or refuses to accept it in the coronation ceremony that is bound to happen. This could of course lead to the title being on the line in the Rumble like in 92. Bring a few guys back like Jericho, Taker and Lesnar (maybe even The Rock) and you'd have the best Rumble ever or one of. 

A full Cena turn at this stage wouldn't seem right but I think The Authority are definitely going to be out to recruit him as their new face of the company. His character would obviously be reluctant at first but they might be able to convince him that it's best for business and the company needs him as champion to take it forward or something.

On another note I'm loving HBK's new vain heel persona. I mean he's always been full of himself but it's better when he's so conceited about it like this. I was hoping they'd keep it going after that segment with Bryan on RAW after HIAC and it looks like they are doing.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

goldigga said:


> Fucking GOAT segment. Bryan chants, everyone corpsing, Orton shooting on HBK and Hart, Cena usual pandering promo, absolute chaos at the end. Kudos WWE and massive respect to that crowd.


Yeah I love that they forced them to acknowledge DB


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bobby Zeal (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



murder said:


> Within the context of the story, it made sense for him say these things and kiss ass. The idea they tried to get across is that he might join the authority and turn heel, so he gave a heel promo.


Cena won't turn heel. At best, he would waver to the corporate side for only a month, only to change back to a face a few weeks later.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



Bobby Zeal said:


> Cena won't turn heel. At best, he would waver to the corporate side for only a month, only to change back to a face a few weeks later.


Do you understand the term "within the context of the story".


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I missed it!! Where can I watch the full segment?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wowww. I totally missed this thinking it was going to be another shitty ending.


----------



## Bobby Zeal (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



Kalashnikov said:


> Do you understand the term "within the context of the story".


You mean the WWE has an actual story?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

Of course he was leeching, but the man is a genius. Saved the segment.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*

His leeching is fucking horrendous.

However, the line that made it worse was telling Orton he gets everything handed to him. Fucking irony. :cena3


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just throwing it out there again. HBK is not wrestling so please dont get your hopes up


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Considering it was called the ascension I expected HHH to turn into a giant snake or something.

The ending itself was excellent. The start of the segment though was funny but borderline embarrassing considering how much the crowd shat on it. Thank god Cena saved it by bringing Bryan in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Going to watch this again the now. Amazing!


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Funny how triple h's first raw as head of creative featured the hottest ending to raw in years.

Triple h, I never doubted you


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

:cena3

Gotta keep on Super-manning!


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

theatb said:


> I then see Punk and Orton, I thought, at first, "Was that real or did Punk finally just snap??" Then Paul got Punk, and I was still wondering if it was kayfabe or not til HBK and Bryan got into it. Must say, the most excited I've been over wrestling in a long time.


You thought it may have been real? Can't be serious :')

Anyhow...

I loved the ending. Anyone moaning about it is watching the wrong product. Was great. I went crazy when Hunter pulled off Punk just thinking oh wow Punk is gunna hit him!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

heyman deciple said:


> Funny how triple h's first raw as head of creative featured the hottest ending to raw in years.
> 
> Triple h, I never doubted you


I was thinking the same. 

Though I did doubt him openly. Damn WWE making me flip flop like a fish running out of water.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That was brilliant. Seeing everyone in the upper card interact like that was great. Good guy Cena will not tolerate seeing a lady get knocked down.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

theatb said:


> So I'm sittin there watching the promo then Cena and Orton slowly go at it, I'm thinking, "Okay, this isn't looking too entertaining. Just some punches, a lesser version of last week." *I then see Punk and Orton, I thought, at first, "Was that real or did Punk finally just snap??" Then Paul got Punk, and I was still wondering if it was kayfabe or not til HBK and Bryan got into it.* Must say, the most excited I've been over wrestling in a long time. Punk and Paul hinted at, I loved it. Plus I love the reaction Bryan is getting. He's really changed in my eyes. I think Paul being above creative really allowed for this to happen. I mean it's only his character we see on tv, he truly cares about wrestling. But overall, I'll get TLC. First PPV bought in years.


What in the fuck :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

You know, maybe I'm a sucker, but I kind of believe Cena picked Ziggler for an opponent last year


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Cena was such a hypocite in that promo. Everything he said in that promo can be applied to him and much more. I would have loved for Punk to interupt cena talking and call him out on what he was saying


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

I think I see the problem.

All of those matches with (Cena vs Bryan, Cena vs Punk & Cena vs Ziggler) were obviously big for those guys careers and hell, I'm a big fan of all three.

But what you're forgetting is that a match is 50/50 and Cena played a part in them. Give the man some fucking credit, if not for his work in the matches, if not for being in the program with them but at the very least for being the character he is to make those matches as big as they were. You think Bryan's Title win would have been as big if he beat Big Show or Del Rio? No.

He's not taking credit for EVERY SINGLE THING THAT THOSE GUYS HAS EVER DONE now has he? Calm the fuck dowm.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Punk laughing at Hunter was funny as fuck.

Also, Cena got bossed by Orton on the mic. Was really good from Randall.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



The BoogeyMan said:


> snip


Cena has a lot to offer as a in-ring performer and on promos. Its his character that's stale. That's his problem.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

IWC still pretending that Cena didn't get himself over. What else is new.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk's Face :lmao

The Daniel Bryan Chant :lmao

YES YES YES! :lmao

Triple H must be seething :lmao :lmao

Boring Chants :lmao

HBK and Bret :lmao

You Suck chants :lmao

Booooo's for Cena :lmao

Bryan's face :lmao

Cena's promo on Orton :mark:

Punk's face during Cena's promo :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Cena putting Punk and Bryan over is a hell of a lot more than most company aces in years past would've done. Other than Rock, Cena is probably the least insecure politician headliner. I don't see prime Hogan, Austin, HHH, HBK, Nash, Goldberg etc putting those guys over as clean as Cena did.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Unbe-fucking-lievable. I was marking out like a madman. Punk and Bryan look like they could be playing a part in this storyline come 'Mania (or even before) which is great.

What a brilliant segment. When the WWE wants to, it's unreal. And yes, he did suck up a lot to the fans but Cena on his a-game brings it big time, he was fantastic. Have to say that Orton did his part well as well. Got some really good heat.

Something big has to go down at TLC. It has to. Cena heel turn? Nah, doubt it but the ending image of Cena alongside the Authority plants seeds. Still think HHH could walk away as the Champ though, don't know why, just a feeling.

Brilliant segment. So brilliant, I'm gonna watch it again.

And please go to Seattle more often. What a great audience. Truly made it better which is what an audience should do.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Punk's Face :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

negged

Cena is allowed to say nice things.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That was very nicely done and something like that was needed to hype the match since it is a pretty important match. That was great. I especially liked the part of Cena actually showing some attitude. Why couldn't he have done that during all of this time that he has been a babyface? ...and wow, Bryan is still red hot over. Well done WWE.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

What bugged me about that promo was the hypocrisy. Yelling at Orton for getting handed everything when the only reason Cena is WHC is because he was arbitrarily given a title shot for absolutely no good reason at all. Seriously, Cena just keeps getting automatically awared title shots and then he has the balls to call someone else out for being coddled by the higher ups?

Yeah, fuck you Cena. This whole "hard-working scrappy underdog fighting for every opportunity" image you have of yourself hasn't existed in years.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

This is getting idiotic. 

Cena's doing this to put others over. Before when he wasn't, all people did was complain about it. Now he's giving other performers credit for actually beating him and you guys are saying it's because of his ego. I feel like bitching is something you guys have started to enjoy doing as a hobby.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

theatb said:


> So I'm sittin there watching the promo then Cena and Orton slowly go at it, I'm thinking, "Okay, this isn't looking too entertaining. Just some punches, a lesser version of last week." I then see Punk and Orton, I thought, at first, "Was that real or did Punk finally just snap??" Then Paul got Punk, and I was still wondering if it was kayfabe or not til HBK and Bryan got into it. Must say, the most excited I've been over wrestling in a long time. Punk and Paul hinted at, I loved it. Plus I love the reaction Bryan is getting. He's really changed in my eyes. I think Paul being above creative really allowed for this to happen. I mean it's only his character we see on tv, he truly cares about wrestling. But overall, I'll get TLC. First PPV bought in years.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> Though I did doubt him openly. Damn WWE making me flip flop like a fish running out of water.


I gave up on wwe months ago, and figured my televised wrestling viewing would consist purely of tna, then I heard about the creative change. I had high hopes for trips but was fully prepared for more of the same especially since this was the slammy's but I was going to give wwe and triple h A week to sell me on this ppv and the mother fucker did it. I'm back in, fully invested.

God bless You, triple h this should be a fun ride. Please don't fuck me with this ppv, please.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Just when you think you're out... they pull you back in :HHH :hbk unk :bryan :cena4 rton2


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

I will give credit to Cena for one thing.

He was smart enough to realize the only chance the segment had with that crowd was for him to cut a promo like that.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

It was classic cena, when Orton finished, you could here the boo's rallying, so what does he do, grabs the most over guy on the roster!

Credit were its due though, he did put Bryan over a little late, reminding everyone that he beat him.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


>


:clap:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm wondering how much yes chants we're going to see when Bryan's competing in front of the Wrestlemania crowd.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

I may despise the Cena character with a passion but if there is one thing Cena is really underrated on,it's the mic. He knew exactly how to control the Seattle crowd by using their hometown hero to his advantage. Triple H and Orton didn't acknowledge Bryan and paid for it by being overpowered by the crowd's chants. Trips had to pause his promo for the crowd to die down and Orton was being flustered and tripped over his words constantly. Cena made the smart move.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Haters gonna hate. Cena was great in that segment. And guess what? He actually is putting guys over. Something people say he never does. He's not taking credit for their careers or anything. He did pander a lot during that promo but I didn't see much wrong otherwise. It was a great promo, one of, it not the, best of his career.

And I am not a Cena fanboy, far from it.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



PacoAwesome said:


> I may despise the Cena character with a passion but if there is one thing Cena is really underrated on,it's the mic.


Wouldn't say he's underrated, most people know he's a very capable mic worker. The problem is, how rarely he delivers, its like he can't be bothered most of the time, or even worse, quite enjoys irritating people with his sucky work. Just look at his promo before the Royal Rumble this year, sent out as the main man in the company, for the second biggest show of the year, and he turned it into a star wars promo.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

This would be the perfect time for cena to turn heel for a short time until Wrestlemania. Like Having Daniel Bryan beat corporate cena clean again for the WWE championship at Wrestlemania and then they both shake hands and raise each other's arms up similar to Rock vs hogan but saying the yes chant also.

Also For Wrestlemania have:

Cm Punk vs HHH with HBShizzle as manager

Orton vs Sheamus

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Yes, a promo like that is why I think people don't like Cena. The man can cut excellent promos and put on excellent matches..._when he wants to._

I don't think people feel like he gives 100% every week. Because, when he does, and when he is into it, he can be tremendous.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

It got me to purchase their PPV. Well actually it cemented it because I wanted to see the unification match anyway. Last PPV I ordered was Mania.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



TripleG said:


> I took as Cena playing the suck up again. It was like "Come on IWC! You gotta like me because I like whateva you like! You see this Daniel Bryan guy? Oh I love me some Daniel Bryan and hell he beat me! Ain't that cool?! Oh and there's CM Punk! You love him? Well he beat me too and I like that! Oh and I am the only guy in this company that ever liked Dolph Ziggler and don't you like him too? Dare skippy ya do! I like Dolph too because I like whateva you like!"


Why exactly would Cena suck up to this IWC? Makes zero sense.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



O Fenômeno said:


> :cena3
> 
> Gotta keep on Super-manning!


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

That wasn't a shot at Orton, it was a shot at Hogan, Austin, Trips and all the others who wouldn't elevate others without it being cheap. As far as I know, Cena doesn't care about losing, to the right or wrong person. He's genuinely the ultimate company man, do no wrong, works hard.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Reservoir Angel said:


> What bugged me about that promo was the hypocrisy. Yelling at Orton for getting handed everything when the only reason Cena is WHC is because he was arbitrarily given a title shot for absolutely no good reason at all. Seriously, Cena just keeps getting automatically awared title shots and then he has the balls to call someone else out for being coddled by the higher ups?
> 
> Yeah, fuck you Cena. This whole "hard-working scrappy underdog fighting for every opportunity" image you have of yourself hasn't existed in years.


Did you even get Cena's promo last night at all? Cena's promo last night was about Randy being handed everything to him ever since he came to the WWE and never had to work for it unlike Bryan, Punk or Ziggler who was never given a chance until he chose them to face him (Punk & Bryan winning against him). 

If you compare Orton's and Cena's history, Cena had to get himself over before he was handed anything unliek Randy. It's not hard to realize what Cena meant if people just stop spewing hate to everything he says. "OH SHIT HE SAID D.BRYAN'S NAME, HE MUST BE LEECHING", it's pathetic how he get shitted at not putting anyone over and when he acknowledges who the fan is cheering for, he must be leeching. 

Cena cut a good promo last night, he was able to control the crowd that HHH and Randy couldn't, he put Bryan, Punk and Ziggler over by saying they "worked hard" to get where they were and never got handed anything like Randy and importantly he sold the match.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

For the first time in MONTHS I feel bummed that I missed that live. What an ending!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

It's funny how he gets the marks worked up. In the arena, his pandering manages to work with the crowd then hours pass by and they are like "ARGH FUCK THIS ASS KISSER HE'S PATHETIC!!!".

Of course he's just talking shit but since it always works with the audience, why should he stop doing it?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Reservoir Angel said:


> What bugged me about that promo was the hypocrisy. Yelling at Orton for getting handed everything when the only reason Cena is WHC is because he was arbitrarily given a title shot for absolutely no good reason at all. Seriously, Cena just keeps getting automatically awared title shots and then he has the balls to call someone else out for being coddled by the higher ups?
> 
> Yeah, fuck you Cena. This whole "hard-working scrappy underdog fighting for every opportunity" image you have of yourself hasn't existed in years.


This is true. He's out for months injured, and upon his return he walks right into a title match at a ppv? He didn't need to beat anybody who had been working every night while he was out to at least make it look like he earned the #1 contender spot?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It was a great ending. It was kind of weird seeing Cena stand tall with The Authority... Very weird.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Major props to John Cena/Randy Orton*

To be honest I havent watched Raw since Survivor Series ended. Even though I'm a fan of Orton and can tolerate Cena more than alot of other people I just wasn't fond of them feuding but after last night they've got me sold. Great performance by both guys. Even when the smarks try to be smarky they always overcome it (no pun intended). I'm now looking forward to the match. Great job WWE. Thats how you sell a PPV.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Randy Orton : Where is HBK? 



King Gimp said:


>


:lmao


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



MEMS said:


> This is true. He's out for months injured, and upon his return he walks right into a title match at a ppv? He didn't need to beat anybody who had been working every night while he was out to at least make it look like he earned the #1 contender spot?


#rematchclause


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



murder said:


> #rematchclause


He lost the WWE Championship, not the WHC, but by WWE creative standards they probably used that logic. :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena's going to te dark side. Good god this could be an amazing Wrestlemania season. First time in a long time that they have so many full timers that feel like big stars


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Dat Pedigree:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Major props to John Cena/Randy Orton*

Would say everyone else made the end segment that much better. Punk attacking Orton and HHH, HBK superkicking Punk and Bryan kneeing HBK is what made the segment awesome for me. Topped off with Steph getting knocked down and HHH hitting Orton with the pedigree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Major props to John Cena/Randy Orton*

Didn't you start this thread last night?

I guess that one wound giving credit to the guys who really made things interesting :hbk1 unk :bryan


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



MEMS said:


> This is true. He's out for months injured, and upon his return he walks right into a title match at a ppv? He didn't need to beat anybody who had been working every night while he was out to at least make it look like he earned the #1 contender spot?


Face of the company buddy...


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I skipped most of Raw, but I'm glad I caught that ending. I'm really starting to wonder if HBK will compete in the ring again.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol Yeah I found that to be hilarious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

This gif is getting very old and very fast.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I smell jealousy. Punk will NEVER be like Triple H.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



xD7oom said:


> I smell jealousy. Punk will NEVER be like Triple H.


You're right.


As well as Stone Cold being compared to The Rock. What an insult.

Stone Cold was 10x the better superstar than The Rock ever was.



:HHH2


----------



## RMis2VULGAR (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

triple h is so overrated it's not even funny.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Funny considering HHH is better than Punk in every way


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Ziggler turning his head away from the camera.

He's learnt from his mistakes 8*D

Must be nice for Punk, he knows he'll never be fired. That's why he gives no fucks at all, he was messing with the reff's shirt at the start of the promo.IRON CLAD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



xD7oom said:


> I smell jealousy. Punk will NEVER be like Triple H.


Marry the boss wife to get power while burying numerous people over the years even in his current part time state?

Yeah I hope he doesn't become like Triple H either.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

That's pretty much what I thought about it as well.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> You're right.
> 
> 
> As well as Stone Cold being compared to The Rock. What an insult.
> ...


lol did you seriously just start a Rock vs Austin mark war in a thread that has nothing to do with them at all? Seriously. 

IWC at it's finest


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



PacoAwesome said:


> This gif is getting very old and very fast.


Look in funny wrestling pics thread, there is so many possibilities with this gif. This should be a regular thing to have wrestler react to stuff that is said in the show, could be some great reactions.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was fucking amazing.

It started off unintentionally-amazing too. The crowd was absolutely fantastic taking a dump on the "biggest match in WWE history". Orton coming out to dead silence and Cena to boos, and dem Daniel Bryan chants looked like they were getting under Triple H and Orton's skin again. Cena's promo was actually pretty good, I just hate it when he gets preachy. Usually it also annoys me when he tries leeching off of something popular but him bringing Bryan into the segment actually made sense and brought the crowd (somewhat) under control so he deserves a mention for that. Him saying he was pushing for Ziggler to get a push cracked me up though. Yeah, made to look like a joke during your off-year followed by a badly booked title reign and now he's Mr. Pre-show, I'm sure he's very thankful for that.

But then shit really picked up at the end. Bryan back into the Corporation storyline? CM Punk involved as well? If we get a Best and the Beard vs DX match I think I'll give Triple H a handjob. Might just be a flicker of hope this leads to Triple H putting over Bryan at Mania, guess there's still a chance of that happening... And I guess I'm mildly excited for the Cena/Orton TLC match now too despite not caring at all beforehand. 

That Cena heel-turn-tease was fucking great. I'm not a fan of the guy at all and wasn't even during his rapper days but he's just so beyond stale right now and with this Corporation storyline basically hand-crafted for him to be the champion... maybe there's a chance it'll happen. Just hard to get too excited when they've teased this around Wrestlemania the past four years only to go nowhere with it.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Does anyone know when exactly Punk facepalms during the promo? I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it ended with endless possibilities for feuds and Cena standing alongside The Authority.


The way I saw it, WWE was just using Bryan, Punk and the rest guys for ppv buys. They knew how over Daniel Bryan would be that night, and they knew there was no other way of making Cena vs. Orton face to face promo work, than getting DB involved. The crowd would have buried the promo. 

I honestly hope it doesnt work. The only hope for changes in the product are low ppv buys when guys like Cena and Orton are main eventing.

I dont think Daniel Bryan or CM Punk will be going for the championship before next summer. There maybe be HHH storyline on the near future though. That would be okay, I guess, *IF* HHH would actually put someone over.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

:lmao HHH is such a fucking scrub!


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was thinking he was being genuine and could possibly get "scolded" for being such a prick (in the best possible way) but after seeing the finish to that segment, it was def a work. Punk v HHH soon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

One of the funniest reactions :lmao The whole segment was comedy.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



JTB33b said:


> *It was like he was taking credit for Bryan and Punk's success*. Bryan was already massively over and he only gave Bryan that title match to feed off his popularity. And Punk who was also already over was given that title match by Vince, Cena if I recall didn't have much choice. As for Ziggler, He should have said no thanks Cena because he ended up getting buried by him.


Except he wasn't. 

All he said was he gave them a chance to have a title match against him. Which is true within the storylines.

It was kayfabe, it had nothing to do with the real life fact that Bryan was over and Punk was leaving or who got buried eventually.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Just when you think you're out... they pull you back in :HHH :hbk unk :bryan :cena4 rton2


Lol yup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

This is a guy who uses sick dying children to be liked.

Why are you surprised at this?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Don't you think, given what transpired later, that his reaction was a work?


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

The best part of the whole show was the ending! Loved it!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the promo work from Cena/Orton has grown on me.

However I still think some people are exaggerating on how good they were because they loved what happened _after_ they were done talking.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Don't you think, given what transpired later, that his reaction was a work?


No, it MUST be real.

Now be gone, you heretic, take your logic elsewhere.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

:lol at all the butt-hurt in this thread, you guys gotta stop living bi-curiously through others - just cause you think one guy is better then another doesn't mean you actually are better then anybody. We're a bunch of wrestling nerds on a message board while these guys are making money, they could careless.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for bryan, punk, ziggler*



RenegadexParagon said:


> Except he wasn't.
> 
> All he said was he gave them a chance to have a title match against. Which is true within the storylines.
> 
> It was kayfabe, it had nothing to do with the real life fact that Bryan was over and Punk was leaving or who got buried eventually.


I dont remember all of it but wasn't it vickie forcing ziggler to defend his briefcase against cena? That comment against ziggler wasn't kayfabe as he also said people thought it was a bad idea cena going up against ziggler. In the end cena made it sound like nobody believed in them expect him and because he is so great he gives everyone a shot. His promo against orton wasnt kayfabe either because him getting a whc title shot from nowhere isnt getting everything handed to him apparently.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Jake Roberts said:


> :lol at all the butt-hurt in this thread, you guys gotta stop living bi-curiously through others - just cause you think one guy is better then another doesn't mean you actually are better then anybody. We're a bunch of wrestling nerds on a message board while these guys are making money, they could careless.


I dunno about you but I'm busy relaxing at home while these clowns perform for my entertainment.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Good ending, I'm glad I caught it even though I didn't watch it live. People can argue about Orton & Cena sucking all they want but at least they showed some damn intensity, it felt real - that's all I really want from the WWE. Give me a feud between whoever & make it feel like it's important, they actually did that so I'll more then likely be heading over to Winghouse to catch the PPV live - reality is I wouldn't of cared but that ending left me a little intrigued, can't even pretend not to be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



PacoAwesome said:


> This gif is getting very old and very fast.


*Impossible. Punk is GOAT there.


As for getting power like HHH did. It's possible. He could marry AJ and they could start the Comic Book Wrestling Federation. It would be better than WWE. unk2



I'd watch. :mark: *


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

It figures... I got so fed up watching the Slammys that right before the end I said, "I give up" and walked away and did something else. I even joked to someone that the ending will probably be good now because of that. Must watch this online now.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry if I'm the one that crashes the party you guys are throwing in this here thread, buuut...

I advise you not to invest to much hopes into the ending... WWE loves to troll the IWC... They are trying to work the internet fans like a porno actress works a cock... So if you wanna fall for it, you do it... But I'd be cautious... I mean, if anything they have proven that they have the potential to do that all the time, but they don't which shows to anyone they prolly don't care... In short now: They really don't do such thing to please YOU. They do it because they fear for their PPV buyrate and over-all revenue...


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I'm just glad the crowd booed the fuck out of HHH.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Algernon said:


> Thing is Cena didnt need to name drop. The crowd was cheering Cena because he was telling the damn truth about Orton. It's the reason Orton isn't liked and gets boring chants. Name dropping Ziggler leads me to believe that Cena had a lot to do with Ziggler getting that spot at last years TLC.
> 
> My only real complaint was the camera shot of HBK kicking Punk.


To be fair, with all that shaking near the camera-men and chaos in the ring, it was probably hard to make everything look perfect for the camera and shit.

Also, am I the only one who doesn't get the "They teased Cena turning heel and/or joining the Authority" comments? All he did was stand there with them, not to mention how do we know if they're still heels after what they did to Orton last night? Then again, a lot of heels/faces have their un-biased spots here and there lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

I have to say I did cringe when he mentioned Dolph. I was like "What shot are we talking about?".


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, the promo work from Cena/Orton has grown on me.
> 
> However I still think some people are exaggerating on how good they were because they loved what happened _after_ they were done talking.


Oh definitely. The best part about it aside from the battle at the end was the crowd. Cena and Orton were both pretty good at the promos they cut but it wasn't anything amazing, and that alone certainly wouldn't have been the best ending they've had in years.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

To be fair, he did help elevate Bryan and Punk but he done absolute fuck all for Dolph Ziggler. Ziggler was his bitch in the feud they had last year.
I don't see this being anymore but the annual John Cena heel turn tease


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Absolute classic by Punk. HHH's ego is out of control


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Punk also lol'd at the crowd shitting on HHH's promo, the Daniel Bryan chants, Orton getting boring chants and calling himself the greatest superstar of this generation.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

JamesK, could you make that a link, rather than an image? It's stretching out the whole page.

If Orton loses, it kind of sucks that he got verbally buried, and then will get buried in the next match. Doesn't do him much good, so I don't understand the logic in that. At least let him get some verbal shots in, so they're on equal footing in that regard.

I thought about what I said yesterday, and although it may not be an edict from the WWE not to _really_ touch Cena in promos, they clearly direct things in that regard if they give one person directions to do a shoot type promo, while the other person has to stick to more general and generic stuff.

Also, if Orton wins through interference, it just proves that everything Cena was saying was right. Orton hasn't had a clean PPV win for forever, or even at least just a "cheat" win that doesn't make him look so weak. It's not just the match endings themselves, but everything else that's been happening lately (Cena's promos, HHH/Steph being the main focus, etc.) that doesn't make Orton look strong at all.

Hopefully he looks somewhat strong on Sunday, but I don't have much faith.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol at steph saying hhh was the best of all the champs in the ring while bret hart and shawn Michaels stand there. Ok trips, keep trying to make it seem your even in their league. Ahh, no. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Punk also lol'd at the crowd shitting on HHH's promo, the Daniel Bryan chants, Orton getting boring chants and calling himself the greatest superstar of this generation.


I'd be laughing too at the bullshit spouted by HHH and Orton in that segment last night too.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

i have had that reaction for years


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Cena was tremendous in helping Punk & Bryan in their careers, whether he wanted to or not - who knows or cares. MitB 2011 was huge because it was Punk vs Cena, Cena being basically portrayed as the company guy & Punk being the rebel is what made that huge. I love Punk, hell look at my avatar, but you can't deny the importance of Cena in that whole 2011 rise. He was the perfect opponent, if it was against anybody else it would of been almost meaningless.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I wonder if Punk had the same reaction when the Bellas won Diva of the Year.

His reactions were great as was HBK's. Id rather see emotions than everyone else just standing there like zombies. Henry was pretty good too when the crowd wouldn't stop.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

It was absolutely fantastic. :clap


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



BlandyBoreton83 said:


> I'd be laughing too at the bullshit spouted by HHH and Orton in that segment last night too.


:lol I was just watching the segment again and I noticed Orton got it pretty bad. Crowd was shitting on him, Punk was loling at him and Bret and HBK had this "Who dis ni**a man" look on their faces when he called them out.

No fucks to give about no fucks to give.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Jake Roberts said:


> Cena was tremendous in helping Punk & Bryan in their careers, whether he wanted to or not - who knows or cares. MitB 2011 was huge because it was Punk vs Cena, Cena being basically portrayed as the company guy & Punk being the rebel is what made that huge. I love Punk, hell look at my avatar, but you can't deny the importance of Cena in that whole 2011 rise. He was the perfect opponent, if it was against anybody else it would of been almost meaningless.


True. It was a case of two perfectly matched opponents and they used Cena's stature well to elevate Punk big time at MITB 2011 and the weeks before it.
It's a shame they fucked up the angle after MITB 2011 though as it was a brilliant storyline up until that point. Both Punk AND CEna played their part brilliantly. Punk the big mouthed challenger and Cena as the noble champion.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

That reaction was priceless!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

HHH is ONE of the greatest champions in history


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lol I was just watching the segment again and I noticed Orton got it pretty bad. Crowd was shitting on him, Punk was loling at him and Bret and HBK had this "Who dis ni**a man" look on their faces when he called them out.
> 
> No fucks to give about no fucks to give.


Ha ha! I know, HBK and Bret were just like "are you fucking for real son???". I know it was all done in storyline but when you think of what you hear about Orton and HHH backstage and their antics you do think they get a bit carried away with themselves sometimes.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Impossible. Punk is GOAT there.
> 
> 
> As for getting power like HHH did. It's possible. He could marry AJ and they could start the Comic Book Wrestling Federation. It would be better than WWE. unk2
> ...


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

LOL how Dolph looks away, wish we could see his expression too


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: DAT ENDING.*



Nolo King said:


> That was a nice ending, but I can not help but laugh at the crowd ignoring yet another John Cena heel turn tease to chant for Daniel Bryan.


they know better.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Amazing. So many smarks getting mark'd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



LilOlMe said:


> If Orton loses, it kind of sucks that he got verbally buried, and then will get buried in the next match. Doesn't do him much good, so I don't understand the logic in that. At least let him get some verbal shots in, so they're on equal footing in that regard.


I think Orton will get something good out of it rather than just being tossed aside to look like a bitch. Last year CM Punk and Cena had a similar promo with Bret Hart standing alongside them. Punk looked pretty weak in that segment, Cena called him out on how his title reign has been second fiddle and irrelevant for the 300 days he has held it (at the time) and that the PPV on Sunday (Night of Champions 2012) is his final chance to prove that he's no fluke and has earned the respect he demands. Punk got punked (no pun intended) in that segment and when trying to cheap-shot Bret, he got hit in the face then tuck his tail and ran away.

Orton is in a similar place now, but like Punk, I believe there's a chance he'll come out with the title(s) around his waist when it's all said and done.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Awesome promo by Orton.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

HHH takes over creative, good great ending. Coincidence? :HHH2


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Reservoir Angel said:


> What bugged me about that promo was the hypocrisy. Yelling at Orton for getting handed everything when the only reason Cena is WHC is because he was arbitrarily given a title shot for absolutely no good reason at all. Seriously, Cena just keeps getting automatically awared title shots and then he has the balls to call someone else out for being coddled by the higher ups?
> 
> Yeah, fuck you Cena. This whole "hard-working scrappy underdog fighting for every opportunity" image you have of yourself hasn't existed in years.


Well FWIW he never did get an automatic rematch for the WWE Title which he lost at SS. Granted they are 2 different straps, but if forced the story could be told that he requested/negotiated a WHC shot given he was owed a title rematch and didn't want to be involved with the WWE Title at that moment considering Bryan had been screwed, and was more deserving of a singles match for that title. But the story will never be told, however the logic if it were ever needed remains.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Jake Roberts said:


> Cena was tremendous in helping Punk & Bryan in their careers, whether he wanted to or not - who knows or cares. MitB 2011 was huge because it was Punk vs Cena, Cena being basically portrayed as the company guy & Punk being the rebel is what made that huge. I love Punk, hell look at my avatar, but you can't deny the importance of Cena in that whole 2011 rise. He was the perfect opponent, if it was against anybody else it would of been almost meaningless.


To add in to this, Bryan's biggest momemnt in the WWE is winning CLEAN against Cena for the WWE Championship at one of the big 4 PPV. Cena haters loves to whine about Cena always winning but they don't realize if Cena loses all the time like they want, big matches against him will be meaningless.

What made Cena vs Punk and Cena vs Bryan was a such a feel good moment was because they were able to win clean against Cena, it cemented them as main event players.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



WildEagle18 said:


> To add in to this, Bryan's biggest momemnt in the WWE is winning CLEAN against Cena for the WWE Championship at one of the big 4 PPV. Cena haters loves to whine about Cena always winning but they don't realize if Cena loses all the time like they want, big matches against him will be meaningless.
> 
> What made Cena vs Punk and Cena vs Bryan was a such a feel good moment was because they were able to win clean against Cena, it cemented them as main event players.


Spot on. I'm not a big fan of Cena but he's the biggest name the WWE has on the Full Time Roster the now and when he loses clean, it's a big deal, and the wrestler who beats him clean gets elevated.
But it's worrying that twice now the WWE have put an upper midcarder over Cena clean at a PPV and the WWE have fucked up both guys momentum after it. If I was Cena, I'd be pissed off and wanting answers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

I didn't see it that way at all. Thought it was a really good promo.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think now is the perfect time to turn Cena heel. Daniel Bryan is quickly taking Cena's place as number one face. I mean the fans already boo Cena so just officially make him a heel.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

This is why I hate Cena... still...


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

Great promo from all parties involved. Orton laid out one of his best promos in his career IMO, to bad the crowd tried to down it before it ever had a chance. I like Bryan, but this fixation with him is borderline ****. ( no I'm not homophobic, just calling it how I see it)


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

You do know all of these guys beat Cena clean in their big matches. Bryan pinned Cena clean, Dolph beat Cena in a ladder match for Dolphs briefcase, and Punk beat Cena at Money in The Bank. He's not taking credit, he's just stating facts, after each one of them beat him they went on the be big. Stop twisting words and learn facts lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*

I thought the content of the promo was good and Orton did well, but I think HBK and Bret hurt it a little. Him talking about taking years off Mick's career/life was great because of how serious Mick made it seem, but HBK and Bret smirking and making faces wasn't a good look. Orton also deserves credit for not letting the boos get to him.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



KingLobos said:


> Funny considering HHH is better than Punk in every way


I'm a MASSIVE Punk dick rider, but I agree.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



xD7oom said:


> I smell jealousy. Punk will NEVER be like Triple H.


Triple H will NEVER be The Rock or Stone Cold 

:HHH


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Don't you think, given what transpired later, that his reaction was a work?


Give this man a prize


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



WildEagle18 said:


> To add in to this, Bryan's biggest momemnt in the WWE is winning CLEAN against Cena for the WWE Championship at one of the big 4 PPV. Cena haters loves to whine about Cena always winning but they don't realize if Cena loses all the time like they want, big matches against him will be meaningless.
> 
> What made Cena vs Punk and Cena vs Bryan was a such a feel good moment was because they were able to win clean against Cena, it cemented them as main event players.


Punk or Bryan have NEVER beat Cena Clean. Well Bryan's win is debatable. From my and others perspective. Cena still used the injury excuse despite saying Bryan won clean. Here is why.

First let me say what a clean victory is.
As I said A clean win is telling the tale of wrestler A losing to wrestler B with no excuses, no distractions, 
no outside interference, no injuries to blame, no “mistakes” to blame, 
merely man vs man and the “better man” wins.


John Cena clearly was using injury as the excuse in this situation. Cena’s elbow literally became a theme of Monday Night RAW.Cena pointed out his elbow injury during a promo, proclaimed that doctors advised him to skip the match, but out of the other side of his mouth he claimed that he “wasn’t making excuses” but ultimately from a common sense standpoint this solidified that Cena lost to Bryan but Bryan beat Cena with only one arm.




Anyways as for Cm Punk, that is not even debatable... He no where has ever put punk over on the mic saying he was the better man in a clean fight blalbla. And in EVERY punk match in which PUNK has won against Cena. John Cena always lost due to an excuse. Money in the bank 2011 a big prime example. The distraction of McMahon/lauranitis. 


Yes they got momentum and became stars beating Cena, however their wins were not 100 percent clean. But they could be even bigger if Cena put them over clean. Regardless they are stars though


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I don't think it was a work. If you look closely when HHH starts talking again, Punk has a bit of a smile on his face then instantly turns into a straight face when HHH turns around and looks in his direction. Plus Punk has a tendency of doing shit like that and not taking something seriously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



xD7oom said:


> Punk will NEVER be like Triple H.


Nope.



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Stone Cold was 10x the better superstar than The Rock ever was.


Here we go.....




HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *It's possible. He could marry AJ and they could start the Comic Book Wrestling Federation. It would be better than WWE. unk2
> 
> I'd watch. :mark: *


:lol


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm a MASSIVE Punk dick rider, but I agree.


Really? I don't particularly like Punk but except for maybe their look I find Punk superior to HHH. HHH's promos are horribly overrated and the same can be said about his ring work. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



ajmaf625 said:


> You do know all of these guys beat Cena clean in their big matches. Bryan pinned Cena clean, Dolph beat Cena in a ladder match for Dolphs briefcase, and Punk beat Cena at Money in The Bank. He's not taking credit, he's just stating facts, after each one of them beat him they went on the be big. Stop twisting words and learn facts lol


Cena has buried Ziggler countless times, Ziggler did not beat Cena clean. Aj lee interfered in that ladder match. How in the hell is that a clean win? Sigh..... And as for the Bryan win that one is debatable apparently but imo it was not clean. Look at my post above this one to see why it was not clean. And Punk did not beat Cena clean at money in the bank. Mcmahon/laurantitis interfered and caused a distraction.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol if people think HHH is more talented than Punk. I love HHH, he's one of the GOAT heels, but Punk would tear him apart on the mic and is a better overall in ring worker.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Paige Xmas Joy said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I thoroughly enjoyed this.

And some of the arguments in here are embarrassing.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I had to re watch it this morning before work because when it was live I was too busy staring at Del Rio's fine ass. I just about died laughing. I don't.care if it was a "work" or not. That shit was priceless. Also LOL at Booker T. Taking off his glasses right before Cena started talking like "aw yea, shit 'bout to get real"


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't think it was a work. If you look closely when HHH starts talking again, Punk has a bit of a smile on his face then instantly turns into a straight face when HHH turns around and looks in his direction. Plus Punk has a tendency of doing shit like that and not taking something seriously.




That's called acting :lol


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



O Fenômeno said:


> Triple H will NEVER be The Rock or Stone Cold


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought the ending was the best in a long time.

Brilliant!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Punk always have great facial expressions that catches people attention when he's in the background, the laughing wasn't planned. It was just great character work from him, people should know how the man is by now as he would have laughed at anybody saying that shit in front of him


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Didnt he laugh because he screwed with the ref in front of him? Shawn noticed that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Impossible. Punk is GOAT there.
> 
> 
> As for getting power like HHH did. It's possible. He could marry AJ and they could start the Comic Book Wrestling Federation. It would be better than WWE. unk2
> ...















*Well, we already know he loves the strips.* 8*D


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

100% work, planned and scripted. But the smug look from Trips and the facepalm from Punk is reality.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> You're right.
> 
> 
> As well as Stone Cold being compared to The Rock. What an insult.
> ...


Don`t go there now, lol


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

While we're talking about the closing segment, did anybody notice the sign that said Okada > Cena ? I thought that was hilarious too.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That ending segment was GOAT. Can't sing its praises enough. I do wish Orton would have rebutted to what Cena was saying but great segemnt otherwise. Lots of :lol and :mark: to be had. Even the crowd's deliberate attempt to shit on it added to the segment. Everyone involved was doing something great other than those who just stood there and left the ring when chaos ensued. (I'm talking about Khali, Rey, Miz and them)


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Rock and Austin....the only two guys Trips couldn't pull the "Ya know, Vince they're great and all and I think your plans for them are great little ideas, but I need to go over here and lemme tell ya why" shit with.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



LongHessa said:


> Really? I don't particularly like Punk but except for maybe their look I find Punk superior to HHH. HHH's promos are horribly overrated and the same can be said about his ring work.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the unexplainable factor. The ' IT ' factor. Same reason I think Batista is better than Cena, although if you want to get technical about things, Cena is better in everything.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

One Word - Epic!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wrasslinsreal said:


> What a douchebag lol, getting to triple ego's high standards with those comments


I chuckled when he started spouting off all the hypocritical BS, the same stuff that applies to him.



cokecan567 said:


> Cena has buried Ziggler countless times, Ziggler did not beat Cena clean. Aj lee interfered in that ladder match. How in the hell is that a clean win? Sigh..... And as for the Bryan win that one is debatable apparently but imo it was not clean. Look at my post above this one to see why it was not clean. And Punk did not beat Cena clean at money in the bank. Mcmahon/laurantitis interfered and caused a distraction.


If Cena had not gotten the elbow injury the match would have been different. They wanted to set up Orton and Cena the entire time, make this a huge feud, albeit nobody really cares about it now when they're trying to cram it in between PPVs. 

Remember how he kept pushing doctors away, and the commentary making light of the injury the entire time. He was not 100%. Cena needed to drop the title because he was going to get surgery, and without just "taking" it away, they let Bryan (the most over superstar) have it.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

was hilarious when I saw Punk's reaction on Raw haha.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



doctor doom said:


> While we're talking about the closing segment, did anybody notice the sign that said Okada > Cena ? I thought that was hilarious too.


Okada's reaction to the sign










:banderas


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



KingLobos said:


> Funny considering HHH is better than Punk in every way


:ti


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



funnyfaces1 said:


> :ti


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Yet another example of HHH haters not allowing him to play a character on a wrestling show and taking everything he says as real. Obviously HHH or Stephanie making comments in promos of him being one of the best ever is playing further into their heel characters just as Orton saying that he's the best ever is. Do you really think that Orton is saying that because he really feels that way? Also it was pretty obvious that the Punk reactions were a work. You really think that Punk would react in that way thinking that HHH would never see it or something? So Punk just happens to speak out against HHH in a couple of promos, and in response The Shield attacks him and he's put in a 3 on 1 match against them. Then they end a show by having HHH and Punk get into it, and then HBK superkick Punk, but the faces made by Punk weren't a work?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Paige Xmas Joy said:


>


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Ill post a gif of my asshole smiling. Its just as fucking entertaining. 

The Punk marks are getting creepier every day.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I find this so GOAT regardless of it being Punk, and I don't think it was scripted I genuinely think that Punk face palming was legit.

You never know though it could be another part to planting seeds to a Punk vs HHH match at Mania.

The whole segment was just golden in general and was executed perfectly.

But HHH is probably better then Punk but just remember HHH married the boss' daughter and got a lot handed to him, people can say what they like but that's the honest truth.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



cokecan567 said:


> Cena has buried Ziggler countless times, Ziggler did not beat Cena clean. Aj lee interfered in that ladder match. How in the hell is that a clean win? Sigh..... And as for the Bryan win that one is debatable apparently but imo it was not clean. Look at my post above this one to see why it was not clean. And Punk did not beat Cena clean at money in the bank. Mcmahon/laurantitis interfered and caused a distraction.


Well ladder matches don't really have rules so it would count as a clean win. As for Punk and Bryan beating Cena cemented them as top stars whether you like that or not. Punk beating Cena set up the Summer of Punk and Bryan beating Cena, injured or not set him up for the Corporation storyline. Cena didn't bury Dolph, Vince buried Dolph btw lol


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

The gif is amusing . HHH was always the sidekick to the big stars .


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I couldnt stop watching a concussed Del Rio throughout that segment.
The guy literally looked as if he had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Jimshine said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

The whole segment is just priceless, can't stop watching it. Also, when did Mike Chioda and the other ref win their world titles?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> That ending segment was GOAT. Can't sing its praises enough. I do wish Orton would have rebutted to what Cena was saying but great segemnt otherwise. Lots of :lol and :mark: to be had. Even the crowd's deliberate attempt to shit on it added to the segment. Everyone involved was doing something great other than those who just stood there and left the ring when chaos ensued. (I'm talking about Khali, Rey, Miz and them)


I mean, I feel the people who really added into it were mainly Triple H, CM Punk, D-Bry, Orton, Cena, and HBK. 

If I'm being nice, I'll throw in Henry for finding the solution to solve that akward D-Bry chant. 

It was just all so perfectly set. I swear, Creative will completely win back my heart if they continue with this. They planted so many seeds. Now it's just time for them to continue to let them grow, and not kill them all off the next week. 

This PPV could have so many things going for it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

You guys :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



ashes11 said:


> The whole segment is just priceless, can't stop watching it. Also, when did Mike Chioda and the other ref win their world titles?


As proven by the residents of Bizzaro World, Mike Chioda is more over than Randy Orton, and other WWE superstars/sports entertainers, etc.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Jake Roberts said:


> :lol at all the butt-hurt in this thread, you guys gotta stop living bi-curiously through others - just cause you think one guy is better then another doesn't mean you actually are better then anybody. We're a bunch of wrestling nerds on a message board while these guys are making money, they could careless.


Yeah guys, stop living bicuriously through others. :HHH2


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Honestly though, I don't see how some people are saying he's out of character. How the hell is he out of character?

He was never really friendly with Triple H. He's supposed to be an anti-corp type of guy. He was just feuding with The Shield, aka HHH's hell hounds. Why would he not laugh at something like that? That's him perfectly in character.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Santa For WHC said:


> As proven by the residents of Bizzaro World, Mike Chioda is more over than Randy Orton, and other WWE superstars/sports entertainers, etc.


meh, Chioda is good, but I've always been a slow count ref mark. 

Also, why did Christian look so irate during the segment, looked like he was chewing a fucking wasp!


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

WILL THIS BE THE SCENE COME SUNDAY?

:cole3


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

I like how that ref in front of Punk is biting his lip to avoid laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Loved the ending.

Great promos from both Orton and Cena.

CAN NOT WAIT FOR SUNDAY!*


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



ajmaf625 said:


> Well ladder matches don't really have rules so it would count as a clean win. As for Punk and Bryan beating Cena cemented them as top stars whether you like that or not. Punk beating Cena set up the Summer of Punk and Bryan beating Cena, injured or not set him up for the Corporation storyline. Cena didn't bury Dolph, Vince buried Dolph btw lol


Doesn't matter though what the rules of the match. He still needed some sort of help in order to beat Cena which mean's it was not a clean win. That's like saying all the way back at I think it was WWE payback where Ryback pinned Cena in that 1 match when all the lumberjacks were attacking Cena, that it was a clean pin... No unless no one else is interfering it ain't clean. And yes I stated that above Punk and Bryan are both stars now but they could be even bigger had they truly beat Cena clean. And Cena overshadowed punk's whole reign regardless. And John Cena sure did bury dolph ziggler, along with Vince. Both of em, it is painfully obvious John Cena plays politics. EX. Alex riley. And many more other instances.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great ending to an otherwise sleepily dull Slammy Awards. Orton was great, Cena was great, the crowd were great, Bryan was great. The brawls at the end were great, and last but not least, instead of selling the effects of the aftermath of the brawl and Stephanie being knocked down...the fans chanted for Daniel Bryan. Amazing.

I'm hoping that it leads to a few feuds happening. Possibly Punk/Triple H, possibly even a Cena/Bryan re-match. I'm glad they haven't forgotten Bryan as he was one of the main parts of that segment and came out looking strong.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

The ending was great, they even hyped me a little for the match at TLC, which I didn't care that much about. Let´s hope they keep doing good stuff like this until Wrestlemania. They were in the right track during the summer, and recent lazy, sloppy booking was killing the quality of the product.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

clean win for Bryan?

Not at all.

Cena leaves the night after: Daniel bryan beat me clean but my arm...
Even after Cenas return his arm was the main focus.
And finally in the main event promo, Cena told Bryan: If i win sunday, i offer u a match for the title.

a FAIR rematch...


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



cokecan567 said:


> Punk or Bryan have NEVER beat Cena Clean. Well Bryan's win is debatable. From my and others perspective. Cena still used the injury excuse despite saying Bryan won clean. Here is why.
> 
> First let me say what a clean victory is.
> As I said A clean win is telling the tale of wrestler A losing to wrestler B with no excuses, no distractions,
> ...


Exactly, but let me add this. One big reason Daniel Bryan and CM Punk got over in the first place was, that people wanted a change. They both are anti-wwe superstars (its actually DB:s full character.), and they represent change. Many people wanted them, not only to win the WWE championship, but to become the n.1 guy and change the product for the better in the process. 

I dont think the result of Cena matches were so important. They were both very much over before Cena matches, and could have been even more over after the match results aside, but they were never given the ball to run with. (Well CM Punk got the ball, but not to run with.) I think the meaning of this torch passing thing is very overrated anyway. The main spotlight is all that matters. Not many people remember that Punk had a loooong losing streak in ppv:s before the shoot promo.

That been said... I guess you can kind of give Cena some credit for their popularity, but it isnt like he did anything specifically for them. Its just that he is the top guy, and many people want a change.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Foley looked like he was holding back laughs too.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its one of those segments you can watch over and over again and never get tired of it. It was THAT DAM GOOD


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



cokecan567 said:


> Cena has buried Ziggler countless times, Ziggler did not beat Cena clean. Aj lee interfered in that ladder match. How in the hell is that a clean win? Sigh..... And as for the Bryan win that one is debatable apparently but imo it was not clean. Look at my post above this one to see why it was not clean. And Punk did not beat Cena clean at money in the bank. Mcmahon/laurantitis interfered and caused a distraction.


 You know, I'd take you more seriously if you weren't a clear Cena hater. 

God damn. "I'm going to make it my mission to take down Cena apologists." Get over yourself, holy shit. No one here is being a Cena apologist. I don't like the guy, but don't try to deny the fact "HE DIDN'T LET ANYONE OVER. WAHHHH."

Little corrections to your statement. 

1. He did let Punk over. Regardless of the fact, if it was clean or not, Cena still could've went with the kick out option. But he didn't. He did let Punk go over him, two times. ONLY ONE being an unfair pin, and that was actually at Summerslam. At Money In The Bank, Cena went out of the ring, then went for a slide in which was stupid on his part. As soon as he slide in, even facing Punk, he got hit with the GTS which was completely fair on Punk's part. He got the clean pin, 1. 2. 3.. That's all there is to it, and he did help with a huge push towards Punk. 

I was even a little pissed myself when he said he tried to take credit for Punk, because what really hyped get Punk over was the pipe bomb on RAW, pre MITB. But, he truly did help. If he would've pulled some strings and took that match, Punk would probably be in the mid-card jobbing and Summer Of Punk would've never happened. But it did. You know he didn't let him over? HHH. The Rock. Those are people if you want to point fingers at for being momentum killers, you fully could. The Rock could've lost against Punk once, and then took the rematch on him, and THEN took it. Allowing Punk to still being able to beat a legend like Rock. OR, y'know. HHH could've let him over when Nash backed out. THERE'S another person you can point fingers at. 

But Cena did let him over. And as for the "HE NEVER SAID HE WAS BETTER." Should I post the three encounters where Punk was trying to call out Vince, where Cena said he was no joke, and he did beat him fairly. Or? 

2. Again, he did help put D-Bry over. That was a clean win, and Cena himself as far as I know never said "THE INJURY IS WHAT STOPPED ME FROM WINNING.". D-Bry hit the running knee, and again took another clean pin on Cena. Also, I don't remember the injury ever playing a part during anytime else on the match. 

If you want to look at momentum killers, again, point your finger at the other directions. HHH and Orton, truly debatable if you could blame Orton there. 

Should also bring up the promo where D-Bry didn't slap Cena after that "True Wrestler" comment. How Cena praised D-Bry on the mic before, like you said he didn't do with Punk. 

3. As for Ziggler? That's the only one that I find debatable. If we're thinking of the same match, where AJ pulled the swerve, I'd agree with you there. I don't actually remember Ziggler ever going over Cena clean. That's about it though. 

Stop trying to make Cena seem like the anti-christ, and acting like a spoiled damn IWC mark. There aren't many Cena apologists, or whatever the hell the stupid term is your blind haters have set in stone nowadays. There are reasonable people. If you have an issue with those, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Its one of those segments you can watch over and over again and never get tired of it. It was THAT DAM GOOD


Couldn't agree more.. HBK, HHH, Bryan, Orton, Punk and Cena oh my! :mark:


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

So we have diffrent views on clean wins. 
For me Hogan vs Warrior is a clean win. Bryan vs Cena isnt. 
So u say the arm problems arent involved in the Cena/Bryan feud? What about him leaving for 2 months the night after. 
What about WWE making his one handed return so obv. 
And once again what about his little statment yesterday : we ll have a match , a FAIR rematch. ? 
Imo this implies the first match wasnt fair...
Dont want to convince u ,but i am really curious about your thoughts on these points.

My guess is, we will see how they handle it when they really have their rematch. I would bet now cena will say something like:
Its funny u did a hell of a job beating me but I wasnt at my game . And now Iam back stronger.
THE CHAAMMMPPP IS HEEERRREEE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Cena left for 2 months because he had a legitimate injury. The Bryan match had nothing to do with it and the arm hardly came into play. If it was used during the finish, then fair enough it wasn't completely clean but Bryan had a competitive back and forth match with him and hit his new finisher which is a knee to the face to win. Fair rematch was probably just used as a shot at the authority and how their title matches always end with shenanigans.

People will find any excuse to discount anything good Cena does.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

well if Cena was so affected by only having one arm in his match with Bryan, how come he has had one good arm since he returned early and he's been beating everyone even in handicap matches? does this mean Bryan is just better than the rest of the roster since he's the only one to beat an injured Cena?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

funny how by the end of the night, the Wyatt feud was all but forgotten about. Triple H is in charge of Creative now, that was his brain child last night. Let's hope he's finally giving the fans what they want.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, with all that shaking near the camera-men and chaos in the ring, it was probably hard to make everything look perfect for the camera and shit.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who doesn't get the "They teased Cena turning heel and/or joining the Authority" comments? All he did was stand there with them, not to mention how do we know if they're still heels after what they did to Orton last night? Then again, a lot of heels/faces have their un-biased spots here and there lol.


yeah maybe the authority are turning to the good side with cena and go against randy orton but idk anything could happen between now and Royal Rumble.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



Choke2Death said:


> Cena left for 2 months because he had a legitimate injury. The Bryan match had nothing to do with it and the arm hardly came into play. If it was used during the finish, then fair enough it wasn't completely clean but Bryan had a competitive back and forth match with him and hit his new finisher which is a knee to the face to win. Fair rematch was probably just used as a shot at the authority and how their title matches always end with shenanigans.
> 
> People will find any excuse to discount anything good Cena does.


And couldn't you even suggest the fact Bryan was the one to truly injure the arm? They could've even played it off to imply that. 


And as you said, Bryan finished him with a KNEE TO THE FACE. It was not his arm submission that did Cena in. 

Pretty much covered everything I'm saying in that final line. "People will find any excuse to discount anything good Cena does.". Blind hatred goes too far sometimes.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

Yeah i accept that u think this way. 
Its good that wrestling is subjective but for me the argument, that his real injury hasnt anything to do with the written storyline doesnt work. 
Bryan beats me clean and i have to take a break cuz of my arm, in the same sentence feels wrong.
Fair rematch for me implies that something wasnt right. Just my view. 

Btw Punk and Bryan faced Cena cuz both were /are totaly over. Both climbed up the ladder and Cena is kind of the End-Boss.
Cena didnt lowered himself by facing the most over guy. The outcome is debatable.

In Zigglers case, Cena kind of lowers himself to feud for the MITBB. Even Ziggler was over he wasnt over enough to feud with someone big like Cena. But the outcoming isnt debatable at all, he made Ziggler look weak in the cage match. Also he burried him in promos. What I mean is, it was all about Cena shining and he couldnt give some Momentum to Ziggler.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent segment, definitely sold some pay-per-views with that one and I think started sowing the seeds for one or two Mania showdowns down the road.

In short, it was water cooler TV, which WWE needs more of these days.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



KingLobos said:


> Funny considering HHH is better than Punk in every way


That's funny because you're wrong.



KingLobos said:


> lol did you seriously just start a Rock vs Austin mark war in a thread that has nothing to do with them at all? Seriously.
> 
> IWC at it's finest


Seriously? You didn't get the memo from the triple h sarcasm look pic that he was being sarcastic? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



TheGMofGods said:


> That's funny because you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You didn't get the memo from the triple h sarcasm look pic that he was being sarcastic? Jesus Christ.


Truuuuuuuuuuuu. CM Punk iz da graytest eva!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

an 8 page thread for a gif?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm a MASSIVE Punk dick rider, but I agree.


Trying to one up yourself again I see? The idiotic things you do in this forum always give me a good laugh.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

8 pages about a man smiling.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

LMAO!!


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*

It's no surprise to me Cena has been leeching of others for years. He knows deep down that he is not as talented as Bryan/Punk and wishes he could get the pops they receive on a weekly basis. As far as the so called "Epic Promo" segment last night everyone was wetting their pants over it was full of hypocrisy especially with Cena saying Orton has got everything handed to him :lmao oh the irony. Also I don't care what anyone says if Cena did not put over Punk/Bryan that both got over on their own. With Punk Lauritnus had to come out for a distraction for Punk to get the win and I if Cena was not injured going into Summerslam Cena would of retained end of story. 

I guess I should give credit to Vince his brainwashing seems to be really working now with most fans as evidenced by the praise that overrated closing segment of Raw last night.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

The ref's reaction was almost as good.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton Nailed It Tonight!*



abrown0718 said:


> I thought the content of the promo was good and Orton did well, but I think HBK and Bret hurt it a little. Him talking about taking years off Mick's career/life was great because of how serious Mick made it seem, but HBK and Bret smirking and making faces wasn't a good look. Orton also deserves credit for not letting the boos get to him.


Bret always has that same exact facial expression to everything


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's Reaction To The Blasphemy That Is HHH Being The Greatest WWE Champion*

Shout out to all the gaffers in this thread. 
Anyway, Punk knows that he can't be punished for anything. Might as well stop giving a fuck


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I'll be damned. Just when you're least expecting it they go and do that. Awesome segment and awesome stuff from all involved. Too many seeds planted there to count tbh. Cena was GOAT, Orton was the best he's been in forever and the crowd put the whole thing over the top. I have no idea what's going to happen on Sunday and that's the most important thing. OMFG WILL CENA TURN HEEL LOLNO. Really looking forward to seeing how this all plays out.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> It's no surprise to me Cena has been leeching of others for years. He knows deep down that he is not as talented as Bryan/Punk and wishes he could get the pops they receive on a weekly basis. As far as the so called "Epic Promo" segment last night everyone was wetting their pants over it was full of hypocrisy especially with Cena saying Orton has got everything handed to him :lmao oh the irony. Also I don't care what anyone says if Cena did not put over Punk/Bryan that both got over on their own. With Punk Lauritnus had to come out for a distraction for Punk to get the win and I if Cena was not injured going into Summerslam Cena would of retained end of story.
> 
> I guess I should give credit to Vince his brainwashing seems to be really working now with most fans as evidenced by the praise that overrated closing segment of Raw last night.


Oh, get over your god damn blind hatred all the time. I can't believe I'm really to the point of having to defend Cena, someone I don't even like. 

First, let's start off when Cena was first rising up. Who the hell did he leech off then? Humor me. When he first came out in jobber attire and faced Kurt Angle, who did he leech off then? Who did he leech off when he still had the thuganomics gimmick and had to win over the crowd then? Please, enlighten me on that. 

And up until recent years, how did Cena get everything handed to him? Oh, do you mean the guy who as I said, started in jobber attire and then built himself up with the thuganomics gimmick, who even admittingly all the damn annoying smarts here even claimed to enjoy. When he won them over with that? And then he turned face, and won the crowd over with his Thuganomic face gimmick, which eventually transititoned into the Super Cena we have today. 

He cut mic work that entertained the crowd. He pulled off some decent matches, and won some people over on his rise. Eveuntally, he even got the main attention of all the crowd, and that includes the people who buy the merch. Then we got into the PG Era, where Cena truly won over the younger but more marketable section of the crowd. 

HE DID work his way to the top. Were there arguably more deserving talent that deserved to get to the top. Damn right there were. BUT, you can't say he was given everything or leeched to the top. 

You know what seems like leeching? A guy who's main form of sucess was having all the damn legends thrown at him so he could get over the bigger names. LEECHING off legends. Then he got that nice little feud with Taker early on in his career. Y'know, one of the biggest names in wrestling. Then he got to go over Foley, Piper, Flair, HHH, there's alot of legends that put him over. While Cena continued to wrestle other modern stars. 

Let's also try to remember Cena barely does take ANY god damn breaks at all. Is usually a safe player, and has, regardless of "IT WASN'T CLEAN WAHHHHHHH" has put over people. 

And instead of negging me, try to actually form an argument back on why I'm wrong with this. Cena barely did leech off others when heading to the top and claiming his place there. Whether you like him or not. 

Funny enough, he still continues to spark a bigger reaction on both sides. He gets boo'd more than top heels like Orton and ADR do. 

But yeah, Cena haters will continue to preach about how "WRONG" he is. Believe me, Cena is no where near my top five of anything, or even top ten anything. But it's sad when someone like me actually has to say "Shut the fuck up, he isn't as bad as you make him out to be.".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The "boring" chants were truly epic. Leave it to

:hbk1 :bryan unk

to save the segment, though. Great job by the crowd. They know what to give a shit about and what not to. The best part is it wasn't even NY or Chicago. It was freakin' Washington state :lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Awsome ending. Sometimes they can get it right. Made me hype for TLC.

Last week and this week they teased with HHH vs Punk. As HHH is the main villain, will Punk be that guy that takes down the main villain? I thought(hoped) that Bryan would be that guy to finally take HHH down(would fit more with the storyline). Don´t get me wrong, Punk vs HHH is badass too.

Punk vs HHH
Bryan vs HBK

Give me that on the Mania card with the other rumored matches and we got ourselves one great card for sure.

Nice tease again with Cena standing with the Authority. I am hyped to see if HHH is over Orton or if this was just 1 time deal.

And finally, kudos for a great crowd.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> Oh, get over your god damn blind hatred all the time. I can't believe I'm really to the point of having to defend Cena, someone I don't even like.
> 
> First, let's start off when Cena was first rising up. Who the hell did he leech off then? Humor me. When he first came out in jobber attire and faced Kurt Angle, who did he leech off then? Who did he leech off when he still had the thuganomics gimmick and had to win over the crowd then? Please, enlighten me on that.
> 
> ...


One thing I have learned with dealing with Cena apologists like you on here is you will never get thro with them. First off it is not blind hatred that is just a lame term Cena fans like yourself like to throw out there with any Cena criticism. Everything I stated in my post was facts not opinion. You strip away Punk's pipebomb and their MITB would of meant shit the reason why it was as huge as it is was because of Punk Cena was irrelevant and no he did not put him over. And you wanna know why Punk was so popular in 2011 becasue by that time most of the WWE fanbase were sick of being sheep and accepting the crap WWE was shoving down their throats so they latched onto Punk hoping he would bring the change we had been wanting to see for years. But of course as always WWE drops the ball and makes it all about Cena.

You see when you have a top face getting booed more than your heels on the roster that is terrible no matter how hard his marks or wwe try to spin it. So yes Cena is as bad and worse then I can ever make him out to be. He is the prime example of everything that is wrong with this era in WWE and why I am so glad I stopped watching this shit product.

EDIT: Also Cena did not work his way to the top no one works their way into anything in a kayfabe sport Cena was handed everything.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: DAT ENDING*



Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, the promo work from Cena/Orton has grown on me.
> 
> However I still think some people are exaggerating on how good they were because they loved what happened _after_ they were done talking.


If Cena and Orton didn't cut such great promos people on here would be the first to shit on them. You know damn well the narrative on here would have been "typical boring promo by Cena and Orton that was saved by the closing sequence". Let's give credit where credit is due. The final segment delivered on all fronts. From the crowd, to the wrestlers reactions, to both Orton and Cena's great promos, to the final sequence that planted enough seeds to grow a forest.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

very good promo

in fact, orton's best mic work in a long time


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> EDIT: Also Cena did not work his way to the top no one works their way into anything in a kayfabe sport Cena was handed everything.


:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> One thing I have learned with dealing with Cena apologists like you on here is you will never get thro with them. First off it is not blind hatred that is just a lame term Cena fans like yourself like to throw out there with any Cena criticism. Everything I stated in my post was facts not opinion. You strip away Punk's pipebomb and their MITB would of meant shit the reason why it was as huge as it is was because of Punk Cena was irrelevant and no he did not put him over. And you wanna know why Punk was so popular in 2011 becasue by that time most of the WWE fanbase were sick of being sheep and accepting the crap WWE was shoving down their throats so they latched onto Punk hoping he would bring the change we had been wanting to see for years. But of course as always WWE drops the ball and makes it all about Cena.
> 
> You see when you have a top face getting booed more than your heels on the roster that is terrible no matter how hard his marks or wwe try to spin it. So yes Cena is as bad and worse then I can ever make him out to be. He is the prime example of everything that is wrong with this era in WWE and why I am so glad I stopped watching this shit product.
> 
> EDIT: Also Cena did not work his way to the top no one works their way into anything in a kayfabe sport Cena was handed everything.



From the boring chants when Orton was speaking, to the extreme booing when Cena tookover, the fans weren't having any of it until Cena shot on Orton. Then, when the big guns got involved at the very end, that's what hooked them in big time.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> One thing I have learned with dealing with Cena apologists like you on here is you will never get thro with them. First off it is not blind hatred that is just a lame term Cena fans like yourself like to throw out there with any Cena criticism. Everything I stated in my post was facts not opinion. You strip away Punk's pipebomb and their MITB would of meant shit the reason why it was as huge as it is was because of Punk Cena was irrelevant and no he did not put him over. And you wanna know why Punk was so popular in 2011 becasue by that time most of the WWE fanbase were sick of being sheep and accepting the crap WWE was shoving down their throats so they latched onto Punk hoping he would bring the change we had been wanting to see for years. But of course as always WWE drops the ball and makes it all about Cena.
> 
> You see when you have a top face getting booed more than your heels on the roster that is terrible no matter how hard his marks or wwe try to spin it. So yes Cena is as bad and worse then I can ever make him out to be. He is the prime example of everything that is wrong with this era in WWE and why I am so glad I stopped watching this shit product.
> 
> EDIT: Also Cena did not work his way to the top no one works their way into anything in a kayfabe sport Cena was handed everything.


So, you couldn't inform me how Cena leeched onto people, or how HHH and Rock were true road blocks unlike Cena who didn't even try to put people over, and you couldn't even explain how he was handed everything, but you can still find room to try and insult my intelligence. You are fucking astonishing, man. 

As for lame terms, that takes some nerve. "Cena apologists" sounds alot more lamer than "blind hatred", but that may just be me. 

And really? The crowd was tired of being sheep? Oh, you mean the crowd earlier on that still boo'd him before the pipe bomb and their match? The same crowd that continued to cheer Cena, even through his bull shit. Oh, and they cheered Zack Ryder too. Yeah, they were _totally _done being stupid sheep. No, what Punk did was he truly let out the verbal bomb. He spoke against what a good portion of the crowd thoughT, and people then related and saw eye to eye with his character. THAT'S why he got over. 

Then the match came, WHICH EASILY could've killed Punk's momentum if he was just another stone for Cena to step on, but HE DIDN'T. He beat Cena, which truly highlighted that Punk wasn't just another stone to step on. Cena helped him out.

And if you don't "watch the shit product", how the hell do you even have the nerve to try and insult it. 

Edit: And if kayfabe somehow equals the fact he did get everything handed to him, doesn't that mean your precious little attitude era stars fall under that same boat as well? Nice logic, bud.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> So, you couldn't inform me how Cena leeched onto people, or how HHH and Rock were true road blocks unlike Cena who didn't even try to put people over, and you couldn't even explain how he was handed everything, but you can still find room to try and insult my intelligence. You are fucking astonishing, man.
> 
> As for lame terms, that takes some nerve. "Cena apologists" sounds alot more lamer than "blind hatred", but that may just be me.
> 
> ...


Wait so you probably think that cena was behind bryans sucess? You are giving cena to much credit. What got both bryan and punk over was when they got their time to shine in the main event. You could argue abit about punk but he was still shooting on more than cena and what ultimatly got both of them over was the fact that they were placed in important spots where fans could care. In the end they absolutly benifitted from working with cena but the focus on both storys was on punk and bryan. 

Long story short, cena did help but you are giving him to much credit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



TheStig said:


> Wait so you probably think that cena was behind bryans sucess? You are giving cena to much credit. What got both bryan and punk over was when they got their time to shine in the main event. You could argue abit about punk but he was still shooting on more than cena and what ultimatly got both of them over was the fact that they were placed in important spots where fans could care. In the end they absolutly benifitted from working with cena but the focus on both storys was on punk and bryan.
> 
> Long story short, cena did help but you are giving him to much credit.


I never said Cena ultimately made D-Bry and Punk. 

I'm saying, he did help ALOT.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> I never said Cena ultimately made D-Bry and Punk.
> 
> I'm saying, he did help ALOT.


Thing is, he's the only full timer that CAN help the build of any superstar, thats the problem when you only push one guy consistently.

I'm always moaning about Cena, but at the same time, I always want him to face my favourites.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


>


Delbusto edit :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> I never said Cena ultimately made D-Bry and Punk.
> 
> I'm saying, he did help ALOT.


Like I said you are giving him to much credit. For him it was a regular fued, it wasn't like he went the extra mile to get them over or did anything memeroble during the fued, not what I can think of anyway.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> So, you couldn't inform me how Cena leeched onto people, or how HHH and Rock were true road blocks unlike Cena who didn't even try to put people over, and you couldn't even explain how he was handed everything, but you can still find room to try and insult my intelligence. You are fucking astonishing, man.
> 
> As for lame terms, that takes some nerve. "Cena apologists" sounds alot more lamer than "blind hatred", but that may just be me.
> 
> ...


There is no point in writing a essay response to you because like I said with Cena fans its pointless. First off yes I admit even my favorites from the Attitude Era didn't work for their spots. In a scripted sport it doesn't work that way but you see the big difference is the Attitude Era stars had a connection to the crowd and that is why you go back and watch any show from that era and clearly see it in the atmosphere of the shows back then the crowd loved all the characters even guys in the midcard like Val Venis and Godfather who were getting bigger pops back then than Cena could ever dream of. As for Rock/Austin even though they were handed everything they earned it with the connection with the crowd that was behind their push to the top. That is to me what wrestling is all about feeling that connection to the characters. With Cena Vince was clearly desperate to find his next top star that he forced Cena down our throats. Not even 6 months after Cena won the belt ppl were already sick of him and by 2006 is when the boos really started to pick up. You can argue from 2003- 2005 he was very over but I wouldn't say he was over enough to deserve to become the face of the company.

EDIT: Also like to add I don't have to watch the shitty product to criticize it.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Hollywood Cena: reality show star, movie star lol), beloved philanthropist, and near record breaking, undisputed world champion. :mark:

Okay, to be fair that's pretty much his character already. But it seems a lot of people are keeping a relatively open mind for TLC this Sunday. Whether _everything_ that went down last night was intentional or not, they certainly planted seeds for some really interesting stuff down the road involving multiple parties.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



TheStig said:


> Like I said you are giving him to much credit. For him it was a regular fued, it wasn't like he went the extra mile to get them over or did anything memeroble during the fued, not what I can think of anyway.


It's all about perspective. 

While he didn't do much, fact of the matter is he didn't need to do much. A clean pin from Cena, or just a win like that does plenty. Whether people like it or not. 

Punk trash talking Cena, him saying HE WILL win the title and leave with it, then ending up accomplishing it by beating Cena did mean alot all added together. 

D-Bry not slapping Cena, and dishonoring him as a wrestler, only to actually overcome him does mean alot. 

It's fair credit where it's due. 

And Debusto? Amazing edit as always.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> There is no point in writing a essay response to you because like I said with Cena fans its pointless. First off yes I admit even my favorites from the Attitude Era didn't work for their spots. In a scripted sport it doesn't work that way but you see the big difference is the Attitude Era stars had a connection to the crowd and that is why you go back and watch any show from that era and clearly see it in the atmosphere of the shows back then the crowd loved all the characters even guys in the midcard like Val Venis and Godfather who were getting bigger pops back then than Cena could ever dream of. As for Rock/Austin even though they were handed everything they earned it wiht the connection with the crowd that was behind their push to the top. That is to me what wrestling is all about feeling that connection to the characters. With Cena Vince was clearly desperate to find his next top star that he forced Cena down our throats. Not even 6 months after Cena won the belt ppl were already sick of him and by 2006 is when the boos really started to pick up. You can argue from 2003- 2005 he was very over but I wouldn't say he was over enough to deserve to become the face of the company.


 Edit: Apologize for the double post.

See? I actually enjoy when we can have a debate like this without any insulting. It's good.

Fact of the matter is though, people do work for their spots. You need to be a safe worker and an active worker. Cena does both of that. Is he an amazing worker in the ring? Mmm, not really. Is he a good worker on the mic? Totally. He may repeat some things, and bring up others to help his promo work, but he still does show character on the mic. 

And he still does have character. You shouldn't say Cena never had it, or doesn't have it right now. It's obvious he DID at one time have the underdog character. That was a pretty long time ago. He still does have a likeable hero who has childish wit and jokes that can win the kids over, and that's what the target is right now. So, he still does have a character that today's audience can somehow relate to. Do I like saying that? No. Not one fucking bit. But that's kinda how they see it. 

As for him not being over to be the face of the company? Come on now. He got one of the bigger reactions, his merch was selling like crazy, or you could at least say more than the others. He earned his place at that time. Hell, you could say the same for Orton as he got some of the biggest heat at that time. But again, I'd still like to bring up that leeching argument, one of them wrestled other stars from their era, taking some fair loses as well. Orton's major heat gimmick was him "leeching" off legends and beating them down. Likeable old legends. That was some pretty damn easy heat. 

But you're also ignoring that whole "put over" argument that you brought up. Tossing aside whether or not we agree or disagree when someone put a wrestler over, when was the last time Dwayne or HHH did it? Y'know, two big AE names. HHH could've, but he didn't for Punk. Dwayne could've, but he also didn't do it for Punk. Infact, he came back, talk shit on D-Bry, then gave him a rock bottom. That's always nice to do to an up and commer with potentinal. Where at least Cena gave the general put over notion.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



SideburnGuru said:


> It's all about perspective.
> 
> While he didn't do much, fact of the matter is he didn't need to do much. A clean pin from Cena, or just a win like that does plenty. Whether people like it or not.
> 
> ...


Youre right it's all about perspective and we can agree do disagree about how much he meant in the end.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

People really just hate Cena. The man did get over with the fans. Watch his early years or even when he first got drafted to RAW. The man was over. Vince pushes who is over and who makes him money, and that's what Cena has been doing. No one ever gives him the credit he deserves. Those guys he mentioned, Cena helped lobby for in the back. You really think the Summer of Punk storyline was going to happen without Cena's help.

At the end of the day WWE is a business. Cena is making the most money hence why he's pushed so much. He's consistently stepped up to the occasion in the mic and on the ring, to remain at the top.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


CM Punk hugging Stephanie in his underwear is pretty damn golden.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


:lmao Jeez.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> One thing I have learned with dealing with Cena apologists like you on here is you will never get thro with them. First off it is not blind hatred that is just a lame term Cena fans like yourself like to throw out there with any Cena criticism. Everything I stated in my post was facts not opinion. You strip away Punk's pipebomb and their MITB would of meant shit the reason why it was as huge as it is was because of Punk *Cena was irrelevant and no he did not put him over. *And you wanna know why Punk was so popular in 2011 becasue by that time most of the WWE fanbase were sick of being sheep and accepting the crap WWE was shoving down their throats so they latched onto Punk hoping he would bring the change we had been wanting to see for years. But of course as always WWE drops the ball and makes it all about Cena.


Cena did put Punk over. How? By legitimatizing him as a top guy. Feuding with and beating Cena was what separated Punk from your average joe who got thrown in the main event scene for a quick 15 minutes of fame. If Punk was to never have feuded with Cena or beat him then he'll be in the same boat with Dolph Ziggler right now.

The Pipebomb didn't make Punk a main eventer, feuding and beating Cena did. All the pipebomb did was give Punk a ton of momentum to ride on. 

Now don't me wrong, I not saying Cena is the reason why Punk is popular, but he sure is the reason, why Punk could realistically walking around holding the WWE Championship for 434 consecutive days last year without the believability of the reign being questioned. 




> EDIT: Also Cena did not work his way to the top no one works their way into anything in a kayfabe sport Cena was handed everything.


So you mean to tell me Austin, Rock, HBK, Undertaker, Cena, and Hogan were simply handed everything. So if Austin would have walked into the WWF in the mid 90's and half assed everything, refusing to change his character and to form a connection with the crowd, do you honestly believe that he would have been the face of the Attitude Era?? No. Rising up in the ranks requires effort from the wrestlers. 

It's the wrestlers job to stand out and form/maintain a connection with the crowd, all the company does is back that wrestler once the connection is formed.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> CM Punk hugging Stephanie in his underwear is pretty damn golden.


We can assume now that CM Punk has moved on from AJ Lee and has set a new target. Be careful Triple H, be careful if you don't want to end up jobbing to CM Punk in 2014 unk8


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

^Exactly. Every face of the WWE has maintained a connection with the crowd that has allowed them to stay at the top. You really think that once 2002 when Cena debuted that Vince randomly decided to change that money making formula. The blind hate amazes me.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena taking credit for Bryan, Punk, Ziggler*



*Eternity* said:


> Cena did put Punk over. How? By legitimatizing him as a top guy. Feuding with and beating Cena was what separated Punk from your average joe who got thrown in the main event scene for a quick 15 minutes of fame. If Punk was to never have feuded with Cena or beat him then he'll be in the same boat with Dolph Ziggler right now.
> 
> The Pipebomb didn't make Punk a main eventer, feuding and beating Cena did. All the pipebomb did was give Punk a ton of momentum ride on.
> 
> Now don't me wrong, I not saying Cena is the reason why Punk is popular, but he sure is the reason, why Punk could realistically walking around holding the WWE Championship for 434 consecutive days last year without the believability of the reign being questioned.


So what you acutally are saying is that to make someone a main eventer he have to fued with someone in the main event? Im honestly shocked.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punk wasn't a main-eventer before Cena. The closest he got to that position was 2 years before the Pipebomb in 09 in his feuds with Hardy & Undertaker. His feud with Cena is what pushed and kept him at the top of the card, and Punk himself has said Cena helped that idea go over with Vince.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The ending felt like a truly fresh scenario with a lot of interesting paths to take. That's something that Raw hasn't achieved very often in recent years. That 30 seconds of chaos accomplished more than the majority of WWE programming over the past month. 

Further establishing Bryan/HBK was paramount to my enjoyment. I'll never get tired of watching HBK throw that sweetest of chin music either. Punk trading shots with Orton and Haitch blew those doors of their hinges, which the Authority angle desperately needed. And Bryan inadvertently shoving Orton into Steph re-opened that fresh wound. So with that said, Punk & Bryan. 

Oh and I believe there was a little development about some sort of title unification match somewhere down the line?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Punk was just great with his facial expressions tonight and it was great when Ziggler just looked away as someone else said earlier he has finally
Smartened up to not get himself
Buried by showing public
Sustain to management, loves the ending thought the all out brawl was amazing and it's actually made me excited about current day WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm really happy that Punk and Bryan are part of the Authority storyline again. Now, all 5 most important guys on the roster are involved in the same storyline, with the possibility to see many great match-ups.

This will be a wild Road to Wrestlemania.
Here's hoping it doesn't end with "Cena wins lol"


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> We can assume now that CM Punk has moved on from AJ Lee and has set a new target. Be careful Triple H, be careful if you don't want to end up jobbing to CM Punk in 2014 unk8


:HHH


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


That was a pretty pathetic kip-up.

Edit: Stephanie doing it in dem heels!! Put in work, bitch!! :lmao


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Marked like a bitch, Did have a lol at Cena trying to leach of Bryan again.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm posting from page 5 and I'm guessing the thread has been a mark war or Stone Hot telling everyone that Shawn Michaels had the perfect retirement and Bryan/HBK isn't happening even though it probably definitely is.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

A face leaches


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Combat Analyst said:


> A face leaches


pretty much idk what people expected him to do? avoid the elephant in the room and watch it get louder and louder where segments are completely hijacked because of it?

Cena did a good job of controlling the crowd and giving them what they wanted and was able to finish his promo without getting booed relentlessly.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find the final segment?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Bryan/HBK isn't happening even though it* probably definitely* is.


:ti


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, this was a great segment. It really hyped the match for TLC and boosted interest in the product.

But, really........................ so many people here are getting carried away with what this means! 

HBK is not coming out of retirement to face anyone! And John Cena is not going to be turning heel! Can't you all see that you are being teased with things that aren't going to happen just to get you watching the show again and ordering PPV's? You know how it is with WWE these days, they plant the seeds of something great and then don't follow it up properly. 

Sorry to spoil everyones excitement!


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol at Orton trying to keep his cool when Bryan got to the segment :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

WWE_Ultrastar said:


> Okay, this was a great segment. It really hyped the match for TLC and boosted interest in the product.
> 
> But, really........................ so many people here are getting carried away with what this means!
> 
> ...


Holy hell, someone from WWE Creative works here?

So you can 100 percent assure us all of these things? :mark:


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

That ending was brilliant, CM Punk laying out orton and hhh right before getting an epic sweet chin music by hbk who ends up getting high kicked in the head. So many different routes they can go down leading up to wrestlemania 30! Let's hope they don't screw it up!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ill say this again and HBK is not wrestling again. Shawn would probably cheat on his wife before he wrestles again


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Heel Cena vs Daniel Bryan would be epic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Ill say this again and HBK is not wrestling again. Shawn would probably cheat on his wife before he wrestles again


And again and again, it won't stop anyone from discussing it.

How great would that much be, guys?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Claus said:


> And again and again, it won't stop anyone from discussing it.
> 
> How great would that much be, guys?


Why even respond? The guy is an attention seeker who just posts the same shit over and over in hopes of getting a reaction. Ignore list is always my solution for things like that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mister Claus said:


> And again and again, it won't stop anyone from discussing it.
> 
> How great would that much be, guys?


U can discus it all u want im just stating my opinion. I would love of it if Shawn came back to wrestle. He is my 2nd fav of all time I just think he wont


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Why even respond? The guy is an attention seeker who just posts the same shit over and over in hopes of getting a reaction. Ignore list is always my solution for things like that.


Smart fella. Thats why the ignore button is there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> U can discus it all u want im just stating my opinion. I would love of it if Shawn came back to wrestle. He is my 2nd fav of all time I just think he wont


We already know you think he won't wrestle again. Believe me, we all understand that. But it's not stopping people from discussing it anyway, so..

And yes, Choke2Death has the right idea.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Apparently Cena was in full pandering/hypocrite mode.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mister Claus said:


> We already know you think he won't wrestle again. Believe me, we all understand that. But it's not stopping people from discussing it anyway, so..
> 
> And yes, Choke2Death has the right idea.


Your right and i apologize for being annoying about it. That was the last time ill say it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


Punk :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Your right and i apologize for being annoying about it. That was the last time ill say it


And FWIW, I highly doubt he wrestles again, either. I've always felt that way. I think even the people who are talking about it know deep down that he's not, but they just want to get excited with WM season coming up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mister Claus said:


> And FWIW, I highly doubt he wrestles again, either. I've always felt that way. I think even the people who are talking about it know deep down that he's not, but they just want to get excited with WM season coming up.


I feel the same way about Austin.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 2:08 people. You need to see Cena's attempt at a kip-up. :lmao


:hmm:

I wonder if this confused some "still real to me dammits."

:lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

so it's 2013 and we have tv dramas with movie level writing like Breaking Bad on tv, but the wwe is still stuck in the 80's. getting shoved into someone is the same as shoulder tackling them on purpose? really?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



John Locke said:


> I want Daniel Bryan vs. HBK so bad.
> 
> But I really like the WM 30 possibilities with Punk, Bryan, Orton, Cena, HHH and HBK right now.
> 
> I like the idea of Orton winning on Sunday and getting back on the good side of HHH and carrying the belt into Mania and going up against Royal Rumble winner Punk while Bryan and HBK go at it. I'm just not sure where that leaves Cena. And knowing WWE, booking Cena's match is their greatest priority.


Cena can have a tag team match with Hogan, or he can face the Undertaker.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL Punk lingering a little too long w/that hug to Steph. He will not be denied in his mission to plow through the entire divas locker room. Watch out Paul.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Not keen on Cena stealing some of Bryan's limelight, but then it's Cena, so it should have been expected. Orton's being made to look really weak in this feud, can't they write a strong heel anymore?


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan will get his rematch with Cena......at Wrestlemania, after Cena has turned heel and joined the authority.

My prediction!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> Bryan will get his rematch with Cena......at Wrestlemania, after Cena has turned heel and joined the authority.
> 
> My prediction!


He's not turning Heel. He brings in $100 million, no way anyone else can get the kiddies onside and bring in that much. The best bet to get close to that would be Rey Mysterio, but he's a walking injury waiting to happen.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Mister Claus said:


> Meh. The real money is any combo of Punk/Bryan vs HBK/HHH, tag and singles matches. The other matches we've all seen countless times.


Some of them, not in a long time and in very different circumstances. Punk and Orton haven't had a program since early 2011, when Punk was a midcard heel. Now he's a made man, and a main event face, well established, and Orton is heel again. It's now a fresh matchup.

Orton vs HHH doesn't interest me, no, they've never been good opponents, and HHH is semi-retired now, so his rare matches should be used for maximum benefit. He would do better facing Punk (time to give Punk his win back after over two years) or Bryan.

Bryan vs HBK is a bit of a long shot, because it would be hard to convince HBK to do one more match. Perhaps a tag match would sit with him better, Corporate DX vs Bryan/Punk, but I think two individual matches would be bigger.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't understand why people think Cena will turn heel bcuz HHH pedigreed Orton. If anything that just means HHH will 

A. Take the titles at TLC 
B. Screw cena still

Cena definitely not turning, and when he does, It'll be at a WM.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Don't understand why people think Cena will turn heel bcuz HHH pedigreed Orton. If anything that just means HHH will
> 
> A. Take the titles at TLC
> B. Screw cena still
> ...


In about 5 years probably.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i can't believe anyone still thinks a cena turn will ever happen. i just watched a raw episode from 2005. got it off xwt. it was the usa homecoming episode. fucking cena came out in his doctor of thug-onomics look, but to the same exact entrance music and basically the same move set. 8 years later and the only thing that's changed is he stopped wearing chains and looks older. he did move faster too. he aint turning ever.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> i can't believe anyone still thinks a cena turn will ever happen. i just watching a raw episode from 2005. got it off xwt. it was the usa homecoming episode. fucking cena came out in his doctor of thug-onomics look, but to the same exact entrance music and basically the same move set. 8 years later and the only thing that's changed is he stopped wearing chains and looks older. he aint turning ever.




Cena heel turn will eventually happen, but not til the final years of his career. Its too much buzz and interest NOT to pull off.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Cena heel turn will eventually happen, but not til the final years of his career. Its too much buzz and interest NOT to pull off.


Exactly. Just like WCW did with Hogan.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

did it as much tease the matches or more the participants? to me it basically told us that
cena, orton, bryan, punk, hhh and hbk are all heavily involved at mania 30. add in lesnar and taker and you have your 4 top matches in some shape or fashion for the big event.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Very interesting. I really really don't wanna see Cena/HHH or Orton/Punk though. Both matches won't have my interest level one big. 

Cena/Taker I still want, but probably won't happen. But If HHH is facing Punk or Bryan I honestly can't think of anyone else for Cena to face outside of Taker or MAYBE Lesnar. 

Cena/Punk? Maybe but not likely. Vince said he wanted a big break between the 2. 

Cena/Orton? It's rather obvious this isn't happening for WM 

Cena/Bryan? Just saw this as the SS main event, and I doubt they'd want the same match main eventing WM. 

This leaves the door wide open for either Cena/Taker or Cena/Lesnar if HHH is involved with Punk or Bryan. Which is why I'm very worried were getting HHH vs Cena at WM


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought the final segment was great, everything about was hilarious, the funniest parts were probably the things that were unintentionally funny, for eg. the facial expressions of some of the wrestlers. The last few minutes when chaos broke out and we had teases of HHH/Punk, HBK/Bryan and corporate Cena was awesome.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Very interesting. I really really don't wanna see Cena/HHH or Orton/Punk though. Both matches won't have my interest level one big.
> 
> Cena/Taker I still want, but probably won't happen. But If HHH is facing Punk or Bryan I honestly can't think of anyone else for Cena to face outside of Taker or MAYBE Lesnar.
> 
> ...


The only way that match would be acceptable to me is if its a secondary main event, if they make the main event a triple threat between Orton/Punk/Bryan for the Undisputed title, I'd accept a Cena/HHH match.


----------



## Ben_3:16 (Sep 3, 2013)

*John Cena RAW/Slammys Promo | Daniel Bryan*

That's gotta be up there with one of John Cena's best promo's, I gotta believe as well that it was unscripted and used Daniel Bryan of the fan reaction that was totally unexpected, of course it was his hometown and they expected him to pop the crowd, but you could tell by peoples faces in the ring that no-one expected that!

A lot of people debated and discussed that Bryan getting dropped to mid-card by WWE was a result of him failing to draw but after what I've seen I think its only a matter of time before he is main event again.

The PERFECT scenario here would be to face HBK, failing that HHH, then I think its a home run for him from there, THEN have the championship match.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> The only way that match would be acceptable to me is if its a secondary main event, if they make the main event a triple threat between Orton/Punk/Bryan for the Undisputed title, I'd accept a Cena/HHH match.




Cena is gonna be apart in the top match for WM 30. That's pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: John Cena RAW/Slammys Promo | Daniel Bryan*

You have to push the guy to the moon..he gets the same reaction everywhere. Its absolutely comical how he gets the biggest pops yet isn't at Cena's level...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Dude, relax. It's obvious at this point that the guy isn't even a Bryan fan. *He's trolling us* and you took the bait. Put him on Ignore instead.


I'm not so sure about that......


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

as much as anyone here would love to see cena turn heel... we all know it wont happen and the seeds werent even planted imo. after getting to watch the segment today there was no reason to even believe cena was siding with the authority. he was standing there looking at orton ... there was nothing else he could do at the moment


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Cena heel turn will eventually happen, but not til the final years of his career. Its too much buzz and interest NOT to pull off.


Based on how long it took Hogan to turn heel after he won his first wwf title, if Cena goes down the same path, he'll turn heel around 2017.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Cena is gonna be apart in the top match for WM 30. That's pretty much a guarantee.


His match with HHH would be a top match, just don't make it for the title, that's all I want, the match can be for the control of the company.

The title match can be any combination of Punk/Orton/Bryan, preferably a triple threat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The worst possible way you could do a Cena heel turn would be for him to join the Authority anyway, like of a sudden he'd become Triple H's lackey, no, just no.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That was one of the best punch sells by Trips I've seen in a while.

Shame people don't sell punches like they're important anymore. It always hides the fact that some people just can't throw them well (i.e Punk).

A pretty boring segment that ended pretty well tbh.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

What this segment told me is that Orton is going down. He's not gonna be anywhere near the main event by the time wrestlemania hits. I do think he'll face CM Punk at Royal Rumble though. His last action in the title picture will be being one of the first eliminated in Elimination Chamber.

It's great to see Bryan is rising rapidly again. You think he was popular at Summerslam, he'll be a megastar at Wrestlemania. I think he'll either face Cena or Triple H and it'll be for the unified championship after he wins Royal Rumble.

Hard to see where Punk is going to go. Maybe Cena or Triple H (whichever one Bryan isn't fighting). I think though it'll be a rematch with Lesner as he's the one loose end from the Heyman Saga (possible steel cage match).

Orton can job to a rising star. Maybe Big E, Cody Rhodes or Roman Reigns depending on where they're at.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

All these alliances and bad blood, all shoved in the ring at once. You knew some shit was about to pop out. 

DEY GON CRAZY!!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wrastlinggg said:


> as much as anyone here would love to see cena turn heel... we all know it wont happen and the seeds werent even planted imo. after getting to watch the segment today there was no reason to even believe cena was siding with the authority. he was standing there looking at orton ... there was nothing else he could do at the moment


not just tonight though...there has been that tension since Randy Orton walked in on the Authority and Cena at the Survivor Series.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

DX vs. Punk/Bryan! Really wanna see this one!


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

The only tease I saw was at the end when Orton was laying on the mat looking up at Cena and the Authority standing together...


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

The best part about it is the fact they actually did something to get us talking about it positively instead of moaning at the lack of movement or intention in storylines.


They have also given themslves some time to finalise who will be facing off at WM because as the OP said, so many matches were potentially teased.

It's crazy to see what 10/15 mins of planning can do. Just give us something to follow onto. If you get an average Raw with a superb crowd and a great final segment like that every week then that would be good enough.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*

Cena will fight Hogan. HHH vs Bryan with HBK as ref or something. Punk vs Orton for the title. Brock vs Taker for the streak.


----------



## Luke88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Loved it. Best part was Khalis blank face.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: So many teases at the end of Raw*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Cena will fight Hogan. HHH vs Bryan with HBK as ref or something. Punk vs Orton for the title. Brock vs Taker for the streak.


Hogan is not wrestling


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Hello guys... 

So, I said it already in another thread but it obviously got lost in the shuffle... So, I decided to say it one more time...


I really don't want to come off as the smartass here. But maybe you PPL should take my advice and stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending... I mean, you see something you like and interpret it as if it was already crystalclear that they will now do what you wanted them to do. That's, and I HONESTLY don't want to be unpolite, very gullible of you. In case you haven't noticed, the WWE doesn't care about what anybody wants. They treat fans as some sort of cattle... more precisely cows... to milk them. And the dumber and more naiv the cow, the more milk (money) it will leave. Sure they know what the fans want and I am very positive that they probably occupy a bunch of PPL that have no other work to do than checking the internetzzz, namely forums and dirt sheets and then they have to report what it said... But then again WWE still doesn't care about it.

But it might still be very helpful for Vinnie and Paulie to know what the smarks want. Becauuuse...

Whenever buyrates are falling and Vince fears another big financial minus they put on the same show... Always the same old trick... Just make the writers get a fishing rod, let em throw out the bait and just give em smarks a little treat... And you know what's best of it? 

Way too many PPL are always falling for it. :ti

For example, when HHH performed the pedigee on Bryan and turned heel, do you remember what you did? You jizzed all over the place beeing happy like a child on christmas morning because NOW, SURELY the corporation is back and heel Orton and heel HHH and Stephanie being a sly bitch and all that shit. And YES, Bryan will surely become the next main eventing superstar along the storyline and become the undisputed next face of the WWE and blah, blah, yada... 

Guess what happened... Few weeks later the same guys that said those things were once again in PO'd mode bitchin about Bryan getting buried and Big Show getting pushed. It's really amazing how a "Everything is getting great now"-thread can become a "Was this the worst RAW in WWE history"-thread in only three weeks time.

Oh, and don't let us start about Cena turning heel... Whenever he holds a promo and he raises an eyebrow in an aggresive looking way PPL starting threads about "Cena turning finally heeeeel" while whitening their pants.

You guys should kno' better. 

But anyways... some of you always seem to do the same mistakes over and over and over and over and over and over and over again...


Yes, certainly... I could possibly be wrong now. Maybe there will something great happen at TLC. Maybe. But maybe NOT... With "maybe not" beeing a possibility most of you already disregarded.

And that's the reason why the WWE will never go bankrupt. Because they can count on the gullibility and naivity of the crowds. With most WWE smarks having a natural rejection towards TNA, the second biggest company, it is too easy for the 'E to maintain their supremacy and superiority.


With that beeing said... I don't intent to insult anybody or even to spoil your fun... You may believe whatever you want to believe. But maybe you should think about it and hold your horses. Because at the very end Vince wants only your best... your money.


----------



## Ejean830 (Nov 13, 2013)

I couldn't even read this entire thing due to the terrible grammar, spelling and punctuation. Not to be unpolite.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



Ejean830 said:


> I couldn't even read this entire thing due to the terrible grammar, spelling and punctuation. Not to be unpolite.


Vince is that you? :vince2


I kind of agree OP. I dont even know of another match on the TLC card other than the title unification.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

A Jillian mark? You're fairly uncommon. Care to take part in a zoo exhibit? You'd probably fetch a lot of money from people paying nickels to sing you songs. We'll give you half of the profits in the form of rent and board?

Anyway, let us have our fun, dammit. Sometimes it's fun to pretend that it's real and that anything could happen. D:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I think people should be allowed to get as hyped up as they want to be honest. It's not all that often right now that in the WWE they do something that get's people excited or hyped about the future possibilities, so when it does happen people should probably make the most of it. Sure, it might turn out that they're just throwing out a load of teases and it'll be back to the same old Orton/Cena forula for the foreseeable future, and that none of the potential match-ups we're thinking about actually happen. But then again, maybe they might. And that's something to be excited about and something to talk about.

I'd much rather be interested in possibilities than bored by them.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I don't intend to spoil your fun... It was supposed to be an eyeopener


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Great post op, i gave you a rep. Always be prepared to the worse with this company, that is the key


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

It's amazing that after years of watching WWE some of you still don't get that WWE's high profile pushes start at the Rumble.

This notion that they're burying Bryan is ridiculous. If anything they're moving the company towards him with the undisputed belts. The winner of Orton Cena isn't going to be the guy walking out champ at WM.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

You have an overblown way of indirectly asserting your condescending opinion, so I condensed that complex multiple paragraph post you made into this for easy reading for everyone.



Tomcat_1985 said:


> My opinion, even though I'm expressing it on an open forum, is the only one that matters.


I guess you felt you were gonna educate us poor ignorant masses. You've shed some light but more on yourself than your opinion of the WWE.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*










Finally somebody else gets what I was arguing. They dolled up the same-old-shit and everybody ate it up.

I'm normally pretty positive with what WWE offers, but following Raw it really felt like I was all alone in having issue with that closing segment. A couple people agreed, a couple people engaged me, but most everybody else just seemed to ignore the flaws and heap on the praise.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I knew that was going to happen... Now PPL think I want to teach and educate them about pro-wrestling. No, I don't... It is just my opinion. If you take my advice is all up to you


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*










I'm still Mojo Rawley levels of hype. Sorry 'bout it.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Kinda agree with the OP, but there's nothing wrong with just being hyped on that moment.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Thanks op, but I'm fine being a blind mark from time to time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I find this whole comment to be super offensive and rude. Anyone who knows the tad bit about business and the WWE can tell fans are baited all the time, but that doesn't mean people shouldn't be allowed to enjoy the hype and excitement. Why do you feel the need to crap all over people's fun?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

PPL Power


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

My problem with the OP's argument is that you can use it for anything that the WWE ever does. Based on his logic you should NEVER be excited about anything the WWE is going to do.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



jackswaggers said:


> I find this whole comment to be super offensive and rude. Anyone who knows the tad bit about business and the WWE can tell fans are baited all the time, but that doesn't mean people shouldn't be allowed to enjoy the hype and excitement. Why do you feel the need to crap all over people's fun?


I don't, I just can't digest the naivity anymore. You guys make it seem I want to call you blind, dumb and mindless drones... I don't! I just started watching this crap 2 f'n decades ago. 20 years is enough time to learn that you shouldn't buy into it. I'm not a Cena kiddy. I just don't trust those WWE writing morons anymore. And seeing PPL beeing all hyped now... It's not like we didn't have that state before. And then we know what happened. I could care less what you do, I was just stating my opinion on a Business that is well-known for fuckery.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

These boards are littered with negativity and douchebaggery, day after day after day. Why is OP getting so much heat for having a dissenting opinion here? There are valid faults with the segment and match build.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> These boards are littered with negativity and douchebaggery, day after day after day. Why is OP getting so much heat for having a dissenting opinion here? There are valid faults with the segment and match build.


They believe I want to steal their joy. I don't. But some PPL seem to feel personally offended........


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I'm quite sure they have little to no hesitation in shitting all over a guy like Curtis Axel though.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I agree with OP.

I already said this in the other thread about the ending, I think people are getting a bit too excited about what this means. It was a good segment and got everyone really hyped and interested in the product again! But they were teasing with things that are not going to happen.

Cena is not turning heel! We've all been over this 100 times before and it's never gonna happen (not in the foreseeable future anyway) so I'm not going to go into it.

The thing that really bothers me however, is people discussing HBK matches. HBK is retired! He had his send off match with the Undertaker and is not coming out of retirement to face anyone! It's not the first time he's superkicked anyone or been attacked since he retired. It doesn't mean he's coming out of retirement. I'm just concerned that a lot of people on here may actually believe this is a distinct possibility. 

Sorry to ruin the fun guys. I just don't really understand why people enjoy contemplating matches that they know are never going to happen (or are they naive enough to think that they actually will?). Perhaps discussion of those kind of things would be better suited to the kayfabe section of the forum if that's what they enjoy.

I know not many people will agree with me here, but I'm glad that some people can see what's really going on here.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

lol, funny how when people bash stuff, people get annoyed with people always bashing it. But when people praise stuff, people get annoyed at those people too.

You can never win....


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

well what does DB do at Mania then if HBK doesn't wrestle him?


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



markedfordeath said:


> well what does DB do at Mania then if HBK doesn't wrestle him?


There's a whole range of possibilities! Only time will tell. But I'm quite adamant that he isn't going to be wrestling HBK.

PS, I hope you were trolling with that question!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



dxbender said:


> lol, funny how when people bash stuff, people get annoyed with people always bashing it. But when people praise stuff, people get annoyed at those people too.
> 
> You can never win....


It's a two way street. I spend tonnes of time defending the product. 

This is one of the few times I've taken exception enough to voice my displeasure with what they did.

I have to put up with folks bashing shit I like all the fucking time. I'm allowed to speak up against something that's getting a good reaction with most on the forum, because I see flaws that others are glossing over.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

You people? :troll


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Why should we not enjoy the segment? it was fun and has got people excited about possibilities in the future, and you cant predict anything so just enjoy the moment


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



Ejean830 said:


> I couldn't even read this entire thing due to the terrible grammar, spelling and punctuation. Not to be unpolite.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm sorry, I was a little hyped up myself when I drafted my little rant *lol*. Normally my grammar is as it should be, but sometimes I get annoyed and maybe I'm typing too fast then. I am trying to correct the biggest mistakes, but sometimes I overlook something. Still no reason to get cheeky. Thank you.




markedfordeath said:


> well what does DB do at Mania then if HBK doesn't wrestle him?


 You should wait after RR. Maybe DB wins it and main events, maybe not. Maybe Punk will. Maybe HHH *lol*. Vince is known for getting a new idea for WM every 4 minutes.



dxbender said:


> lol, funny how when people bash stuff, people get annoyed with people always bashing it. But when people praise stuff, people get annoyed at those people too. You can never win....


You're damned if you do, you're damned if ya don't.



777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> It's a two way street. I spend tonnes of time defending the product.
> 
> This is one of the few times I've taken exception enough to voice my displeasure with what they did.
> 
> I have to put up with folks bashing shit I like all the fucking time. I'm allowed to speak up against something that's getting a good reaction with most on the forum, because I see flaws that others are glossing over.


Some PPL don't even dare to express their own opinion on here anymore if it would get them big heat.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

OP loses all credibility as soon as he says "buyrates"

If you gonna try and act like a smark at least use the correct terms


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



kokepepsi said:


> OP loses all credibility as soon as he says "buyrates"
> 
> If you gonna try and act like a smark at least use the correct terms


Oh, I'm really sorry. I meant to use the word "PPV buys". Happy now? :cheer


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

To quote gladiator: are you not entertained? I thought that segment was great. Purely for what it was. If they follow through with none of it it's still a great segment. 

Daniel Bryan is getting a second push. That's happening as much as the cynics don't want us to believe it. The fact is that everything has played out pretty much as we expected it would since summerslam, some people have just inexplicably got impatient and thought Bryan's big win which will obviously be a Wrestlemania was going to come at Battleground. He hasn't lost a match clean in that entire time so there has certainly not been a burial at any point. Now they're bringing up how he's been getting screwed just to remind everyone where his rightful place is. 

If Orton vs Cena was really the WWEs big plan then this match would be at Wrestlemania. On paper it's big enough for that. But no, it's at TLC a small time PPV, it's all setting up to something much bigger with stars who will get real support and real heat and not have to ride off others' popularity.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

tl:dr I just enjoyed the ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

I don't think anyone thinks that one segment fixed all of the problems with WWE booking. At least I know I don't think that. But still, I shit on them for segments I find horrible/lame/boring, so I have to be fair and give them credit for a segment I enjoy.


----------



## Kenny89 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



Tomcat_1985 said:


> Oh, I'm really sorry. I meant to use the word "PPV buys". Happy now? :cheer


No we are not happy you condescending jerk.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

WTF ARE YOU GUISE DOING THIS IS THE WWE STOP HAVING SO MUCH FUN 

GET BACK TO BITCHING ABOUT DANIEL BRYAN AND CENA


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> Finally somebody else gets what I was arguing. They dolled up the same-old-shit and everybody ate it up.
> 
> I'm normally pretty positive with what WWE offers, but following Raw it really felt like I was all alone in having issue with that closing segment. A couple people agreed, a couple people engaged me, but most everybody else just seemed to ignore the flaws and heap on the praise.


You weren't alone...I watched it afterwards and wasn't wowed or anything. It had its flaws, for sure. The biggest being that WWE will fuck this whole thing up. On top of that, this segment didn't change anything. This company has sucked for months now and people whine (I stopped watching altogether). Then one good segment comes and its like all is forgiven. Sorry, but for me, that doesn't excuse the 4 months of garbage they've put out. 4 horrendous PPVs, terrible booking, awful writing...its a cold product. This segment doesn't change anything.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

But for me my rant changed a lot. Red rep wise lol.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

God forbid, people get excited about a segment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

Yeah, they were just turd shining a dead in the water ppv mainevent, come the ppv, all Cena/Orton will have is the gimmick to mask their staleness, but I think that will be enough to get them through it, but it will not, as Triple H claims, be 'epic'


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*

See, but when most of you guys bitch, that's fine right? What's good for the goose and all that bullshit. Let those of us who didn't like it say our piece, just like each and every one of you do for all the shit that pisses you off about this show. It's why we're all here is it not? To discuss what we liked/disliked/thought.

I wouldn't tell anybody what to like or dislike, but I should get the same courtesy of being able to take umbrage when I deem it necessary.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Maybe you should stop getting so hyped up on that raw ending now*



Mister Claus said:


> *I don't think anyone thinks that one segment fixed all of the problems with WWE booking.* At least I know I don't think that. But still, I shit on them for segments I find horrible/lame/boring, so I have to be fair and give them credit for a segment I enjoy.


Yeah I agree especially with the bolded parts. I have already started to move on, but it was exciting when the moment was fresh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only real problems I had with it was Cena's pandering, no JR and JBL acting like a face. Other than that it did its job well.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

If Bryan is in the main event for the title at WMXXX, will many of you order it? I'm ordering it regardless. Interested to see who would order it because of Bryan in the main event.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> If Bryan is in the main event for the title at WMXXX, will many of you order it? I'm ordering it regardless. Interested to see who would order it because of Bryan in the main event.


I order it most years regardless, but if I wasn't planning on it next year, then Bryan wrestling in the main event for 30 minutes would certainly get me to order undoubtedly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> If Bryan is in the main event for the title at WMXXX, will many of you order it? I'm ordering it regardless. Interested to see who would order it because of Bryan in the main event.


Absolutely. Bryan getting 30 minutes in the ring at WM main event is must see for me. Even more-so if they let him be alittle bit more serious/American Dragon style. Not that I'm counting on it, but it would be epic to hear 60-70,000 fans going crazy for him. Not to mention, the great match we'd be almost guaranteed.

If he doesn't get main event, I'd be happy with an HBK/Bryan match, though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mister Claus said:


> Absolutely. Bryan getting 30 minutes in the ring at WM main event is must see for me. Even more-so if they let him be alittle bit more serious/American Dragon style. Not that I'm counting on it, but it would be epic to hear 60-70,000 fans going crazy for him. Not to mention, the great match we'd be almost guaranteed.
> 
> If he doesn't get main event, I'd be happy with an HBK/Bryan match, though.


Couldn't agree more with all of this. I'd settle for a Bryan/HHH match as well, pending Bryan goes over by tapping out Hunter, because I think Bryan could drag a pretty good match out of the old cocksucker :dance.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

One match isn't enough, but at least two. Maybe if Brock/Taker and HHH/Bryan both happens, that would be enough for me I guess.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

God damn, why does this thread have to get negaqtive? 

NO ONE is saying that promo excuses everything shitty done by the company. 

NO ONE is saying that we have full trust in WWE now. 

It's people acting positive about a geniunely good ending that delivered alot of dream matches and seeds we'd like to see at WM, and a rather engaging story that truly makes the authority angle interesting again.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lol if people think HHH is more talented than Punk. I love HHH, he's one of the GOAT heels, but Punk would tear him apart on the mic and is a better overall in ring worker.


I don't know about that. You are kind of underrating HHH. I can't think of a single thing that Punk is better than HHH at. If these two start feuding again with HHH on the heel side, you will see who is better. I mean, Punk will go to his safety net which is bringing up HHH's relationship with Stephanie, but that shit is old now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Elijah89 said:


> I don't know about that. You are kind of underrating HHH. *I can't think of a single thing that Punk is better than HHH at.* If these two start feuding again with HHH on the heel side, you will see who is better. I mean, Punk will go to his safety net which is bringing up HHH's relationship with Stephanie, but that shit is old now.


Are you being serious or just kidding around? 

Let's see:

- Punk is about a billion times the inring worker that HHH ever was, even in his prime in the early 2000's

- Punk is able to engage an entire audience just by talking, whereas HHH's long monotonous 20 minute promos put them to sleep.

- Punk is more over than HHH has ever been, and don't bring up that one time when he returned, because Punk's pop at MITB'11 is superior to that. And when you consider that we exist in a time where the audience is very selective of who they cheer and would rather be dead silent most of the time than make any type of noise, in comparison to how lively the crowds were everywhere in the early 2000's, it's that much more impressive that Punk is as over as he is.

There's three things right there that Punk is undoubtedly better than HHH at, and I didn't even need to discuss mic work ability, which they are very similar at.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Are you being serious or just kidding around?
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Sorry but no it wasn't. Punk's MITB 2011 pop was outstanding and is in the top 5 for this era easily. But HHH pop at MSG especially when he performed his spitting water pose on the apron is out of this world. MSG 2002 is probably the only time in HHH career where he received a 1999 Stone Cold like pop.

However everything else I agree on.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Eternity* said:


> Sorry but no it wasn't. Punk's MITB 2011 pop was outstanding and is in the top 5 for this era easily. But HHH pop at MSG especially when he performed his spitting water pose on the apron is out of this world. MSG 2002 is probably the only time in HHH career where he received a 1999 Stone Cold like pop.
> 
> However everything else I agree on.


Compare the two for yourself.










If you can't see that Punk had a larger ovation I don't know what to tell ya. I'm not going to slight HHH's huge pop that night, but Punk's was just tremendous in every way.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

^ I already compared them before I made my previous post, and I still don't see where Punk's pop is superior to HHH's.


Well since neither one of is going to change our perception, I guess the best option is to agree to disagree.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet after Monday night, they'll want to turn DB heel for sure..what a crock huh? if HBK/DB doesn't happen (which I don't think it will, because HBK put over Bryan in a backstage interview after DB won the award)then what is there left? Either Orton or Cena for sure for the unified title. Anything else would just be beneath him at this point. They need to follow through with something great for him.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

^ Obviously, it's HHH's return at MSG that has the larger pop.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Are you being serious or just kidding around?
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Pure revisionist history and fanboyism in this motherfucker.

Billion times the worker? Triple H in his prime was the MVP of the stacked ass roster filled with all time greats, all of them relevant, credible and over with the crowd. That was legit competition to outdo. Today, Punk has to compete with..let's see.. John Cena, Bryan, Orton and then who exactly? Rest of them are buried so deep with no credibility that most of them don't even know why they are still employed. Triple H's 2000 and Austin's 2001 are considered some of the best runs in WWE history. 2012 is considered one of the worst wrestling years by most, if not all. :lmao And was punk ever the wrestler of the year since his employment to WWE or even before that? I don't think so. Last 5 years Cena, Jericho and tanahashi have completely dominated that category. 

Promo work is subjective, I would agree from a wrestling fans standpoint Punk has better promos but fact is, casual audience never cared, hence the 2.2 era last year when he was the focus of the main event cutting long "engaging" promos for 20mins three times every show. Hell, I remember wrestling fans shitting on those at that time tbh.

And the last one is just :lmao, I'm sure you consider Punk is more over than Cena, Batista ever were too right, because their pops were of lower decibel? Fanboy moron. You act like HHH never received big pops except that one time in MSG, I understand that HHH is a career heel and one of the GOATs at that, but since turning face in 2006, he's always remained remarkably over with fans as a full time performer. To be "over" means to actually be an attraction, a star. When you actually think about it, Punk's entire claim to fame happened at the expense of Cena and HHH back in 2011 playing a fake ass rebel character that bombed hard within a month, drawing an all time low summerslam buyrate. Fans here call Alberto Del Rio overrated superstar when Punk was the guy with a forced 400 days of title reign that he never deserved to hold. I guess he got lucky a mega-star like the Rock decided to compete at Rumble and actually be the WWE champion, because that's the only reason he held the title that long. Moreover, comparing Triple H, one of the most hated personalities in the community who almost never gets credit for anything, to an internet darling like Punk whose every action is glorified is hardly fair.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Uerfer said:


> Triple H's 2000 and Austin's 2001 are considered some of the best runs in WWE history. 2012 is considered one of the worst wrestling years by most, if not all. :lmao


Funny how you call THANOS a fanboy then fill your post with stuff like this. 

What does the overall quality of 2012 have to do with Punk's run as champion? Punk was the most consistent wrestler on the roster in 2012 and had great matches all year, was the most over wrestler, the saving grace of the product, all that jazz.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just stating the community's general opinion, they consider 2012 one of, if not the worst wrestling year in WWE. That aint me. 

If Punk's run was so good, 2012 wouldn't be considered bad in the first place. 2012 was punk and Cena all year, Cena dominated the brief period between Mania and RAW 1000, before and after that it was all punk. So why do I see fans shitting on it? Again, Punk was the most consistent compared to who? Cena, John Laurinaitis, Big show, Michael Cole? Because like I said, most of the roster including Orton and Bryan were irrelevant that year.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd say that's probably because 2012 was largely shit. That didn't have much of anything to do with Punk though. One great run can't save an entire year of wrestling. While Triple H's 2000 was outstanding and Austin's 2001 was even better, the product was also at an all-time high at that point. There's no other time-period in WWE history that I would favour over 2000/01. The product was on-fire throughout. 

If you're going to make a comparison, it's only fair to judge the individual merits of each performer. That's not to say Punk's 2012 was on the same level, just that brushing his work aside because the whole year wasn't received well is completely unfair.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ Truth about triple H lies somewhere in between. The fact however is he was never the guy, but allways the guy next to the guy. Neither have Punk been the guy of course, but at least when HHH was there, it was possible to become the top guy, if you got over enough. 

But in the end it all comes down to personal preferences. I think Punk is more entertaining on the mic and better wrestler. So its clear for me who is/was better.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Year 2012 is Punk's peak in WWE as a performer and a main event star, If fan's don't consider that as something worthy of being atleast good, then I don't know what to say. 



> So it all comes down to personal prefereces.


Indeed it does. I'm sure lot of IWC fans would pick Punk over the Rock, but there really is no comparison there as we all know. Rock is on a different level completely.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

anybody saying 2012 was the worst year in-ring in wwe history is for the birds. extreme rules, tlc, noc, mania, mitb were all good to great ppvs. there were at least 10-12 matches in 2012 i would consider 4 star or above.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Uerfer said:


> Year 2012 is Punk's peak in WWE as a performer and a main event star, If fan's don't consider that as something worthy of being atleast good, then I don't know what to say.


I don't know what to say either. That anonymous internet survey you collated has clearly set your opinion in stone. Although it's less of an opinion and more of an attempt to pass of nothing relevant as fact. Since you're so happy to generalize, I'll just say that every fan recognizes 2012 as a great year for Punk.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> I don't know what to say either. That anonymous internet survey you collated has clearly set your opinion in stone. Although it's less of an opinion and more of an attempt to pass of nothing relevant as fact. Since you're so happy to generalize, I'll just say that every fan recognizes 2012 as a great year for Punk.


You're acting as if Punk was pulling out classics left and right that year. Let's look at his PPV matches when he was the main focus of RAW, 

- had a good match with Cena at NOC
- had a pure stinker with Ryback at HIAC
- had arguably the worst triple threat match in survivor series history with Ryback and Cena
- TLC he was injured. 

The period before that

- He had a decent match with Dolph at Rumble,
- Great match with Jericho at extreme rules,
- Another great match with Bryan at Over the limit
- Stinker three way with kane and Bryan No way out
- Another stinker with Bryan involving AJ
- Another absolutely Terrible three way with Show and Cena at Summerslam. 

This is Punk's 2012 PPV record, evidently he has had more stinkers than good matches that year and half of those he wasn't even the main focus of the show. Truth is, the entire time the spotlight was on Punk post RAW 1000, all he had was good-great promos, some of those even overshadowed by Paul Heyman's brilliance on the mic and some tiring long ass filler promos that fans still hate to re-watch. There's a reason fans consider 2012 one of the worst years in company. 

Was it a great year for Punk? Yeah sure, why not? he was the WWE champion, he was the guy highlighted while top stars like Orton was being buried and Bryan was turned into a joke along with Kane. See, I don't hate punk neither am I trying to discredit him. Truth be told, I'm mostly apathetic towards him. He's interesting character to have on the show, when the roster is lacking depth but delusional fanboys trying to push him like he's a god or something just piss me off.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

perhaps one of the best ending of all time and certainly the best ending of show this year.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Holy fuck, I actually marked out so hard in every moment of that. Was absolutely amazing. Daniel Bryan chants were drowning out HHH speaking. When Cena said to Daniel Bryan 'if i win at TLC you'll get a rematch'. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


I actually think (due to the crowd) Cena went into "business for himself" there. If so the brass won't be happy.

To the guy who doesn't like Bryan because he Is super over and the fans chant his name and go crazy for him in every segment ... That just does not make sense. You obviously have no idea how pro wrasslin' works.

Anyway, yeah I was actually embarrassed for Bryan when Cena brought him. As if he was a make a wish kid. It sucked. I would have hit the Dragon Knee to his balls. 

Hopefully the RTWM will be now Punk vs the Authority like everyone wanted back in 2011. Bryan wins the Rumble and we get Taker vs Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dunno how can one say that 2012 was a bad year for in ring wrestling. Tons and tons of good matches.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bryan makes it so choreographed when it should look spontaneous.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan makes it so choreographed when it should look spontaneous.


Come on dude, you know I respect your opinion, out of all the things to take a shot at Bryan for this is what you choose? :kobe


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Uerfer said:


> You're acting as if Punk was pulling out classics left and right that year. Let's look at his PPV matches when he was the main focus of RAW,
> 
> - had a good match with Cena at NOC
> - had a pure stinker with Ryback at HIAC
> ...


Punk's matches against Kane and Bryan, Show and Cena, and the second match against Bryan were terrible? :kobe

Oh, and you forgot HIS WRESTLEMANIA MATCH. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan makes it so choreographed when it should look spontaneous.


So that automatically makes the ending shit? Get real.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

After that ending WWE changed Orton's theme song to this :





It's a bit long i know,but it finishes at the exact time that Randy make his first step to the ring..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton is nine inches taller than Bryan, but Bryan towered over him like the Colossus of Rhodes in this segment.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Are you being serious or just kidding around?
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


:jordan 

No it isn't...and HHH pisses me off greatly..but his return pop was fucking monsterous.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

JamesK said:


> After that ending WWE changed Orton's theme song to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually should be pure silence. Crickets make noise. lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ok, 3 things that i want to bring up about this segment.

1- why the da fuck was big show and triple h both in the same ring together ignoring the fact that hated each other only a few weeks ago with no real closure to the feud?

2- is kane injured coz he has done fuck all since joining the authority.

3- maybe it's just my perception but this whole authority angle hasn't helped orton's character at all and he has been made to look like triple h's bitch boy throughout the whole thing


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

The was one of the best segments for a long long time. They delivered in majestically - Even my girlfriend who is not a wrestling fan thought it was entertaining. Still feel they should have had this match at Wrestlemania XXX - There is so much potential & I really feel WWE has a lot more star power now than in recent times. We will surely look back at the current crop of talent like we do of the attitude era.


----------

